# PINCHme - New Free Sample Program



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

So, my friend who has become a free sample/coupon junkie sent me to this website, and I signed up. It's called PINCHme, and it seems *similar* to Influenster. Basically, from what I've gathered so far, you sign up and you pick either 3 or 4 samples, I can't remember the number because I did it a few days ago. They send them to you, and you interact with brands, write reviews, etc.

https://www.pinchme.com/

They made it clear on the website that you can only have one account, though.

(eta: it was 3 samples i got to pick, I picked Lady Gaga perfume, a Keurig K-cup, and an Olay lotion, it seems like there's only 2 samples available right now so idk how it would work if you signed up for a box now).


----------



## kotoko (Dec 3, 2013)

Signed up, but it looks like everything's sold out except for the K-cups!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

cool! just signed up but no samples are available.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Hopefully they'll stock back up soon! I have no idea when I'm supposed to get my box, or how frequently users can qualify. I'll posts updates as I learn! I've been doing things like following brands, updating my profile, etc, to earn points.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Yikes!  I signed up shortly after you posted this @kawaiimeows and managed to get Lady Gaga's Fame and a K-cup.  Neither are my most favorite things, but hey!  Free stuff!

(Of course, I immediately forgot to come back here and post about getting the box!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2013)

I've been with PINCH for about a month. They seem to stalk every 2 or so weeks. The first time I got a fashion tape sampler and a full size Rimmel Mascara. When you get your items and try them out, you're supposed to fill out a survey on their site before you can request more samples. I think I have the FAME perfume and an Olay sample on the way.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been with PINCH for about a month. They seem to stalk every 2 or so weeks. The first time I got a fashion tape sampler and a full size Rimmel Mascara. When you get your items and try them out, you're supposed to fill out a survey on their site before you can request more samples. I think I have the FAME perfume and an Olay sample on the way.

Oh, cool, good to know that they do restock.  Do you remember how long it took between ordering and receiving the samples?  (and yay on a free mascara!  That's cool!)


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, cool, good to know that they do restock.  Do you remember how long it took between ordering and receiving the samples?  (and yay on a free mascara!  That's cool!)
I'm sorry! When I said restock, I mean that they put new samples in. Once a specific sample does run out, it's gone. Hmmm...I think it took a little under 10 days for my package to arrive.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorry! When I said restock, I mean that they put new samples in. Once a specific sample does run out, it's gone. Hmmm...I think it took a little under 10 days for my package to arrive.
Should we keep checking the website for samples or once every few days/weeks? Or do they send an e-mail first thing when they put up new samples?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, cool, good to know that they do restock.  Do you remember how long it took between ordering and receiving the samples?  (and yay on a free mascara!  That's cool!)
I'm sorry! When I said restock, I mean that they put new samples in. Once a specific sample does run out, it's gone. Hmmm...I think it took a little under 10 days for my package to arrive.


Nah we're on the same wavelength that's exactly what I meant by "restock", lol.  




  I'm not so gud wit typin of teh werdz!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nah we're on the same wavelength that's exactly what I meant by "restock", lol.  



  I'm not so gud wit typin of teh werdz!
Hahaha! Okay, it's good that we're on the same mind track!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Should we keep checking the website for samples or once every few days/weeks? Or do they send an e-mail first thing when they put up new samples?
They'll send an email once they have new items in.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 3, 2013)

I just got my first sample from them. A gervalia coffee and latte pack. It took about two weeks to get it. Last week they sent me an email and I ordered three more samples. But I can't remember what they were. But the were beauty related.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Its nice to hear they email you to pick new samples often enough. The one thing I hated about Influenster is how it was a total crap shoot (though I'm usually on the better end of the crapshoot)


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Dec 3, 2013)

I signed up for it. Too bad they don't have any samples right now, but hopefully soon, the previous samples they had look nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 3, 2013)

> Its nice to hear they email you to pick new samples often enough. The one thing I hated about Influenster is how it was a total crap shoot (though I'm usually on the better end of the crapshoot)


 I got one box from Influenster but they make way more difficult than it needed to be. I don't know if this is allowed but if you got to the Atkins web site you can sign up to get their starter pack. It comes with three free bars. One meal bar, one light meal bar and a snack bar.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, hey, I kept forgetting to start this thread, and now here it is!  I'm currently awaiting delivery of my third box.  In my first one, I got Greek yogurt cereal and Hemp Hearts (you can add it to things like yogurt).  In my second, I got the caramel mochaccino (or whatever flavor it was) K-cup and one of those double packets of Pantene shampoo/split end repair stuff.  Now I'm waiting for my third, and it's supposed to have Olay Regenerist Micro Sculpting Cream, Suave Skin Solutions hand cream, and Zim's Max-Freeze (it looks like a variation on Icy-Hot sorts of products).

A couple of notes:  Not everyone gets offered every sample, and you can only pick two or three (it seems to depend on the size of the sample and how many things they have to choose from).  They seem to base what they offer to whom on the responses to surveys you fill out when you sign up, which is probably why I got offered the skin cream, joint cream, and hand cream:  I'm over 40, and advertisers seem to think we just want face/joint/hand cream.  I forget the other things I was offered at the time, but makeup was definitely not in there.  And then you go back and fill out surveys, but they're really brief (think Birchbox) and don't require you to do a whole bunch of stuff like videos and blog posts (like Influenster).  It's definitely much more lower-key than Influenster, which makes it a much better fit for me.  There's just something that strikes me as high-pressure about Influenster.  I don't know what it is, but PinchMe just *feels* better to me.  Maybe it's just the fact that I can pick my stuff.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2013)

@meaganola that was a really helpful description! thanks! the friend who sent it to me hadn't gotten her first box yet either, so she couldn't tell me a lot about it, so i felt like i was going in a bit blind (with no risk since it's free, of course).


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 6, 2013)

I got my first PinchMe box in the mail today! Not a great photo, but it included a Gevalia K-cup, a Wild Ophelia chocolate bar, and a generously sized sample of Suave Advanced Therapy lotion. I'm excited, especially about the chocolate bar! If other people could post pics, I'd love to see what other people are receiving.


----------



## feemia (Dec 6, 2013)

I keep checking, but there haven't been any samples available since I signed up a few days ago.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 6, 2013)

I ordered my box on Nov. 26th, and have seen samples offered between then and now, but couldn't select any because you can't select samples if you have a box en route. I filled out my surveys with the quickness hoping they would let me select another box, but I'm not seeing any samples up at the moment, either. I think they send you an email when a new sample becomes available. Hopefully soon! Free chocolate and free 10-day shipping, you can't beat that with a stick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 6, 2013)

Welp, just signed up and no samples available! I'll be checking. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

I think they send out email when samples are available, so there's no real need to check back until that email goes out!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2013)

I signed up, but no samples for me yet...


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 7, 2013)

I got in the Olay Regenerist Micro Sculpting Cream, Suave Skin Solutions hand cream, and Zim's Max-Freeze today. The Olay and Zim's are foils. But the Suave is a 2oz tube. Perfect to go in my purse.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

tons of new items up!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tons of new items up!

Thanks for the heads up! What I've ordered:





The chocolate was amazing, the K-cup pretty awesome as well, and the lotion will get a lot of use with the (lack of) humidity around here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

@panicked we got the same exact items for the second box! nothing else really interested me lifestyle wise. i haven't gotten my first box yet but i think it should be here this week because there was an option to review them and i was able to select items for box two.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 10, 2013)

> tons of new items up!


 Omg THANK YOU SO MUCH for the heads up! I got to pick the ones I want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

@roxgirl08

Ha, they're not offering the 34-year-olds in my income range maxi pads. I'm not that old yet! At least they're not offering me Depends, either. My other options were an omega-3 vitamin capsule, Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs (nobody is seeing my legs this time of year), and Mr. Bubble. I have to say, I was tempted by the Mr. Bubble just because I haven't tried it in about 30 years.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 10, 2013)

> @roxgirl08 Ha, they're not offering the 34-year-olds in my income range maxi pads. I'm not that old yet! At least they're not offering me Depends, either. My other options were an omega-3Â vitamin capsule, Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs (nobody is seeing my legs this time of year), and Mr. Bubble. I have to say, I was tempted by the Mr. Bubble just because I haven't tried it in about 30 years.


 I saw those too! Kinda weird that they put a tanning lotion there. It's so cold no one will see anyone's legs haha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @roxgirl08

Ha, they're not offering the 34-year-olds in my income range maxi pads. I'm not that old yet! At least they're not offering me Depends, either. My other options were an omega-3 vitamin capsule, Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs (nobody is seeing my legs this time of year), and Mr. Bubble. I have to say, I was tempted by the Mr. Bubble just because I haven't tried it in about 30 years.
I got all of these items to pick from too. The Mr. Bubble ALMOST got me, but I had a feeling the scent would irk me, gimme lush instead bahahah.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 10, 2013)

@panicked got the same box as you!! So excited!

I almost went with the wanna-be fish oil samples, but figured the sample size would be so small wouldn't get any hint of it actually being more effective. Also briefly considered the tanning lotion, but read the description and it sounded like it would be a foil pack. Also, I am white as hale &amp; it would probably look fake and gross on me.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @panicked got the same box as you!! So excited!

Also, I am white as hale

I feel you, I have the annoying habit of being the whitest thing in every photograph, and the auto-white-balancing features on cameras helpfully make me even ghostlier. Strangely, I don't really burn OR tan, even without sunscreen. I think this is because I am so white I reflect all the sun's rays right back atcha. Embrace the pale! Less skin cancer, less Oompa Loompaness.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2013)

I broke down and did get the Mr Bubble -lol

Your Order History December 10 2013 
- Click to View -  
Morning BurstÂ® Hydrating Gel Moisturizer - Click to View -  
Mr. Bubble Original 3in1 Body Wash, Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - Click to View -  
SuaveÂ® Skin Solutions Smoothing Body Lotion


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 10, 2013)

> I broke down and did get the Mr Bubble -lol Your Order History December 10 2013 - Click to View - Â
> Morning BurstÂ® Hydrating Gel Moisturizer - Click to View - Â
> Mr. Bubble Original 3in1 Body Wash, Shampoo &amp; Conditioner - Click to View - Â
> SuaveÂ® Skin Solutions Smoothing Body Lotion Â


 I got the same things you did!! I'm 40 years old and could not resist the Mr Bubble!! Lol


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 10, 2013)

I just ordered my first box! Until I read this thread (after I placed my order) I didn't even realize Mr. Bubble was an option - it just seemed like a big ad! However, Puffs will probably be more useful for me anyway. 

  1X MORNING BURSTÂ® HYDRATING GEL MOISTURIZER   1X PUFFS ULTRA SOFT &amp; STRONG TO GO   1X SUAVEÂ® SKIN SOLUTIONS SMOOTHING BODY LOTION


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

Haha looks like I have to get my first box before they'll let me get more samples!  Le sigh - I love Mr. Bubbles!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh noooo! I knew it was coming out today but I didn't stay up until midnight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well, goodness knows my sickly body needed rest more than free samples.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't used Mr Bubble since I was 5 or 6.  I have fond memories of taking baths and using Mr Bubble - I used the soap to fashion really cool hairdo's!!  Lot of upsweep types of 'dos


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 10, 2013)

I remember seeing Mr. Bubbles ads in the Archie comic books! I was little and I couldn't tell if mr bubbles was a real thing or just part of the comic. Imagine my surprise when I saw Mr. Bubbles products in store!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 10, 2013)

very neat! I just got the Kcup, the chocolate with the jerkey (that should be interesting) and the suave lotion. Looks like that is all that's available right now.


----------



## susanleia (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  very neat! I just got the Kcup, the chocolate with the jerkey (that should be interesting) and the suave lotion. Looks like that is all that's available right now.

That's what I got too. Not things I would buy necessarily, but I'll sample them for sure.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 10, 2013)

How often does one get a sample box and pick their products? Last night I ordered one box with three items, and today it shows that I can order another box with one item. I haven't picked a product for the second box because I'm waiting for new products to pop up on my page. I didn't do anything to earn that second box. Do they randomly give you one or what? Haha.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How often does one get a sample box and pick their products? Last night I ordered one box with three items, and today it shows that I can order another box with one item. I haven't picked a product for the second box because I'm waiting for new products to pop up on my page. I didn't do anything to earn that second box. Do they randomly give you one or what? Haha.
I think you have to wait until you review the box you just ordered...


----------



## kotoko (Dec 10, 2013)

I linked both my facebook and twitter to the Pinchme account, but they didn't give me the 200 points they promised... Does it take a little while or is the website just wonky?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I linked both my facebook and twitter to the Pinchme account, but they didn't give me the 200 points they promised... Does it take a little while or is the website just wonky?
I think something's going wonky. I get all my points immediately but my friend who got me to sign up does stuff all the time and hasn't gotten any points yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2013)

My friend told me "NEW SAMPLES up on the website on December 17th 12:00pm EST!!" I don't know where she heard that but I'm running with it.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend told me "NEW SAMPLES up on the website on December 17th 12:00pm EST!!" I don't know where she heard that but I'm running with it.
Oooo, putting that in my calendar!


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 11, 2013)

> My friend told me "NEW SAMPLES up on the website on December 17th 12:00pm EST!!" I don't know where she heard that but I'm running with it.


 It's from their Twitter page pinchme_now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 12, 2013)

That's a...brave...announcement. "Samples will be limited, so come bring our server to its knees on December 17th 12:00pm EST!"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a...brave...announcement. "Samples will be limited, so come bring our server to its knees on December 17th 12:00pm EST!"
HAHAHA. I love that. 

Can I pick new samples if I already have some coming to me? I'm guessing those should be here already by the 17th, but you never know.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

> HAHAHA. I love that.Â  Can I pick new samples if I already have some coming to me? I'm guessing those should be here already by the 17th, but you never know.Â


 My profile let me pick my second box this week. I still haven't gotten my first one yet, but an option to review all the items was up.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHAHA. I love that. 

Can I pick new samples if I already have some coming to me? I'm guessing those should be here already by the 17th, but you never know. 
My last box took 10 days, including weekends. You can't pick new samples until you receive the box that's already box en route. I think those of us who just ordered may miss out on the sample offering on the 17th, but maybe this is how they load balance their servers and stagger shipments.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My profile let me pick my second box this week. I still haven't gotten my first one yet, but an option to review all the items was up.


Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last box took 10 days, including weekends. You can't pick new samples until you receive the box that's already box en route. I think those of us who just ordered may miss out on the sample offering on the 17th, but maybe this is how they load balance their servers and stagger shipments.

Hmm interesting! I guess I'll just give it a shot and see if it lets me pick anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, ladies!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Hmm interesting! I guess I'll just give it a shot and see if it lets me pick anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, ladies!
Yeah, give it a shot. It immediately popped up an error page for me when I tried to add an item, so you won't be left wondering.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2013)

How do you know if your box is shipped?  Do they email you?  Also, where would you find the link to review items once it is "available" for you to review?

thank you!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 12, 2013)

> How do you know if your box is shipped?Â  Do they email you?Â  Also, where would you find the link to review items once it is "available" for you to review? thank you!


 Mine just show up, so I never know when they are going to come. In the top right corner of your screen there should be a button that has a red ! On it when there are surveys.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine just show up, so I never know when they are going to come. In the top right corner of your screen there should be a button that has a red ! On it when there are surveys.
thank you!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 16, 2013)

Spoiler from Facebook!! Remember 12PM EST tmrw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 16, 2013)

@rachelshinethat looks very neat! love te tweezers and miror. I bet it will be gone within seconds.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler from Facebook!! Remember 12PM EST tmrw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 






AHHHH I WANT!!

in other news, i still haven't gotten my first box, but my friend who signed up at the same time as i got hers last week.


----------



## jayeme (Dec 16, 2013)

That looks awesome! I really hope I'm quick enough!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 16, 2013)

So I just joined and this looks interesting! Can't wait for tomorrows samples


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2013)

why noon time?????

I am going to be stuck in the dentist office at that time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 16, 2013)

Just signed up! That fb spoiler looks awesome!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHHH I WANT!!

in other news, i still haven't gotten my first box, but my friend who signed up at the same time as i got hers last week.
Same! I am hoping that even though I haven't gotten my first box yet, we can still try and snap the Revlon goodies tomorrow!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2013)

Signed up...I hope something exciting pops up soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 17, 2013)

Wahoo, got the Revlon product:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

wtf, no new products are showing up for me


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you guys see the samples? At noon all my "out of stock" offers disappeared but it says nothing is available now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was looking forward to my first box, waited around until noon, and now nothing!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wtf, no new products are showing up for me
Me either...everything disappeared at 9 am PST.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wahoo, got the Revlon product:





This is exactly what I ordered! YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you guys see the samples? At noon all my "out of stock" offers disappeared but it says nothing is available now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was looking forward to my first box, waited around until noon, and now nothing!
Mine said out of stock and then I kept refreshing and they popped up. Anything now?


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wtf, no new products are showing up for me
Could they literally have all sold out in less than 30 seconds???


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

actually just updated! i got the same order as @rachelshine 

i wonder if they're staggering them out


----------



## roxgirl08 (Dec 17, 2013)

> Wahoo, got the Revlon product:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I ordered the same stuff as you! Excited!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

People are freaking out on their Facebook page! I'm sure they're not sold out already..I think it's just slowly updating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope all you ladies get fabulous samples!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine said out of stock and then I kept refreshing and they popped up. Anything now?


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  actually just updated! i got the same order as @rachelshine 

i wonder if they're staggering them out


Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered the same stuff as you! Excited!
Glad you gals got in!! I bet they are staggering things, wonder if any different Revlon products will go up? Oh well, I am happy!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2013)

Diaper cream? WTF? Even though I have a box in transit, I was allowed to snag a box. But I passed on the diaper cream because I have no need whatsoever for it.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 17, 2013)

I got the same 3 things that others got.  I'm really enjoying PinchMe so far -- I got the wild ophelia banana and chocolate candy bar a couple weeks ago and it was AMAZING.... My doggie also got some treats that she loved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Dec 17, 2013)

I ordered the same as you ladies! Totally freaked cause i forgot about it but glad there were still items available


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

It probably just takes a while to update on everyones account. My moms account updates before mine. I'm thinking the revlon sample is just the files because its the cheapest thing to sample. People on Facebook are freaking out about trying to get revlon brushes but i don't think those are for sampling.

The soap is already out of stock!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 17, 2013)

Got the same three up there with the Revlon, fragrance, and shea soap! Wheeeee!

Everyone, keep refreshing intermittently. It'll pop up!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It probably just takes a while to update on everyones account. My moms account updates before mine. I'm thinking the revlon sample is just the files because its the cheapest thing to sample. People on Facebook are freaking out about trying to get revlon brushes but i don't think those are for sampling.

The soap is already out of stock!
yeah all i saw was the files. would've loved to have gotten the compact or brush but if the price point isn't awful i might just buy them because i love marchesa.


----------



## feemia (Dec 17, 2013)

I skipped the Revlon nail files because I only use crystal files. I got the diaper cream because it's an emollient lotion, it doesn't have to be used just for baby diapers.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 17, 2013)

yay! i got the files, killer queen, and that mocha latte thing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 17, 2013)

got the files, perfume, and diaper cream!  (My youngest just finished potty-training, but there are SEVERAL young moms at my church that I can pass it along to!)

Weird, this is the THIRD box o stuff I've ordered and I've yet to receive anything.  Grrr!  Hoping to eventually try the stuff I've ordered!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It probably just takes a while to update on everyones account. My moms account updates before mine. I'm thinking the revlon sample is just the files because its the cheapest thing to sample. People on Facebook are freaking out about trying to get revlon brushes but i don't think those are for sampling.

The soap is already out of stock!
Exactly what I was thinking. When I saw the spoiler, I had a feeling it wasn't going to be the brushes. Though that would have been amazing haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine said out of stock and then I kept refreshing and they popped up. Anything now?

Yay got it! Perfume, soap and nail files for me, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

Seems like everything is out of stock now. Or at least thats what it is showing on mine.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 17, 2013)

Got the files, lotion, and one of those coffee things. I would've liked to try the soap but it was sold out by the time I got back home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Dec 17, 2013)

Interesting that the spoilers in the email are different from what was available on my page. I would've really liked to try the chocolate...

(Sorry, I don't know how to use forum spoiler tags...)



   


      

   
How it works  |  Help &amp; FAQ
  Â© PINCHme 2013. Please see our Privacy Policy and Terms &amp; Conditions. You have received this email because you have subscribed to receive emails from PINCHme. You can update your email address or unsubscribe if you no longer wish to receive these offers.


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting that the spoilers in the email are different from what was available on my page. I would've really liked to try the chocolate...

(Sorry, I don't know how to use forum spoiler tags...)




   


      

   
How it works  |  Help &amp; FAQ
  Â© PINCHme 2013. Please see our Privacy Policy and Terms &amp; Conditions. You have received this email because you have subscribed to receive emails from PINCHme. You can update your email address or unsubscribe if you no longer wish to receive these offers.       



  
I guess it goes by your profile. My options were the Suave lotion, one of the Gevalia things, the files, the perfume, and the soap.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I guess it goes by your profile. My options were the Suave lotion, one of the Gevalia things, the files, the perfume, and the soap.

Same options for me


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same options for me

I get why I didn't see the diaper cream (no kids), but I'm a bit baffled as to why the Kotex didn't show up for me....not that I would have ordered it over the other things, but I'm 22, not exactly menopausal!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got the files, perfume, and diaper cream!  (My youngest just finished potty-training, but there are SEVERAL young moms at my church that I can pass it along to!)

Weird, this is the THIRD box o stuff I've ordered and I've yet to receive anything.  Grrr!  Hoping to eventually try the stuff I've ordered!
same boat as you. one friend of mine who started at the same time as i got her first box and that's it.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I get why I didn't see the diaper cream (no kids), but I'm a bit baffled as to why the Kotex didn't show up for me....not that I would have ordered it over the other things, but I'm 22, not exactly menopausal! 

Yeah, it didn't show up for me and I'm 21. I didn't really think much of it since I wouldn't have ordered it either haha. I really wish that chocolate would've shown up though, I'm not that big on sweets but it seems intriguing!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

It seems like once you've sampled a product it doesn't show up again. I got the same brand if chocolate in a previous box and didn't see it this time. The only difference I see is if it's say a different type of lotion from the same brand.


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like things keep coming back in and out of stock for me - I just snagged the Katy Perry fragrance (I have no idea why, since I don't really do fragrance...) and the Revlon files. 

No chocolate for me, either - which is really disappointing, since I've almost bought one a number of times!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 17, 2013)

I got revlon files and Shea soap. Wasn't into other items so figured I'd save those samples for people who really want/need them.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2013)

I, alas, had to go to the dentist at noon, so I missed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish they didn't change their times when they released stuff..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

i wonder why they haven't offered me chocolate yet! i'm the biggest chocoholic there is!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i wonder why they haven't offered me chocolate yet! i'm the biggest chocoholic there is!
Right? I had already ordered once the I got the email including chocolate as a sample, but dangit, it sounds good!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

Is anyone looking at the Facebook page?! OMG people are so mean! Theres someone on there calling another person a hog for ordering 3 samples (which is what is allowed) and saying it's her fault there aren't any for other people and she should have only picked 1 item so everyone could get something. I can't help but laugh at some of the posts on there. These people are having heart attacks over FREE samples. I mean ya I'd be disappointed if everything was out of stock.. but guess what there's always next week.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 17, 2013)

I signed up and at first had the option of 3 samples but the only samples available were the lotion and Keurig samples. As I kept waiting and refreshing for something "good" to become available, I kept losing a sample for my box.  I finally ended up with only being able to choose 1 sample even though there were more than one that was not sold out.  I did, happily, score a bar of soap.  

I don't think they are spacing out the samples. I think time is running out on peoples' boxes and the items are being released so someone else can select it.


----------



## jayeme (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone looking at the Facebook page?! OMG people are so mean! Theres someone on there calling another person a hog for ordering 3 samples (which is what is allowed) and saying it's her fault there aren't any for other people and she should have only picked 1 item so everyone could get something. I can't help but laugh at some of the posts on there. These people are having heart attacks over FREE samples. I mean ya I'd be disappointed if everything was out of stock.. but guess what there's always next week. 

Wow, that's ridiculous. I mean, yeah, I'm happy I got some, but they are FREE SAMPLES. You are not entitled to anything, and nor is your life significantly worse because you missed out this week....Disappointing, sure, but not that big of a deal!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone looking at the Facebook page?! OMG people are so mean! Theres someone on there calling another person a hog for ordering 3 samples (which is what is allowed) and saying it's her fault there aren't any for other people and she should have only picked 1 item so everyone could get something. I can't help but laugh at some of the posts on there. These people are having heart attacks over FREE samples. I mean ya I'd be disappointed if everything was out of stock.. but guess what there's always next week. 
It's ridiculous how rude people get over things like this. So uncalled for. It's taking everything in me to not respond to some of these posts!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone looking at the Facebook page?! OMG people are so mean! Theres someone on there calling another person a hog for ordering 3 samples (which is what is allowed) and saying it's her fault there aren't any for other people and she should have only picked 1 item so everyone could get something. I can't help but laugh at some of the posts on there. These people are having heart attacks over FREE samples. I mean ya I'd be disappointed if everything was out of stock.. but guess what there's always next week. 

That's absolutely ridiculous! It's insane how crazy people's sense of entitlement can get when there's free stuff involved - is a few nail files or a tiny vial of perfume really worth throwing a public tantrum and having your friends and coworkers/employers see you lash out at strangers over a few bucks worth of samples? Once you put that crap up on the internet, it's there forever. I'm happy to have been able to snag a few samples, but it's definitely wouldn't have been the end of the world if I hadn't. I probably wouldn't even remember the twinge of disappointment by the end of the day.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone looking at the Facebook page?! OMG people are so mean! Theres someone on there calling another person a hog for ordering 3 samples (which is what is allowed) and saying it's her fault there aren't any for other people and she should have only picked 1 item so everyone could get something. I can't help but laugh at some of the posts on there. These people are having heart attacks over FREE samples. I mean ya I'd be disappointed if everything was out of stock.. but guess what there's always next week. 
i saw that person and responded to her LOL.

the facebook page is a really negative place, free things bring out the worst in people &gt;_&gt;


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone looking at the Facebook page?! OMG people are so mean! Theres someone on there calling another person a hog for ordering 3 samples (which is what is allowed) and saying it's her fault there aren't any for other people and she should have only picked 1 item so everyone could get something. I can't help but laugh at some of the posts on there. These people are having heart attacks over FREE samples. I mean ya I'd be disappointed if everything was out of stock.. but guess what there's always next week. 

this is why i came over to MUT. i had joined ipsy, and found that their facebook page was always so negative. the lovely zadidoll kept posting about people over here figuring out spoilers, so i finally came to look. and everyone is so much nicer and so much more positive! i  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

by the time i looked at pinchme today, there wasn't anything i liked left. oh well - maybe it'll work out next time.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
this is why i came over to MUT. i had joined ipsy, and found that their facebook page was always so negative. the lovely zadidoll kept posting about people over here figuring out spoilers, so i finally came to look. and everyone is so much nicer and so much more positive! i  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

by the time i looked at pinchme today, there wasn't anything i liked left. oh well - maybe it'll work out next time.
That's same reason I love MUT and stay away from facebook pages for companies that send out our goodies.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 17, 2013)

I've never been anywhere near their Facebook page, and I don't want to be!  I have definitely learned to stay far away from company FB pages when there is a good deal/giveaway going on!

And I think a lot of people just don't realize that their friends can see the stuff they post on company pages.  It's amazing the things they're willing to say when they don't think anyone they know will see.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never been anywhere near their Facebook page, and I don't want to be!  I have definitely learned to stay far away from company FB pages when there is a good deal/giveaway going on!

And I think a lot of people just don't realize that their friends can see the stuff they post on company pages.  It's amazing the things they're willing to say when they don't think anyone they know will see.
someone just wrote a dissertation on their page about how people defending them are wrong because they don't understand how businesses work and pinchme is just out to make a profit.

imagine getting this worked up about FREE CRAP.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 17, 2013)

I had my last final exam today at 10:30 am (12:30 pm EST) and I was already in the room by 12 pm EST doing some studying, so I used my phone to refresh the page when I knew it was going to update. I managed to snag the Suave cream, soap, and nail files! I am thrilled because I also got an A on my exam. Go me!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

I wanted the soap and the killer queen but couldn't get it. I got the chocolate, the lotion and a Kcup. Not bad for free.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had my last final exam today at 10:30 am (12:30 pm EST) and I was already in the room by 12 pm EST doing some studying, so I used my phone to refresh the page when I knew it was going to update. I managed to snag the Suave cream, soap, and nail files! I am thrilled because I also got an A on my exam. Go me!

Yes!  Go you!!!  (On the samples AND the A!)


----------



## Eleda (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I, alas, had to go to the dentist at noon, so I missed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish they didn't change their times when they released stuff..
I also had a dentist app today. I awlays schedule them like at 7 am in the morning so they have everything ready and no delays.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww...I had an appointment this AM and missed out. If anyone hears of the next sample release date or notices things are back in stock, please post! TY!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes!  Go you!!!  (On the samples AND the A!)  




Thank you!!


----------



## jbrookeb (Dec 17, 2013)

Alert the presses!! I got A k-cup!! Haha whatevs. One free is better than none.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2013)

I am sad I missed out on the files and perfume and soap, but I did get something when I got home from work tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sad I missed out on the files and perfume and soap, but I did get something when I got home from work tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




YAY BOX BUDDIES


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2013)

since I felt sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that I didn't get in on the Revlon freebie, I decided to order the set off gilt - lol

they have it in black, navy and nude (below is the pic in nude, which I got)


Revlon By Marchesa Slant Tip Tweezer
Revlon by Marchesa Mini Tweezer Set
Revlon by Marchesa Mirror Compact
Revlon by Marchesa Box O' Files
Revlon by Marchesa Gift Box (pink tools pictured)
it is 29.00 + shipping.  I can use these items for sure and it is very pretty.  My present to myself!!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to hear all about that chocolate! :3


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

ooooh, i'm really tempted to order that set from gilt. also i like the other color combos!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooooh, i'm really tempted to order that set from gilt. also i like the other color combos!
I think these designs are so beautiful and exotic.  I am tempted to get their nail thingies but I have never done nail strips before. I just love looking at the designs.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2013)

here is the link to the gilt site

https://www.gilt.com/look/?s_id=feeb8a2d8d5fee8915c9791cd2f4f073fb0738aa3a4a93d560e1eb660aeae5d3_1387417227169_1036571499&amp;size_id=1


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think these designs are so beautiful and exotic.  I am tempted to get their nail thingies but I have never done nail strips before. I just love looking at the designs.
the ones i tried by incoco were amazing, went on nicely and lasted forever. no idea how these revlon ones would compare, quality wise.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Diaper cream? WTF? Even though I have a box in transit, I was allowed to snag a box. But I passed on the diaper cream because I have no need whatsoever for it.
I use diaper cream on my nose when I have a cold and get a sore nose.  Moisture + rubbing is basically the same as diaper rash. Still, there is no reason to ever try a new one because this stuff exists http://www.amazon.com/Penaten-Cream-150-ml/dp/B000SI43LG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1387333294&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=penaten+cream

I have some products but I am trying not to order unless there is something I actually want, last thing I need is more stuff to hoard 'just in case'


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 17, 2013)

Just signed up. The only thing available was the K-cup but Im excited about the idea of this.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 17, 2013)

I am using my ipad and it won't let me hit submit for my profile. Il they from a desktop tomorrow. Thanks!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2013)

I've received 3 boxes so far from PinchMe and I've got 2 still on their way. My one from last Tuesday didn't arrive yet and of course the one from this Tuesday that just passed. I think they've got a good thing going, but it seems like there's a LOT of angry people on their facebook page. The way they choose people to get certain samples doesn't make sense. As friends of mine who live in the same area as me and are the same age etc, get different samples to choose from than I do. I wonder why that is...


----------



## kotoko (Dec 24, 2013)

Just received my first sample box of Suave lotion and U by Kotex today! Yaaay!

The lotion smells so nice. Shea and cocoa butter goodness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 24, 2013)

Totally forgot to post that I got my box this past week! Hooray! They may want to look into using a sturdier box though, mine was half squooshed.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally forgot to post that I got my box this past week! Hooray! They may want to look into using a sturdier box though, mine was half squooshed.
Mine always arrive half squooshed.  Makes no sense.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2013)

my box was really sturdy and came in one piece.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 24, 2013)

i believe one of my boxes may have arrived at my school apartment, i won't be there for a while and one of my neighbors said she saw a box in front of my door and would grab it for me. there wasn't anything else i could think of that it could be.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a box coming with soap, files, and Suave lotion. But I got an email saying there were U by Kotex samples so I just requested another box with those, a K cup (I'll give this to my sister), and a different type (I think?) of Suave lotion.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2013)

btw - I got the revlon set from gilt.  It is really sweet and I cannot wait for the rest of the collection to be available


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 24, 2013)

Just got my box today! 





Thought the moisturizer sample would be a smidge bigger, but oh well. The lotion is a great size! They sell them @ this size in the travel section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perfect for the purse.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box today! 





Thought the moisturizer sample would be a smidge bigger, but oh well. The lotion is a great size! They sell them @ this size in the travel section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perfect for the purse. 

That lotion is a really nice size! My first box is still on its way and I was definitely expecting it to just be a few foil packets!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 26, 2013)

I also got my first box, had the mocha coffee sample, the moisturizer and Jerkey Chocolate.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got my first box, had the mocha coffee sample, the moisturizer and Jerkey Chocolate.
Ooooh, how's the chocolate?! Sounds like it could be amazing or disgusting lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also got my first box, had the mocha coffee sample, the moisturizer and Jerkey Chocolate.
Ooooh, how's the chocolate?! Sounds like it could be amazing or disgusting lol

I've tried it...and it's strange, but oddly addicting! It tastes a lot like you'd expect!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box today! 





Thought the moisturizer sample would be a smidge bigger, but oh well. The lotion is a great size! They sell them @ this size in the travel section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perfect for the purse. 
Yay! I got the same box today. I'm actually psyched about the kleenex lol. It's actually a great little winter care package.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 30, 2013)

Got my second box today! I actually noticed that they ship from NJ and I live in NJ... Pretty crazy that it took a full week and a half to get here! XD

In any case...





The soap is such a generous size! It's about the size of my hand, including fingers. I have a smaller hand, but that's a lot of free soap!

The perfume smells nice, but the vial atomizer top fell off in transit and now it spray really weirdly... It's a nice scent, but not my favorite in terms of top notes. The drydown is nice on me, though. The base notes are sweeter than the sandalwood I'm used to.

Revlon files are nice, but they're still just files. The design is even prettier in person and I have to admit I'd consider getting tweezers just for the pretty design. I do need another pair...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my second box today! I actually noticed that they ship from NJ and I live in NJ... Pretty crazy that it took a full week and a half to get here! XD

In any case...





The soap is such a generous size! It's about the size of my hand, including fingers. I have a smaller hand, but that's a lot of free soap!

The perfume smells nice, but the vial atomizer top fell off in transit and now it spray really weirdly... It's a nice scent, but not my favorite in terms of top notes. The drydown is nice on me, though. The base notes are sweeter than the sandalwood I'm used to.

Revlon files are nice, but they're still just files. The design is even prettier in person and I have to admit I'd consider getting tweezers just for the pretty design. I do need another pair...

 I chose the same items and feel the same about them! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so surprised at how large the soap was. I have tried the KP perfume before and I actually like it, but I think it works better on me in the warmer months. I like a really deep oriental scent (like Dior Addict) for winter, but I'll hold onto this. The files are really adorable. I'm with you that I might pick up the tweezers as I'm always losing mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 2, 2014)

Just signed up for pinchme.  The only sample they had available was the k-cup so I went ahead and got it.  I will be excited to see more samples.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just signed up for pinchme.  The only sample they had available was the k-cup so I went ahead and got it.  I will be excited to see more samples. 
Just so you can be ready for next time, They usually release new ones every other Tuesday at 12pm EST. At least that's how they've been doing it since they launched. They go really fast!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 3, 2014)

@MissJexiethanks for the tip. Would this be next week again then?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 3, 2014)

my box came in and i can always use a spare pocket pack of tissues this time of year! i dont think i'm going to keep up with PINCHme. i'm trying not to accumulate more "stuff" this year and as much as I like free, i shouldn't stick with it. and hey, i'm just opening up more freebies for all of you lovely people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MissJexiethanks for the tip. Would this be next week again then?

I'm not exactly sure, as they're website and facebook have said "well be back January 2014" and stuff like that. Not sure if they plan on doing a different schedule or not for the new year. They regularly respond to and update people on when they plan to release samples, which is how I found out that they had been doing it every other tuesday at noon EST. Your best bet is to keep an eye on their facebook page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not exactly sure, as they're website and facebook have said "well be back January 2014" and stuff like that. Not sure if they plan on doing a different schedule or not for the new year. They regularly respond to and update people on when they plan to release samples, which is how I found out that they had been doing it every other tuesday at noon EST. Your best bet is to keep an eye on their facebook page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
People are SOO crazy on their Facebook page. Like chillax y'all, it's free stuff.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People are SOO crazy on their Facebook page. Like chillax y'all, it's free stuff. 
haha omg I know! I actually posted something like "Relax! It's free!" on their facebook page and this woman went off on a multi-paragraph rant about how her opinions weren't free and then broke down how companies like Pinchme and Influenster get free products to give to us and that we are the reason they are making money blah blah blah" and I was like....I'm well aware of how these companies work but geez it isn't that serious lady. Sign up, get some samples, be done with it. It's amazing how heated people get when they don't get their free K-Cup sample lol


----------



## LadyK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha omg I know! I actually posted something like "Relax! It's free!" on their facebook page and this woman went off on a multi-paragraph rant about how her opinions weren't free and then broke down how companies like Pinchme and Influenster get free products to give to us and that we are the reason they are making money blah blah blah" and I was like....I'm well aware of how these companies work but geez it isn't that serious lady. Sign up, get some samples, be done with it. It's amazing how heated people get when they don't get their free K-Cup sample lol
Hahahahaha,  I think I would have just laughed.  Free is free.  In reality they are paying us in advance for our opinions.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 3, 2014)

It's sad and pathetic that people have time to go on Facebook and be pissed off about something. The only time I ever went to rant on something on Facebook it was from an online Boutique that f**ed up my order and with that my bank account...badly..three times. Here is the difference: I wanted my friends to see how pissed I was and be warned. A free program on the other hand... whole different story. I would be embarrased to be caughed to rant about something free like that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's sad and pathetic that people have time to go on Facebook and be pissed off about something. The only time I ever went to rant on something on Facebook it was from an online Boutique that f**ed up my order and with that my bank account...badly..three times. Here is the difference: I wanted my friends to see how pissed I was and be warned. A free program on the other hand... whole different story. I would be embarrased to be caughed to rant about something free like that.

AGREED. I wish people would just chill and keep things in perspective. A free sample is nice, but not worth stressing myself over.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2014)

agreed!  I am looking forward to when they have the freebies back up, but I knew they were taking a few weeks off due to the holidays.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 4, 2014)

Holy crap, I was NOT expecting the soap sample to be a full bar! I am so excited to use it later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crap, I was NOT expecting the soap sample to be a full bar! I am so excited to use it later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
i hope that they offer that soap again!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's sad and pathetic that people have time to go on Facebook and be pissed off about something. The only time I ever went to rant on something on Facebook it was from an online Boutique that f**ed up my order and with that my bank account...badly..three times. Here is the difference: I wanted my friends to see how pissed I was and be warned. A free program on the other hand... whole different story. I would be embarrased to be caughed to rant about something free like that.
Some people just love drama.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 6, 2014)

OMG the pinch me Facebook page is crazy. There's a lady of there posting screen shots of the information page on Pinchme saying it's not her. That's been happening to a lot of people and Pinchme knows about it. Well she's posting the full screen shot of peoples names and addresses! Thats not safe at all!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's Pinchme's spoiler for tomorrow! They will be posting new samples at 12 PM EST time!


----------



## Deareux (Jan 6, 2014)

Once I got into an argument because a skincare company ran out of full-sized giveaways because their special offer got posted on every free stuff site. So they offered to send out smaller samples to everyone who didn't get a full sized product. This lady went completely insane saying how she deserved the full size product and how it wasn't her fault that their offer got abused. She was so entitled to get what she wanted.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Once I got into an argument because a skincare company ran out of full-sized giveaways because their special offer got posted on every free stuff site. So they offered to send out smaller samples to everyone who didn't get a full sized product. This lady went completely insane saying how she deserved the full size product and how it wasn't her fault that their offer got abused. She was so entitled to get what she wanted.
Last year Johnsonville did a Mardi Gras giveaway where they gave party packs to a bunch of people to host mardi gras parties and cook Johnsonville products etc. They were supposed to close the sign up after 10,000 people signed up but there was a glitch a it allowed about 100,000 people to sign up. They apologized and said they were going to send free product coupons to everyone, and I saw people harassing them for weeks and threatening to start petitions against them etc etc until they got their party packs. Johnsonville finally broke down and agreed to contact all the companies they worked with on the party packs and see if they could send out similar packs to anyone who signed up and didn't get one. When they sent them out, it was just a few coupons, some mardi gras beads and masks and some hot sauce or something. I couldn't believe people were ripping them to shreads over some plastic costume stuff and a coupon for some free sausage lol


----------



## kotoko (Jan 7, 2014)

All these stories just solidify in my mind that people are flipping crazy.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 7, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my first box... but I just ordered the mask. I'm excited to try it!


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 7, 2014)

Just ordered a new box! Only 3 samples were offered to me, and I picked up all 3:

1X SUAVEÂ® SKIN SOLUTIONS ADVANCED THERAPY BODY LOTION   1X MONTAGNE JEUNESSE STRAWBERRY SOUFFLÃ‰   1X WILD OPHELIAÂ® NEW ORLEANS CHILI DARK CHOCOLATE BAR 
I'm sad that the first Wild Ophelia bar that I've managed to get my hands on is the chili one, but I'll still give it a shot!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just ordered a new box! Only 3 samples were offered to me, and I picked up all 3:

1X SUAVEÂ® SKIN SOLUTIONS ADVANCED THERAPY BODY LOTION   1X MONTAGNE JEUNESSE STRAWBERRY SOUFFLÃ‰   1X WILD OPHELIAÂ® NEW ORLEANS CHILI DARK CHOCOLATE BAR 
I'm sad that the first Wild Ophelia bar that I've managed to get my hands on is the chili one, but I'll still give it a shot!
 I only had one sample available to me and that was the Strawberry Face mask. I'm assuming that's because I've already received a Suave lotion and a Wild Ophelia chocolate bar in past boxes. I also saw that they had a Revlon item (possibly more files?) but since I got the files in my last box it wasn't available to me either.

Oh well! Excited to get a face mask to try out, although I feel like it's a waste of shipping costs when they send out a box with a little foil pack in it! haha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just ordered a new box! Only 3 samples were offered to me, and I picked up all 3:

1X SUAVEÂ® SKIN SOLUTIONS ADVANCED THERAPY BODY LOTION   1X MONTAGNE JEUNESSE STRAWBERRY SOUFFLÃ‰   1X WILD OPHELIAÂ® NEW ORLEANS CHILI DARK CHOCOLATE BAR 
I'm sad that the first Wild Ophelia bar that I've managed to get my hands on is the chili one, but I'll still give it a shot!
That's what I ordered too


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 7, 2014)

I just ordered the mask, it was the only sample available to me to order. It's ok though because I was spoiled with my last box.


----------



## Reason (Jan 7, 2014)

I only got to pick 2 things why do some get to pick 3?  This is my first box!!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh man, I got distracted and missed the mask! LOL. I might purchase it to try it out if you guys like it. Let us know what you think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 7, 2014)

The website was a little screwy for me. I think it is my internet connection. The order button didn't work so I refreshed but it took me back to the beginning, so I thought it ust cancelled my order so I tried again, but apparently my order went through.

I added the mask to my box and it added, but then it said out of stock and took it out of my box. However, when I checked out it was in my box. So we'll see if I get that or not. Either way it'll be cool. I'm excited for the lotion. I have an arm full of tattoos and any non scented lotion is welcome in my life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I signed up late last time and could only get the coffee, but now I am excited to try ore products! Woot woot


----------



## Deareux (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last year Johnsonville did a Mardi Gras giveaway where they gave party packs to a bunch of people to host mardi gras parties and cook Johnsonville products etc. They were supposed to close the sign up after 10,000 people signed up but there was a glitch a it allowed about 100,000 people to sign up. They apologized and said they were going to send free product coupons to everyone, and I saw people harassing them for weeks and threatening to start petitions against them etc etc until they got their party packs. Johnsonville finally broke down and agreed to contact all the companies they worked with on the party packs and see if they could send out similar packs to anyone who signed up and didn't get one. When they sent them out, it was just a few coupons, some mardi gras beads and masks and some hot sauce or something. I couldn't believe people were ripping them to shreads over some plastic costume stuff and a coupon for some free sausage lol

That's how it was with the offer I had mentioned. It was for a party held by fans of the brand, but got abused by people just wanting something for free. The lady I had mentioned said she threw away her sample that they sent her because she doesn't want to support the brand. Um. What? :


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 7, 2014)

Only the mask was available to me but when I tried to add it to my box it wouldn't let me.  When I refreshed the page, it was out of stock.  Oh well!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only the mask was available to me but when I tried to add it to my box it wouldn't let me.  When I refreshed the page, it was out of stock.  Oh well!
Did you still check your box just in case? It did that to me and when I went to check out the lotion the mask was also there.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 7, 2014)

The mask loaded for me and then when  I clicked, it was gone. 

Oh well, not meant to be this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 7, 2014)

I got suave last time and that was the only sample (a different type of lotion but it was still by suave)

I didn't have any other choices and I was right on there at noon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh well.  Better luck next time, I guess!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you still check your box just in case? It did that to me and when I went to check out the lotion the mask was also there.
Thanks for the heads up... unfortunately, it wasn't there.  Next time...


----------



## diana16 (Jan 7, 2014)

Still havent received my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to get the mask but decided to wait since it was the only product available


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still havent received my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to get the mask but decided to wait since it was the only product available
It took a while for my boxes to get here, especially the last one. I think it was because of the holidays.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2014)

I tried this mask out through Swaggable before, so it'll be nice to have another one on hand when I need a little pampering haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 7, 2014)

Aaaaaand I was too late.  Everything was out of stock.  I can see I'm going to have to be on the ball for this next time.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 7, 2014)

Completely forgot and was also too late


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 7, 2014)

I forgot too but remember early enough for the chocolate bar.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2014)

Saw this thread and logged on!  I was able to get the Wild Ophelia New Orleans Chili Dark Chocolate bar and the Suave lotion.  I am still waiting on my first box which is the Gevalia Mocha Latte thingie.  Yay free stuff!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 7, 2014)

> Saw this thread and logged on! Â I was able to get the Wild Ophelia New Orleans Chili Dark Chocolate bar and the Suave lotion. Â I am still waiting on my first box which is the Gevalia Mocha Latte thingie. Â Yay free stuff!


 I am the exact same way! Exactly ..


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 7, 2014)

Just signed up and got the chocolate, suave lotion, and keurig sample.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 7, 2014)

I only had two options. Maybe because it is my second box but I am not saddened by missing out on chili chocolate? What? I'm a vegetarian so the chili flavor aspect grosses me out and dark chocolate is disgusting to me so I'm not even upset that wasn't an option.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only had two options. Maybe because it is my second box but I am not saddened by missing out on chili chocolate? What? I'm a vegetarian so the chili flavor aspect grosses me out and dark chocolate is disgusting to me so I'm not even upset that wasn't an option.

Lol, the chili is just a hint of chili powder/pepper, nto chili like chili soup...not uncommon at all! And completely vegetarian.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2014)

I got my first box!

The K cup was good.

I already use that lotion so glad to have a tube for my bag.

The bbq chips chocolate was okay. I wished the chocolate itself was milk chocolate or a bit creamier, but the chips were interesting.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lol, the chili is just a hint of chili powder/pepper, nto chili like chili soup...not uncommon at all! And completely vegetarian.
Welp I feel ridiculous now bahaha. My brain froze from this weather!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lol, the chili is just a hint of chili powder/pepper, nto chili like chili soup...not uncommon at all! And completely vegetarian.
Welp I feel ridiculous now bahaha. My brain froze from this weather!

haha, it happens!! TO be fair, they make beef jerky chocolate, so it's not out of the realm of possibility  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 8, 2014)

When I logged on this AM, my only options were the mask and the Marchesa files, but I couldn't get the files to add to my cart (they were eventually marked sold out) and wasn't too psyched about the mask, so I passed this time around.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

All that was available to me was the lotion. I ordered it, though, can always use a lotion for my bag!


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 8, 2014)

Just signed up... the mask and revlon were available to me but both sold out, so I only got the Genvalia K cup. At least I got something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just signed up... the mask and revlon were available to me but both sold out, so I only got the Genvalia K cup. At least I got something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
what is strange is that when I looked yesterday, I had the suave lotion only in stock (the nail files were showing up, but not available anymore).  I waited for about 45 minutes before taking my one item - and then later on in the day, the K cup was available!!  I don't get it!  I would have ordered that along with the lotion too, but it wasn't in my list

Today, I see the mask (not in stock) as well as an option.  I don't understand how they are doing this - it is weird to me! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 8, 2014)

I missed the samples because I was travelling, but around 12:14 yesterday i checked on my phone just to see if it would work, there was only one item up for me and it was the mask. oh well, maybe better luck next time!


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Saw this thread and logged on! Â I was able to get the Wild Ophelia New Orleans Chili Dark Chocolate bar and the Suave lotion. Â I am still waiting on my first box which is the Gevalia Mocha Latte thingie. Â Yay free stuff!


 Same! I'm waiting on the coffer and got the chocolate and suave lotion


----------



## lovepink (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same! I'm waiting on the coffer and got the chocolate and suave lotion
Woo hoo!  Keep us posted on when you get your stuff!  I wonder if they ship from the East coast, west coast or the midwest.  Hmm guess I will find out soon enough!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 9, 2014)

I got a Suave lotion just so I can review it for points!

*Protip: Click through to buy the products on your page, and you'll get the points whether or not you actually buy the product!*


----------



## abreeskye (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up about this site!  I just ordered my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 10, 2014)

Just to Remind Everyone: Samples usually go live every other Tuesday at 12 pm EST. I usually get to the site a few minutes early and wait to log in until 12. I've had issues logging in ahead of time and refreshing, so now I wait. As someone said earlier, you can get points when you click through to buy something, even if you don't buy it. It's good to click on each sample, even ones you didn't receive, and click through to buy them, like them or comment on them. Build up your points and bump up your level!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully since they've just launched a few months ago, they will have more samples and more often in 2014. I'm really enjoying getting my little boxes from them!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jan 11, 2014)

I just signed up excited to get a sample!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 12, 2014)

Just signed up today! Super excited because I had samples I could choose from and I picked out:

- WILD OPHELIAÂ® NEW ORLEANS CHILI DARK CHOCOLATE BAR

- SUAVEÂ® SKIN SOLUTIONS Advanced Therapy Body Lotion

I could have added a K-Cup but we don't have a Keurig machine at home and I thought it'd be better if someone else who could actually use the sample picks it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super excited to try both items even though I've always been on the fence about "spicy" chocolate, lol. But I love lotions!


----------



## ydlr20 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just ordered the U by Kotex Clea Wear Pads sample. This is my first sample from PINCHme.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 14, 2014)

I never received any of my boxes. :/


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never received any of my boxes. :/
Me either!  I ordered the Gevalia k cup one on 12/13/13 and the Suave and candy one 1/7/14 (which I would not expect to get).  I assume they are backed up from the holidays but I am wondering if they ever sent it, did they send it and it did not get to me, did someone take it?  I guess I cannot complain because it is free but they keep sending me emails stating that I need to review it before it "expires" on 2/22/14.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me either!  I ordered the Gevalia k cup one on 12/13/13 and the Suave and candy one 1/7/14 (which I would not expect to get).  I assume they are backed up from the holidays but I am wondering if they ever sent it, did they send it and it did not get to me, did someone take it?  I guess I cannot complain because it is free but they keep sending me emails stating that I need to review it before it "expires" on 2/22/14.
Yeah, I'm having the same issue! I don't know how their customer service works, if they send out replacements, etc. But I doubt they would do anything because the samples are free.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I'm having the same issue! I don't know how their customer service works, if they send out replacements, etc. But I doubt they would do anything because the samples are free.
I agree.  And I personally am not motivated enough to send an email!  Maybe some other day, not to request replacements but just to be like "Hey not sure how long it normally takes but I waited xyz weeks and never got..."


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2014)

if you haven't gotten your samples, there is an option on the item they want you to review that states you haven't gotten it. 

so that way you can order a new box  when it is available again


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmm, I just signed up but there's only 1 sample available, for the k-cup thing. It said I could only select 1 sample, so I chose it. Should I have waited until they released more?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm, I just signed up but there's only 1 sample available, for the k-cup thing. It said I could only select 1 sample, so I chose it. Should I have waited until they released more?
I wouldn't worry too much. AFAIK, this week was an off week anyway. I think they'll be updating next Tuesday at noon (not 100% but pretty sure), so definitely try then! I don't think getting a k-cup this week should hurt you.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, also [@]ewiggy[/@], you can choose a max of 3 samples at a time.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, also @ewiggy, you can choose a max of 3 samples at a time.

I saw people saying that here, but after I created my account it just said I could pick 1 sample. Maybe because there was only 1 sample available?

Do I have to wait until I get this box before I can select new ones?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2014)

> I saw people saying that here, but after I created my account it just said I could pick 1 sample. Maybe because there was only 1 sample available? Do I have to wait until I get this box before I can select new ones?


 Yup, it was because there is only one sample up. And also I don't know if there's always going to be 3 samples up at a time, there are sometimes, but last week I only had one new one. Also yup you can select more before you get your box. Their shipping is kinda really slow, so that's usually what ends up happening.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Jan 15, 2014)

I went on todayand they only had tampoons is that normal to just  have one sample?


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Yup, it was because there is only one sample up. And also I don't know if there's always going to be 3 samples up at a time, there are sometimes, but last week I only had one new one. Also yup you can select more before you get your box. Their shipping is kinda really slow, so that's usually what ends up happening. 
Oh, ok, got it. Thanks! I guess I'll keep checking back or I'll just wait until the MUT sleuths alert me, lol.


----------



## mellivi (Jan 15, 2014)

I never had luck with Influenster and just stopped trying with that service haha.  Just signed up for this one and like @ewiggy, I was only able to get a k-cup.  At least I have a free yummy drink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm, I just signed up but there's only 1 sample available, for the k-cup thing. It said I could only select 1 sample, so I chose it. Should I have waited until they released more?
there could be a chance that you won't be able to order next week with it being this late.

You have to review the item before you can order again.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there could be a chance that you won't be able to order next week with it being this late.

You have to review the item before you can order again.
I haven't reviewed any of my items yet and I was able to order last week (3rd order). 

Maybe they changed something since shipping seems to take a while.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't reviewed any of my items yet and I was able to order last week (3rd order). 

Maybe they changed something since shipping seems to take a while. 
it sounds like it!!  They used to block you from doing that.  So, that is a good thing if they changed their rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 15, 2014)

> I agree. Â And I personally am not motivated enough to send an email! Â Maybe some other day, not to request replacements but just to be like "Hey not sure how long it normally takes but I waited xyz weeks and never got..."


 I would say that an email like this is a good idea because a company like this probably needs to know when their packages aren't arriving at the intended destinations.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would say that an email like this is a good idea because a company like this probably needs to know when their packages aren't arriving at the intended destinations.
Thanks!  I sent an email today even though per their facts:

Please allow up to 14 business days to receive your delivery. The delivery time frame may vary depending on your location. Please note that during holiday periods, your delivery may take longer.

I did I order the sample on 12/23/13 then Christmas eve, Christmas, a weekend and NYE and NY day happened so they may still show up.  I just mentioned I was not sure if I did not get my samples or if others had this as well.  I stated I just wanted to let them know!

If it shows up YAY, but if not no biggie.  I do wonder if the one I ordered 1/7/14 will show.  Guess I will see in about a week!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

I usually have no issues receiving my boxes on time, or slightly later than expected, but I still haven't received the strawberry face mask, which is odd. Hopefully it will come before the next round of samples. I really hope they have more to offer this time. I was all excited last week only to log on and find a boring ol' mask! lol I guess they all can't be "soap/perfume/nail files" kind of weeks, though!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 16, 2014)

Still waiting on that one nail files box as well but either it comes or it doesn't


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Am I an idiot? When I look for PINCHme on FB all it gives me is their app, not their FB page:/


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I an idiot? When I look for PINCHme on FB all it gives me is their app, not their FB page:/
https://www.facebook.com/PINCHme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.facebook.com/PINCHme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks! But it's the weirdest thing: When I click on the link or even try typing it into my browser, it just takes me to my news feed. The heck is up with that:/? I'm stumped, hehe.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks! But it's the weirdest thing: When I click on the link or even try typing it into my browser, it just takes me to my news feed. The heck is up with that:/? I'm stumped, hehe.
That is so strange! Funny thing is I had a similar issue at first and kept getting the app, but randomly the FB popped up. I'd keep trying!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is so strange! Funny thing is I had a similar issue at first and kept getting the app, but randomly the FB popped up. I'd keep trying!

So weird! But good to know. I'll keep trying


----------



## Imberis (Jan 21, 2014)

My first "box," which was just a coffee sample, never arrived. Today I managed to get all of the samples it showed me:

Maxwell House coffee mix, Suave lotion, and the facial mask. Hopefully they actually arrive!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

They just opened up some International Delight coffee mix samples and a Glacial Spa Clay Mask for me. Only 2 items allowed in this week's box.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 21, 2014)

I ordered the coffee cup about a week and a half ago, but this was going to be my first time trying on a sample day, so I was hoping to get something.  I logged on right at noon but the only sample offered was for Kotex tampons.  Tried again a few minutes later and now the site is down.  Boo!  Hope you ladies have better luck!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

I did manage to get my box checked out, but I logged on right before noon.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Soooo not impressed with the stuff it offered me. I didn't take any of it. Not sure that this is the right program for me.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Had four samples to choose from this time around... ending up getting: 

1X U BY KOTEXÂ® EXTRA* MAXI PADS   1X SUAVEÂ® SKIN SOLUTIONS SMOOTHING BODY LOTION   1X MONTAGNE JEUNESSE GLACIAL CLAY SPA

Still haven't received my first box yet though, lol.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo not impressed with the stuff it offered me. I didn't take any of it. Not sure that this is the right program for me.
It's hit and miss they usually offer products that would appeal to a wide variety of people. Like coffee and face masks. I've gotten a LOT of coffee from them, but I enjoy new things.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first "box," which was just a coffee sample, never arrived. Today I managed to get all of the samples it showed me:

Maxwell House coffee mix, Suave lotion, and the facial mask. Hopefully they actually arrive!
I ordered those 3 things too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am so excited to try everything.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's hit and miss they usually offer products that would appeal to a wide variety of people. Like coffee and face masks. I've gotten a LOT of coffee from them, but I enjoy new things.

It offered me the mask, coffee and hand cream but none of them are stuff I like, want or would buy myself. I'd rather not take something that I'm not going to use just to get something free It seems like they had way better products last time. Boo-urns!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 21, 2014)

Forgot about PinchMe again. I need to add a calendar reminder for this! XD


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 21, 2014)

I just tried again at 12:18 and it worked! Yay!  

The mask was out of stock by that point, but I was still able to get the Maxwell House Coffee, the Kotex tampons, and the Suave lotion.  If you get several error messages along the way, keep trying because it eventually worked for me.  Good luck!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

I actually got the clay mask in a BeautyBox5(?) and didn't run out and repurchase, but it left my skin feeling nice and smooth and not dried out like clay sometimes can do.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 21, 2014)

I was able to get the lotion and the coffee. I've actually received that instant coffee in a box before and it was quite good, so I wanted to try a different flavor.  Still haven't received my first box though.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 21, 2014)

Oops forgot until just now! Was able to snag the coffee&amp; lotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2014)

just the coffee, as I got the lotion last time... a bit disappointed that there was no mask - oh well!!


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 21, 2014)

I forgot again today.  I wasn't able to get anything.  Only the coffee and mask were showing on my page but both were out of stock.


----------



## meganbernadette (Jan 21, 2014)

Same, @chelsealady . OOS already for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh I forgot it was tuesday! Grrr I still didn't get my lotion or mask in the mail so all it offered me was coffee. It is out of stock. BUMMER! I am a hardcore coffee addict


----------



## roxgirl08 (Jan 21, 2014)

I was able to get the mask and coffee today. Those two were the only ones available. On another note, the PinchMe facebook is a scary place... not going there again. Haha!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm over Pinch Me. I've ordered 3 boxes and none of them came. That's ridiculous.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 21, 2014)

I completely forgot it was this Tuesday and now everything is out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Vaseline lotion and GF coffee for me. See if it comes!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm over Pinch Me. I've ordered 3 boxes and none of them came. That's ridiculous.
Right there with you. I still didn't get my last box. I got the K-cup as my 1st box and I reviewed it and they didn't even give me any points. So what's the point? I understand it's free so no big deal. I'm an art major, but I also focused on a business major and I am a marketing minor so I know that companies freak over reviews. They rely heavily on it and testing markets are very important so the concept of this is brilliant. However, you also need to actually provide the products you promised. It's no big deal to me, but to a marketer it is.


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 21, 2014)

When pinchme first launched the samples I was able to claim a box well after 12pm EST without issues but after that I ironically wasn't at work so I was able to claim all the others except for today. I work till 12:30 EST and I can't just drop work to go claim some samples, my employer wouldn't be thrilled that's for sure. I wish they would offer other opportunities for people to claim samples like maybe releasing the certain products at different times throughout the day. There are just way too many people registered and claiming samples that I feel like the same group of people are going to be the ones claiming each and every other week. But right now at this point I don't think I am going to even bother anymore unless I have the day off or something and can sit on my computer all day.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 21, 2014)

Only the mask and coffee were offered to me and the mask was OOS by the time I logged on. I can always use more coffee though so I ordered it. Hopefully it arrives - I got my first box but never got the 2nd one.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 21, 2014)

I FINALLY remembered to log in in time to get some samples.  I got the suave lotion and kotex sample.  I still haven't received the K-cup sample from a while back but I'm not going to stress.  When anything finally comes it will be a happy surprise lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

I think they're really backed up on boxes because I was getting them right on time up until the holidays. The last box of 2013 was a little late. Last box I ordered with the face mask in it hasn't arrived yet, and I'm a bit concerned this one won't either. I guess maybe they're really behind. I've heard people say they occasionally get multiple boxes all at once, so we'll see.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a box with the Katy Perry Killer Queen perfume? I'm still waiting for that one... Not stressing just hoping for a happy surprise in my mailbox someday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten a box with the Katy Perry Killer Queen perfume? I'm still waiting for that one... Not stressing just hoping for a happy surprise in my mailbox someday!





Yes, I got mine several weeks ago. But I think they ship closer to where I am so maybe that explains it?


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've received two boxes so far (I skipped the samples two weeks ago because they didn't interest me). I don't think their feedback system is like BBs where you get compensated for reviews, though it might affect which samples you get in the future, who knows? For me, I'm happy to be getting some fun stuff in the mail gratis and don't mind filling out their surveys, but I'm definitely not sweating it if I miss a sample offering, if a box arrives late, etc. Not worth getting your blood pressure up over free samples.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2014)

I still haven't gotten my box from 2 weeks ago!!   I hope it comes this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia (Jan 21, 2014)

I received my 1st box, but I haven't received my boxes from Dec 17 or Jan 7.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 21, 2014)

I was able to order the coffee this morning, the mask was out of stock. I received my first two boxes already. I have two samples from Dec. 24 still pending.

Forgive me if it was mentioned earlier in this thread, but how do you redeem the points?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 21, 2014)

I set an alarm on my iPhone about 30 minutes before and just refreshed the screen until it came up. I was able to get the mask, the lotion and coffee. This is my 3rd box I've ordered and I haven't received any. Not stressing at all because I know they'll turn up eventually.

Someone on their FB page said that Pinchme was on a TV show a few weeks ago. That's probably why everything is selling out so quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2014)

Bahhh, missed everything today!

Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2014)

It was weird I got an email today around 9:17am (which is 12:17 EST) with samples available.  I logged in and was able to get the lotion and the Maxwell house coffee.

I never got the box I ordered on 12/23/13 with the Gevalia k cup.

I still have not got the box I ordered on 1/7/14 with the Suave lotion and Maxwell house.  As of Thursday it will be 14 days so I assume it is not coming either.

I am sorry for those who do not get their items either, but glad I am not the only one!  Congrats to those who do get the samples!


----------



## amorgb (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was weird I got an email today around 9:17am (which is 12:17 EST) with samples available.  I logged in and was able to get the lotion and the Maxwell house coffee.

I never got the box I ordered on 12/23/13 with the Gevalia k cup.

I still have not got the box I ordered on 1/7/14 with the Suave lotion and Maxwell house.  As of Thursday it will be 14 days so I assume it is not coming either.

I am sorry for those who do not get their items either, but glad I am not the only one!  Congrats to those who do get the samples!

I've had a similar experience to you with ordering boxes and getting the email, except I was ready at noon today so I was able to get the mask too.  Like others I'm not really upset because they are just free products, but I reallyyy hope we can get at least one of the boxes!  I keep anxiously checking my mail every day.  One thing I'm thankful for is that you don't have to review the items they've already "sent" you before ordering another box, so we're not really missing out on anything new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've had a similar experience to you with ordering boxes and getting the email, except I was ready at noon today so I was able to get the mask too.  Like others I'm not really upset because they are just free products, but I reallyyy hope we can get at least one of the boxes!  I keep anxiously checking my mail every day.  One thing I'm thankful for is that you don't have to review the items they've already "sent" you before ordering another box, so we're not really missing out on anything new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I like your positive outlook!  Here's sending positive thoughts into the universe that we get some samples!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2014)

ahhh of course i missed the samples again today. my new schedule for school this semester is just weird and busy on tuesdays so idk if i'll really be that active on pinchme this semester :


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ahhh of course i missed the samples again today. my new schedule for school this semester is just weird and busy on tuesdays so idk if i'll really be that active on pinchme this semester :

Yeah, I am always at work on Tuesday, and I'm not sure it's really worth the effort for me to try to remember to attempt to do it on my phone!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 22, 2014)

Well if you throw your complaints out into the universe sometimes it likes to throw it back in your face and prove you wrong. i finally got my Lotion and mask from a few weeks ago. For free the lotion is definitely a nice size bottle. I'll throw it in my purse for my tattoos.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well if you throw your complaints out into the universe sometimes it likes to throw it back in your face and prove you wrong. i finally got my Lotion and mask from a few weeks ago. For free the lotion is definitely a nice size bottle. I'll throw it in my purse for my tattoos.

Agreed, I was totally shocked that it wasn't just a foil packet or two of the lotion! Do your tattoos get dry even though they're healed? I've never had any problems with the one on my shoulder but I'm getting a much larger one in a few weeks so I'm a little curious.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed, I was totally shocked that it wasn't just a foil packet or two of the lotion! Do your tattoos get dry even though they're healed? I've never had any problems with the one on my shoulder but I'm getting a much larger one in a few weeks so I'm a little curious.
I'm going to try and find the best way to explain mine without sounding completely like a giddy goat. Well, It depends on the tattoo. I have 9 on my arm, 4 of which are fairly large and those are the ones that seem to have more problems. They don't get dry in a sense. They look like they get dull, so lotion really helps keeping them looking bright and as healthy looking I guess. It's kind of hard to explain. But it does help them to look their best. IDK how you take care of yours but I treat my tattoos like I do my face. I moisturize every morning and night and SPF is my best friend!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to try and find the best way to explain mine without sounding completely like a giddy goat. Well, It depends on the tattoo. I have 9 on my arm, 4 of which are fairly large and those are the ones that seem to have more problems. They don't get dry in a sense. They look like they get dull, so lotion really helps keeping them looking bright and as healthy looking I guess. It's kind of hard to explain. But it does help them to look their best. IDK how you take care of yours but I treat my tattoos like I do my face. I moisturize every morning and night and SPF is my best friend!

ooh, that makes sense! I actually just leave mine alone unless I'm out at the beach, then I put sunscreen on it (and the rest of me of course). I've never noticed it looking dull but since it's on my shoulder I don't really see it very often. I'll probably have to baby my upcoming one a little bit more since it'll be much bigger - my tattoo artist talked me into going double the size I originally wanted because he would be able to get all the details I want into it, and so it'd look more in scale with the one I already have. I'm still a little nervous over it because I'm a pretty small girl and don't want a huge back piece. He's still drawing it up. I'll probably feel much better once I actually see it haha.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to try and find the best way to explain mine without sounding completely like a giddy goat. Well, It depends on the tattoo. I have 9 on my arm, 4 of which are fairly large and those are the ones that seem to have more problems. They don't get dry in a sense. They look like they get dull, so lotion really helps keeping them looking bright and as healthy looking I guess. It's kind of hard to explain. But it does help them to look their best. IDK how you take care of yours but I treat my tattoos like I do my face. I moisturize every morning and night and SPF is my best friend!
Yeah, much easier to tell when you have dry skin when it's different bright colors.  That's exactly why I ordered the lotion sample as well.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

I finally got the package from Tuesday the 7th that had the face mask in it. Seems like they're running behind but so far I've received all my boxes even if they're late.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got the package from Tuesday the 7th that had the face mask in it. Seems like they're running behind but so far I've received all my boxes even if they're late.
Hmmm hopefully I'll be getting mine soon (from the same day), since you and I live near each other!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

I really wanted to try this but it asked for a US cell phone when I was about to check out and since I am in Germany I don't have it.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really wanted to try this but it asked for a US cell phone when I was about to check out and since I am in Germany I don't have it.
I don't like giving my cell phone # out either.  I gave a fake number and it emailed me the code I needed anyway... haha, give it a try.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really wanted to try this but it asked for a US cell phone when I was about to check out and since I am in Germany I don't have it.
I don't like giving my cell phone # out either.  I gave a fake number and it emailed me the code I needed anyway... haha, give it a try.

They didn't give me the option to email just text.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They didn't give me the option to email just text.
Right, what I'm saying is that I gave them a bogus phone number and they sent the phone code via email (which makes no sense).  They have your email because you used it to create an account.

I did this approximately 2 weeks ago, so they may have changed it.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 24, 2014)

I got my first box finally! It only has the lotion in it which is strange because it should of also included the chocolate and coffee. But I'm glad I got something. I'm all set with lotion forever between this and all my subs. It was a good size.


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 24, 2014)

> They didn't give me the option to email just text.


You can get a us # via Google voice or the text me app.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 24, 2014)

I got the chocolate bar today. It looks like about two weeks shipping.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

took 3 weeks to get my lotion!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 24, 2014)

Just signed up.  Only the Gevalia K-cup available.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 24, 2014)

My samples finally arrived! They went to my parents' house so I haven't gotten them yet but all three came at the same time. The oldest box I ordered on December 17, so it took like 5 weeks...


----------



## lovepink (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My samples finally arrived! They went to my parents' house so I haven't gotten them yet but all three came at the same time. The oldest box I ordered on December 17, so it took like 5 weeks...
Oh wow, I am in California so maybe there is hope for me yet!  Glad you finally got them!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow, I am in California so maybe there is hope for me yet!  Glad you finally got them!
I am too! I had given up hope but it seems like they shipped them all together for some reason, because one of them was the mask, which I ordered 3 weeks after my first box!

I hope yours come soon.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am too! I had given up hope but it seems like they shipped them all together for some reason, because one of them was the mask, which I ordered 3 weeks after my first box!

I hope yours come soon. 




I'm excited because this means I may someday get a box from them!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2014)

> I'm excited because this means I may someday get a box from them! Â


 Now the race is on to see if they get to Northern or Southern CA first! Hope yours show up soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My samples finally arrived! They went to my parents' house so I haven't gotten them yet but all three came at the same time. The oldest box I ordered on December 17, so it took like 5 weeks...

I had totally given up on my box from Dec 17th!  I even emailed them to let them know!  (They can't replace the samples, but they do ask that you email their customer care team if it takes more than 2-3 weeks).  Maybe I can still hope for the Katy Perry perfume and Marchesa files.  If anyone got these samples, can you post a pic?  I'd love to see what they look like.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had totally given up on my box from Dec 17th!  I even emailed them to let them know!  (They can't replace the samples, but they do ask that you email their customer care team if it takes more than 2-3 weeks).  Maybe I can still hope for the Katy Perry perfume and Marchesa files.  If anyone got these samples, can you post a pic?  I'd love to see what they look like.
I got them, but a few weeks ago. I had them delivered to my parents house because I figured I'd still be there for my break when I got them, but nope, they arrived like a week after I left. So I told my mom to keep them bahaha.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2014)

Woo hoo!  Finally got the Gevalia K Cup I ordered on 12/23/13.  Too bad I had until 2/22/14 to review and get points (not really sure what the points do) but I marked I never got the sample!  Guess I will just have to learn to be more patient and wait.


----------



## azurekitty (Jan 25, 2014)

I received the Revlon by Marchesa nail files that i ordered in December today. They are quite nice.


----------



## dianaMarie (Jan 25, 2014)

Finally got the mask today. Can't wait to try it tonight.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 25, 2014)

I got the K-cup sample today!  It took about three weeks but now I know not to worry when it takes a while.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 25, 2014)

Ugh... so I had three boxes. One contained the mask, one contained the kotex sample and a K-cup, and the other contained the bar of soap, the files, and... diaper cream?!? I was supposed to be getting Suave lotion (two different types in fact) and received diaper cream. My sister has a baby so I gave it to her, but I wanted the lotion for my purse.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Ugh... so I had three boxes. One contained the mask, one contained the kotex sample and a K-cup, and the other contained the bar of soap, the files, and... diaper cream?!? I was supposed to be getting Suave lotion (two different types in fact) and received diaper cream. My sister has a baby so I gave it to her, but I wanted the lotion for my purse. 

Something similar happened to me - my 2nd box was supposed to have the kotex sample and the Suave, but ended up with the kotex and chili chocolate. I don't really mind since I got the first lotion sample I requested, but chocolate is a way better substitution than diaper cream lol.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Something similar happened to me - my 2nd box was supposed to have the kotex sample and the Suave, but ended up with the kotex and chili chocolate. I don't really mind since I got the first lotion sample I requested, but chocolate is a way better substitution than diaper cream lol.
I love that you ended up with kotex and chocolate.  Every feminine product sample should come with chocolate.  I would actually love to see those two things packaged together.  It would save me some time shopping. LOL.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Something similar happened to me - my 2nd box was supposed to have the kotex sample and the Suave, but ended up with the kotex and chili chocolate. I don't really mind since I got the first lotion sample I requested, but chocolate is a way better substitution than diaper cream lol.
I love that you ended up with kotex and chocolate.  Every feminine product sample should come with chocolate.  I would actually love to see those two things packaged together.  It would save me some time shopping. LOL.  

Mine came like that, too. I showed my husband and said, "Well, I don't remember ordering the chocolate, but chocolate and tampons are a great combo." (Although I gave the chocolate to him, since I can't handle spice.)


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jan 28, 2014)

What time (central) does it open up today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

it is every other week...so they won't be doing samples today.  They start at noon EST, but it is every other week, unless they note it on facebook


----------



## JC327 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They didn't give me the option to email just text.
Right, what I'm saying is that I gave them a bogus phone number and they sent the phone code via email (which makes no sense).  They have your email because you used it to create an account.

I did this approximately 2 weeks ago, so they may have changed it.

 Thanks, I tried but they didn't send me anything by email. I'm going to try again and see what happens.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa3243* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They didn't give me the option to email just text.
You can get a us # via Google voice or the text me app. I had no idea, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that you ended up with kotex and chocolate.  Every feminine product sample should come with chocolate.  I would actually love to see those two things packaged together.  It would save me some time shopping. LOL.  
LOL I didn't even think of it that way! I'm not really big on sweets, I usually crave super greasy and salty foods. I pretty much live on pizza and french fries during that time haha.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2014)

I got my second Pinch me box!  This one has the chili dark choclate bar and the Suave lotion.  So apparently I will get them, just not in their stated time frames, which is ok by me!


----------



## feemia (Jan 28, 2014)

I got my third box yesterday.  I think that means that my second box is never going to come.  My reviews for that one are due Thursday, so I've already reported them as not received.


----------



## Imberis (Jan 30, 2014)

I got my first box today... that I ordered more than a month ago. And, go figure, just this morning I reported that it had never arrived! Hopefully the second box will be more timely, since the holidays are over. I guess I can still fill out the survey information about it, at least.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2014)

I tried out the gevalia K-cup last night.  It was interesting that it made foam on its own.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried out the gevalia K-cup last night.  It was interesting that it made foam on its own.  
Yeah, I thought it was pretty good! Not exactly coffee, but a tasty beverage in the coffee family.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine came like that, too. I showed my husband and said, "Well, I don't remember ordering the chocolate, but chocolate and tampons are a great combo." (Although I gave the chocolate to him, since I can't handle spice.)

There's a subscription box that will send you your choice of feminine hygiene products, Midol, chocolate, and kleenex, mailed according to your cycle: getjuniper.com


----------



## lissa3243 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Yeah, I thought it was pretty good! Not exactlyÂ coffee, but a tasty beverage in the coffee family.


 Yeah more like hot chocolate


----------



## LadyK (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't have a keurig so I made it in my espresso machine on the americano setting.  Pretty good.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

I never saw the point to Keurigs considering how expensive they are, until I jumped on Craigslist and saw one for $20 including 2 boxes of k-cups and a carousel to hold them all. I couldn't pass it up and since then I've been addicted. I love how fresh coffee tastes from the Keurig/how fast it is! I like the Gevalia coffee with the foam, although I find it to be a little too weak if you make it in a cup that is larger than 6oz (most of my coffee mugs are HUGE lol)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

MY MISSING BOXES HAVE ARRIVED!

And yes, I am just sitting here cuddling with the Marchesa files.  They are ADORABLE.  Can't wait to try Killer Queen, and it's possible I may be able to put a Suave Lotion in everyone's stocking for Christmas (including extended family.  I swear, Suave has been making it rain lately with the free lotions)

I'm so happy I got this.  The Dec 17 (ordering) to Feb 2 (delivery) time stretch is a bit ridiculous, but can't complain about free stuff!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> MY MISSING BOXES HAVE ARRIVED! And yes, I am just sitting here cuddling with the Marchesa files. Â They are ADORABLE. Â Can't wait to try Killer Queen, and it's possible I may be able to put a Suave Lotion in everyone's stocking for Christmas (including extended family. Â I swear, Suave has been making it rain lately with the free lotions) I'm so happy I got this. Â The Dec 17 (ordering) to Feb 2 (delivery) time stretch is a bit ridiculous, but can't complain about free stuff!


 And I think waiting 21/2 weeks was to much! Glad you finally got you product! : ) I have three items coming and I hope they get here soon. It's funny they sent me reminders to review the products, but I haven't received them yet! LOL one of these days. . . . .


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> I never saw the point to Keurigs considering how expensive they are, until I jumped on Craigslist and saw one for $20 including 2 boxes of k-cups and a carousel to hold them all. I couldn't pass it up and since then I've been addicted. I love how fresh coffee tastes from the Keurig/how fast it is! I like the Gevalia coffee with the foam, although I find it to be a little too weak if you make it in a cup that is larger than 6oz (most of my coffee mugs are HUGE lol)


 Miss Jexie! I use to have a Keurig and loved it. There was one thing wrong with it though. Every year about the same time it would stop working. I'd call up Keurig and tell them about it and they would send me a new one. This went on for about five years! No I'm not kidding. Finally about 3 years ago I gave up and got tired of calling them. (Even though they were nice and replaced the machine) I just got tired of calling and such. So we ended up buying a an Nespresso and I love it too! I only have one cup of coffee in the morning and the machines (both Keruig and N espresso) are great for this. I don't feel like I'm wasting coffee. Yes, that single cup is more expensive, but I love the flavor and I am not wasting coffee by making a whole pot. I've never been great at making a partial pot. So I am glad you love yours!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 3, 2014)

Its a miracle!  I got my first box, which I ordered just under a month ago.  Ladies, if you haven't received your boxes yet, there is hope!!


----------



## feemia (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MY MISSING BOXES HAVE ARRIVED!

And yes, I am just sitting here cuddling with the Marchesa files.  They are ADORABLE.  Can't wait to try Killer Queen, and it's possible I may be able to put a Suave Lotion in everyone's stocking for Christmas (including extended family.  I swear, Suave has been making it rain lately with the free lotions)

I'm so happy I got this.  The Dec 17 (ordering) to Feb 2 (delivery) time stretch is a bit ridiculous, but can't complain about free stuff!


So my Dec 17 order might still arrive. I gave up on it about a week ago.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
So my Dec 17 order might still arrive. I gave up on it about a week ago. 
@feemia I gave up a bit after New Years'!  But there is hope!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you guys missed out on the Maxwell House International Cafe sample (or want another):

http://www.maxwellhouseinternational.com/


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 3, 2014)

My first box finally came today as well!  There is hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you guys missed out on the Maxwell House International Cafe sample (or want another):

http://www.maxwellhouseinternational.com/
Thank you, panicked!  Got one!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 4, 2014)

I was *just* about to say it's been over a month since I first hopped on the Pinchme train and I have yet to get my box, but that seems pretty standard. Good to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to try out the Gevalia in my Keurig. I purchased another type of vanilla latte K-Cup from Target and HATED it. I'm hoping the caramel macchiato is better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Feb 4, 2014)

Samples are up. I just got the Suave Skin Solutions Advance Therapy and the MJ Green Tea Peel Off Mask.


----------



## dianaMarie (Feb 4, 2014)

There are no samples up for me. I didn't even get to claim any from a couple weeks ago =/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 4, 2014)

I got the mask too!  Looking forward to trying it in late June, when my box will probably be delivered (I kid, I kid, but seriously... they need to get their shipping figured out!)


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 4, 2014)

The mask is out of stock now, but I selected the Suave Skin Solutions lotion.  I almost didn't check because they announced on FB yesterday that there was a problem with the samples and that there would be very few offered today.


----------



## amorgb (Feb 4, 2014)

I was so sad when I checked (right at 12 might I add) and there were no samples available for me.  Maybe its due to the two others I'm still waiting on...


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2014)

Just checked and no samples for me!  I do still have a box coming I ordered on 1/21 so I guess there is that!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 4, 2014)

Signed up to only be offered a K Cup and I dont have a K Cup brewer, no thanks, Think Ill pass.


----------



## feemia (Feb 4, 2014)

I received an email from them yesterday stating that most of the samples wouldn't be available until Feb 18.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Feb 4, 2014)

There were no samples up for me. It says not until the 18th. I'm cool with that though. I do the surveys yet never get any points. I wonder if that is the reason.


----------



## MSANGELMB (Feb 4, 2014)

Me too...That's what I got as well!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

No samples up for me either, but that's okay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll just patiently wait for my first three boxes, hehe. Can't complain about free stuff!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 4, 2014)

My samples I got last week Suave lotion and chili chocolate bar


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea according to their facebook they were having some logistical issues, so most of their samples would be available on the 18th. I didn't get offered anything either today but no worries. They haven't had too much to offer sample-wise lately, so I'm hoping getting an extra 2 weeks in will let them build up some more samples!


----------



## valeried44 (Feb 4, 2014)

I finally remembered to hop on and got the mask.  I'm always up for a new mask to try for a self-pampering afternoon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2014)

I got...a Kotex pad. Well, it's something, I guess...hahah.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got...a Kotex pad. Well, it's something, I guess...hahah.
AHAHAHA I got the coffee sample in the mail today and it was the most awkwardly depressing box ever. I KEEP suggesting to them that they hold off on offering samples until they have enough to at least offer 3 per person because it's such a waste of shipping costs to send a box with a kotex pad in it or a single packet of coffee lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got...a Kotex pad. Well, it's something, I guess...hahah.
AHAHAHA I got the coffee sample in the mail today and it was the most awkwardly depressing box ever. I KEEP suggesting to them that they hold off on offering samples until they have enough to at least offer 3 per person because it's such a waste of shipping costs to send a box with a kotex pad in it or a single packet of coffee lol

Right? Such a waste! And such a disappointment when you see a box in the mail..."OH yay, something's here...Oh. My maxi pad. Goodie."


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right? Such a waste! And such a disappointment when you see a box in the mail..."OH yay, something's here...Oh. My maxi pad. Goodie."
I mean I thought my coffee was a disappointment, but the maxi pad is on a whole different level of "womp womp womppp"


----------



## Kelli (Feb 4, 2014)

I ordered samples on the 21st and haven't even gotten them yet, but have gotten  emails reminding me to review the products. You'd think they'd wait to start sending those till it's closer to the deadline (for these it's march 6th I think). I haven't gotten them, therefore, I can't review them. Stop bugging me about it LOL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered samples on the 21st and haven't even gotten them yet, but have gotten  emails reminding me to review the products. You'd think they'd wait to start sending those till it's closer to the deadline (for these it's march 6th I think). I haven't gotten them, therefore, I can't review them. Stop bugging me about it LOL
Its always like that, they're shipping is really really slow. They tell people to wait to do the reviews but I just always go ahead and do them for my own sanity.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its always like that, they're shipping is really really slow. They tell people to wait to do the reviews but I just always go ahead and do them for my own sanity.
Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I at first wasn't sure if maybe I had gotten something from them before and didn't realize it and then checked the site and saw that it was all for stuff I ordered not that long ago.  It is my first shipment and I wasn't sure if somehow I had missed something.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree about the waste of sending out one little item like a coffee.  I was able to get the K-cup of coffee yesterday as that was the only one available to me.   No mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I've already gotten the lotions.   I hope they have a lot more samples on the 18th so that people can actually get 3!!  I haven't gotten 3 since my first box.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 6, 2014)

I received my Maxwell House sample and clay mask in the mail today. I got the French Vanilla version, and dumped it into a K-cup of Swiss Miss, and it was definitely an improvement over the hot chocolate alone. It also creates kind of a foamy layer on the top, but not quite to the extent as the Gevalia sample. It contains a bit of caffeine and sugar, so it was a nice pick-me-up. My Glacial Mask was frozen solid as a rock (appropriate), so I haven't used it yet, but I've received the same product in a previous BeautyBox5 and was pretty happy with it. I had expected the clay to dry out my skin terribly, but it actually left my skin feeling soft and moisturized. It's a little messy to get out of the package, unfold, and apply, so it's a good idea to have a wet wipe ready to get any extra clay off your hands.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 6, 2014)

I received both my first box containing the Gevalia coffee sample and my second box containing the Suave lotion, kotex tampons, and Maxwell House coffee sample today!  I ordered them on January 10th and January 21st respectively, so hopefully they are getting back on schedule after the shipping delays.  Its too bad they didn't send the samples together though.  Such a waste of packaging and shipping costs!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

The very first box I ordered just arrived today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the chili chocolate and the suave lotion. Hopefully the other two boxes will soon follow!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The very first box I ordered just arrived today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the chili chocolate and the suave lotion. Hopefully the other two boxes will soon follow!
How is the chili chocolate? I've been curious!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How is the chili chocolate? I've been curious!
The first bite is overwhelmingly of the dark chocolate, then the heat slowly builds, and you're left with a bit of that lingering heat as well as a taste of spice - kind of like Mexican hot chocolate, but not as tasty.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my first box--it only took a couple of weeks! Hopefully shipping has started to speed up again for good.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bschlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my first box--it only took a couple of weeks! Hopefully shipping has started to speed up again for good.
And now I just got my second a couple days later!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 9, 2014)

Got my first box that I ordered at the end of December. It had a "happy holidays!" Card inside, haha! Any tips for making the caramel macchiato? Excited to try!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my first box that I ordered at the end of December. It had a "happy holidays!" Card inside, haha!

Any tips for making the caramel macchiato? Excited to try!
Best tip I can give on those is to use a small mug (6oz or so) I have larger mugs and I found those gevalia k cups to be really weak-tasting if I used too much water. Otherwise they're tasty!


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 9, 2014)

I received Maxwell House flavored coffee packet.


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I got both my ordered boxes this week.  one had the gevalia k cup sample. i tried that today it was OK. I'm not sure i would spend the extra to get these.  i had to add my normal caramel creamer to it to get a good flavor.   my other box had the suave lotion and the Maxwell house coffee sample. can't wait to try those.  I'm hoping for good samples the next time they open them up.  I had nothing available for me this last time.  all and all I'm liking pinch me i can't complain about free samples.


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got both my ordered boxes this week.  one had the gevalia k cup sample. i tried that today it was OK. I'm not sure i would spend the extra to get these.  i had to add my normal caramel creamer to it to get a good flavor.   my other box had the suave lotion and the Maxwell house coffee sample. can't wait to try those.  I'm hoping for good samples the next time they open them up.  I had nothing available for me this last time.  all and all I'm liking pinch me i can't complain about free samples. 

For the Maxwell House sample, I recommend using less liquid than they say to use, otherwise it's too watery.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm sitting here with a banana and my Gevalia caramel macchiato, enjoying my breakfast. I'm actually REALLY surprised I like the Gevalia this much. When I poured the powder packet into the cup it filled it about half way...that seems like a lot of powder! 

I used to be a barista and am used to using syrups and powders, but it just looked like a crazy amount to me. Tastes fine though and saves me a trip to Starbucks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Feb 10, 2014)

Today I got my Suave Lotion and Maxwell House ordered on 1/21 . The lotion is frozen, so I am waiting a bit to try that out, but am going to try the Maxwell House soon (I've had it before and it never seems very coffee-ish, much more hot cocoa-y, which is fine with me since I'm not huge on coffee -though I do drink a bit now and then).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 11, 2014)

I got the Maxwell coffee a few days ago and I dumped it into about 3 cups of coffee (my major coffee habit means I have a supersized coffee mug lol). The crackly noise kind of caught me off guard but it wasn't bad. I'm glad it wasn't as sweet as I expected it to be because I don't really like sweet stuff.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 11, 2014)

I got my Maxwell house and Suave sample sometime last week that I ordered on 1/21.  This was the fastest I got a package from them!  So like many said above maybe they are getting caught up!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just joined this and right away signed up for a sample of the Gevalia stuff. Excited!


----------



## amorgb (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay!!  Finally got my second box- Wild Ophelia chocolate and Suave lotion.  Loving this!  Now to wait on my third one that is about a month behind...


----------



## amorgb (Feb 15, 2014)

And I'm finally caught up!  I was really surprised when my next box came only a day after the other one.  Double the Valentine's gifts!  Haha oh and these lotions... love them!!


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 18, 2014)

New Samples Today!!!!

Really hope I get something!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Samples Today!!!!

Really hope I get something!

Ooh thanks for the reminder! I'm usually in class when samples go up but I'm home sick today so hopefully I can snag something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 18, 2014)

> New Samples Today!!!! Really hope I get something!


 When do the new samples usually show up? Mine is still just showing the Gevalia that I already got.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

Yay for this thread!  I would never have remembered.  Less than 10 minutes to new samples.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Feb 18, 2014)

Websites down :'(


----------



## TracyT (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with the page loading?


----------



## catipa (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, but it did go thru after a few minutes, keep trying.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

It loaded okay for me.  I got the clear shampoo and the reviver deoderant for clothes wipes.


----------



## lovepink (Feb 18, 2014)

I had issues too. When i logged in there was a reviver wipe (like BB sent out) and them when I went to add to my box it was gone.


----------



## TracyT (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep after about the 10th refresh, I logged in. The only sample available for me was the Reviver Clothing Swipes. Only one for me this time.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 18, 2014)

Took a few refreshes, but I got the Clear shampoo and Reviver wipes.


----------



## bschlee (Feb 18, 2014)

None for me, by the time the page loaded for me the reviver wipes were gone and it won't let me add the shampoo.


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Feb 18, 2014)

I got a shampoo sample and dry deodorant for clothes? I've never heard of it but I'll give it a try.


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm in loading hell, lol.  Hopefully it will finish loading sooooon, and before everything is completely gone!  I wonder if they will restock throughout the day ...


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 18, 2014)

I managed to get the shampoo/conditioner, but the Reviver was gone by the time the page loaded for me.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2014)

got the south beach bar.  I swear, they NEED to upgrade their site. 

I was supposed to have 6 different samples to choose from, but I only got one cause it was all gone.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

I got the clothes deodorant swipe (already have one of these from Birchbox) and the Clear shampoo.  I wonder if the shampoo will be a packet.


----------



## JHP07 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I managed to get the shampoo/conditioner, but the Reviver was gone by the time the page loaded for me.
Same samples/situation for me.


----------



## abreeskye (Feb 18, 2014)

I got the South Beach bar.  The reviver showed up, but was out of stock :/


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got the south beach bar.  I swear, they NEED to upgrade their site. 

I was supposed to have 6 different samples to choose from, but I only got one cause it was all gone.
I don't think everyone is supposed to be offered all 6, I think it depends on how you filled out the survey and what stores you have near you, etc.  If any of the samples you were going to be offered are out of stock it will show the image and say "out of stock" on your main page.

(For example, 1 of the 6 products mentioned in the email is the Men's shampoo.  I think only men were offered that one, and women were offered the lady version)


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 18, 2014)

I got the shampoo/conditioner... Not offered the south beach bar... and the reviver was out of stock.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 18, 2014)

Well that was uneventful. It was up for a total of 10 minutes before basically everything was gone!!

I snagged the shampoo but not sure if I'll end up using it. I had those damn Gelvalia packets available too, but passed. The revive was on my screen but sold out. I wonder if the shampoo/conditioner will be full sized.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think everyone is supposed to be offered all 6, I think it depends on how you filled out the survey and what stores you have near you, etc.  If any of the samples you were going to be offered are out of stock it will show the image and say "out of stock" on your main page.

(For example, 1 of the 6 products mentioned in the email is the Men's shampoo.  I think only men were offered that one, and women were offered the lady version)
I had 3 samples shown - only one was in stock.

I've only gotten access to 3 in stock samples the very first week I did this.  I've been doing this now for a few months, so I understand how it all works.   Pinchme has grown out of its original model.  They do not have the servers or the samples to handle all of their users.

yes, it is free, I know that.  It is one thing to see the out of stock message, it is another when it takes 10 minutes to load the web page.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I was supposed to have 6 different samples to choose from, but I only got one cause it was all gone.

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had 3 samples shown - only one was in stock.

I've only gotten access to 3 in stock samples the very first week I did this.  I've been doing this now for a few months, so I understand how it all works.   Pinchme has grown out of its original model.  They do not have the servers or the samples to handle all of their users.

yes, it is free, I know that.  It is one thing to see the out of stock message, it is another when it takes 10 minutes to load the web page.

I agree they're having growing pains! I was only responding to your statement that not all 6 of your samples were showing. My experience is that their emails can be misleading and poorly timed.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 18, 2014)

I always forget to check for samples but I ended up getting the Suave lotion and Clear shampoo,


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 18, 2014)

I was able to get the Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Shampoo. The Reviver Freshening Swipe is also on my page but it said sold out. I had an obligation and couldn't log in until 12:07. Crazy that some of y'all had 3-6 samples showing up, I only had two.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 18, 2014)

> I don't think everyone is supposed to beÂ offered all 6, I think it depends on how you filled out the survey and what stores you have near you, etc. Â If any of the samples you were going to be offered areÂ out of stock it will show the image and say "out of stock" on your main page. (For example, 1 of the 6 products mentioned in the email is the Men's shampoo. Â I think only men were offered that one, and women were offered the lady version)


 Wait, they actually send you surveys? I never get surveys! But I still get my boxes. Would love it if I got surveys though. At least the samples will appeal to me more.


----------



## Jeaniney (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxgirl08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait, they actually send you surveys? I never get surveys! But I still get my boxes. Would love it if I got surveys though. At least the samples will appeal to me more.

Sorry, I guess I didn't mean survey I meant "profile" -- what you complete at the beginning and say where you shop, what your dietary restrictions are, etc.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 18, 2014)

Nooooo the deodorant swipes were gone for me too XD so I only got the clear shampoo this time around.


----------



## mckondik (Feb 18, 2014)

I got the suave lotion and the south beach bar after not being able to log in for ages!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yay! I had 3 products showing and got 2. The deodorant wipe was gone, but I got the lotion and shampoo.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 18, 2014)

I only had 2 options when I logged it, the Gevalia K-Cup and the Clear Shampoo and Conditioner. I grabbed both.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 18, 2014)

> I always forget to check for samples but I ended up getting the Suave lotion and Clear shampoo,


 I had the same options and grabbed them both. Then I went to research the shampoo to see if it was sulfate free etc and the Amazon reviews are terrible. People complaining that it made their hair fall out. I searched around some more, in case amazon got a bad batch, and people at target.com complaining of rashes and red sores then I go to total beauty.com and they have it as a best product of 2013. Ok I'm confused but all I know is it's not worth the risk for me. Just wanted everyone to have a heads up.


----------



## cobainrls (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had the same options and grabbed them both. Then I went to research the shampoo to see if it was sulfate free etc and the Amazon reviews are terrible. People complaining that it made their hair fall out. I searched around some more, in case amazon got a bad batch, and people at target.com complaining of rashes and red sores then I go to total beauty.com and they have it as a best product of 2013. Ok I'm confused but all I know is it's not worth the risk for me. Just wanted everyone to have a heads up.
I used it for a month straight and my hair was fine. It isn't my favorite shampoo I have ever used but, it was okay.


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 18, 2014)

I had 4 samples showing but only 1 was in stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forgot it was Tuesday. Ended up with the lotion.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2014)

Alas, no samples for me today!  Totally forgot about it.  Sometimes they restock in between their launch times, so I'll keep checking back.  Sounds like you ladies got some great stuff!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 18, 2014)

My second box (suave lotion with shea butter, kotex, and facial mask) just came in today, so now they're almost all caught up with my samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Feb 18, 2014)

I logged in around 12:10ish CST and had three samples show up. I ended up ordering the suave lotion and the shampoo/conditioner sample. Can you do more than two?

This is only my second time ordering via PINCHme and I'm still not even sure how it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just log in when they email me and click whatever I see. I have literally no idea how their restocking process works or how they determine what samples I am offered or even what I am supposed to do when I get said samples (I am assuming I review them?). LOL.


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 18, 2014)

Crap! I forgot to log on this afternoon and everything is showing as out of stock! Bummer


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I logged in around 12:10ish CST and had three samples show up. I ended up ordering the suave lotion and the shampoo/conditioner sample. Can you do more than two?

This is only my second time ordering via PINCHme and I'm still not even sure how it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just log in when they email me and click whatever I see. I have literally no idea how their restocking process works or how they determine what samples I am offered or even what I am supposed to do when I get said samples (I am assuming I review them?). LOL. 
You should be able to get up to three samples per box.


----------



## TracyT (Feb 18, 2014)

> > Â  I logged in around 12:10ish CST and had three samples show up. I ended up orderingÂ the suave lotion and the shampoo/conditioner sample. Can you do more than two? This is only my second time ordering viaÂ PINCHme and I'm still not even sure how it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just log in when they email me and click whatever I see. I have literally no idea how their restocking process works or how they determine what samples I am offered or evenÂ what I am supposed to do when I get said samples (I am assuming I review them?). LOL.Â
> 
> 
> You should be able to get up to three samples per box.Â


 True each box maxes out at 3 samples. Unfortunately you might not get 3+ to choose from. Today I only got one option. I was curious about those reviver wipes when they popped up in BB, now they're slowly making their way via PinchMe.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2014)

I missed out on today's (I'm always at work on Tuesdays!) but I got my kotex maxipads in the mail today, so...score? haha.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had the same options and grabbed them both. Then I went to research the shampoo to see if it was sulfate free etc and the Amazon reviews are terrible. People complaining that it made their hair fall out. I searched around some more, in case amazon got a bad batch, and people at target.com complaining of rashes and red sores then I go to total beauty.com and they have it as a best product of 2013. Ok I'm confused but all I know is it's not worth the risk for me. Just wanted everyone to have a heads up.
Wow that is crazy!! I might try it and hope it doesn't make my hair fall out thanks for the heads up


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

I read those reviews too. Honestly I've used it here and there since it came out a couple of years ago and I have never had an issue. It's not that great overall, but definitely isn't harsh that way. The men's shampoo/conditioner is the only stuff my fiance uses because he's convinced it makes his hair feel thicker, and he's never had any issues. Maybe it's just not good for people with really sensitive scalps? IDK!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 18, 2014)

I've used the clear shampoo and not had any problems with it.


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 18, 2014)

> Wow that is crazy!! I might try it and hope it doesn't make my hair fall out thanks for the heads up


 I have used it 100% while its not the best it didn't make my hair fall out


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Signed up today but only the K-cups are left haha.


----------



## chelsealady (Feb 19, 2014)

I think I'm done with them. I've forgotten to log in the past two times and of course the samples are sold out.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2014)

it has to be costing them a lot of money to send out these boxes with one sample in it.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Feb 19, 2014)

> it has to be costing them a lot of money to send out these boxes with one sample in it.Â Â


 I'm thinking the same thing. There was once only one product was available to me and I didn't wanna get it because it would be a waste of shipping and boxes. I suggest them redoing their system. And imagine thousands of people logging in at 12pm...their website server cannot handle it


----------



## jocedun (Feb 19, 2014)

> it has to be costing them a lot of money to send out these boxes with one sample in it.Â Â


 It hasn't let me checkout with one sample... is that just me?


----------



## angienharry (Feb 19, 2014)

> It hasn't let me checkout with one sample... is that just me?


 My first order was just one k cup. Maybe you should contact them, sounds like something's wonky.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 19, 2014)

Really impressed with pinchme right now because I received two boxes within the span of two days! Granted, I did order them 2-3 weeks back, but now I'm all caught up and am only waiting on the order I just placed yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope everyone gets their samples soon!


----------



## namee214 (Feb 20, 2014)

cool! just signed up and I can't wait to get my samples


----------



## LadyK (Feb 20, 2014)

Received my Suave lotion and kotex samples yesterday.  This may sound weird but I'm impressed with the size of the kotex sample.  2 heavy flow pads and two panty liners so you can actually decide if you like them.  The suave lotion smells pretty good and is also a good size.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like they're releasing samples this coming Tuesday, too!

_Exciting news PINCHers! We'll be releasing samples again next week! Make a note in your diaries for 12PM EST on Tuesday February 25th._

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they're releasing samples this coming Tuesday, too!

_Exciting news PINCHers! We'll be releasing samples again next week! Make a note in your diaries for 12PM EST on Tuesday February 25th._

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nice!

On a different note, I wish we could change our survey answers. I remember my survey was a bit wonky and wouldn't let me choose multiple answers on questions that had that option.


----------



## diana16 (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they're releasing samples this coming Tuesday, too!

_Exciting news PINCHers! We'll be releasing samples again next week! Make a note in your diaries for 12PM EST on Tuesday February 25th._

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hopefully I remember to pick up something lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully I remember to pick up something lol
 I always set an alarm on my phone for about 5 minutes before the samples go live so I don't forget LOL


----------



## Kelli (Feb 25, 2014)

It's 12:02 and I don't have anything new on pinchme...I keep refreshing, but nothing. Has anyone else gotten anything new on their page? Just wondering if it's my computer/account or if no one has anything new.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's 12:02 and I don't have anything new on pinchme...I keep refreshing, but nothing. Has anyone else gotten anything new on their page? Just wondering if it's my computer/account or if no one has anything new.

I don't see anything new either yet!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't have any new samples available either.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 25, 2014)

I just refreshed again and now I have a new suave lotion, but that's the only one.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

I got nothing, either. *grumble*


----------



## KryssiCakes (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's 12:02 and I don't have anything new on pinchme...I keep refreshing, but nothing. Has anyone else gotten anything new on their page? Just wondering if it's my computer/account or if no one has anything new.
Same here. Just the same coffee K-cup sample that was there last time.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 25, 2014)

Alright I got a new Suave advanced therapy lotion.  Beggars can't be choosers I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelli (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright I got a new Suave advanced therapy lotion.  Beggars can't be choosers I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah I added that and you get 20 minutes to hold it or something, so I just keep refreshing, hoping there will be one more thing added before my 20 minutes is up LOL I just got a Suave Lotion from them but it's a different one and with as cold/windy/snowy as this winter has been, I can definitely use more lotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nothing showed up this time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems like they are getting nothing new... and if you've already received a sample of something it doesn't show up at all.


----------



## utgal2004 (Feb 25, 2014)

I had Clear shampoo show up but I got a full bottle in a sub box over the summer so I passed.  I was hoping for something good.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 25, 2014)

A few people on Facebook said they got Method Laundry Soap.

I'm guessing my profile must not have been a fit for that lol

Atleast I got the lotion. It's my second box from them (the first had the other suave lotion and the Maxwell house).


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the laundry soap. It will get used and it's free, so I'm fine with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Feb 25, 2014)

I just got a bottle of Method laundry detergent


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I added that and you get 20 minutes to hold it or something, so I just keep refreshing, hoping there will be one more thing added before my 20 minutes is up LOL I just got a Suave Lotion from them but it's a different one and with as cold/windy/snowy as this winter has been, I can definitely use more lotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oooh I couldn't agree more.  My skin has been horrific this winter (my first winter in a new climate than I grew up in) so I'm going through my lotion stash FAST!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 25, 2014)

I got the Clear shampoo...would have rather have gotten laundry soap, but it's something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 25, 2014)

nuthin'.


----------



## mckondik (Feb 25, 2014)

Laundry soap!


----------



## nikkimouse (Feb 25, 2014)

shampoo and lotion here and i got it about 12:50


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

I have been logging in every half hour and still no samples for me. womp womp


----------



## devadorned (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had Clear shampoo show up but I got a full bottle in a sub box over the summer so I passed.  I was hoping for something good. 





I've gotten soo many free samples of this, didn't feel like wasting their postage on it =p Too bad it was my only choice, maybe this one is different.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 25, 2014)

I only had another (different) suave lotion. But then again, I just signed in now since I was sleeping... I still haven't gotten the Gevalia that I signed up for at the beginning of the month! Now this is the 3rd box I'll be waiting on. Is this normal?


----------



## angienharry (Feb 25, 2014)

I got another type of suave lotion as well. I signed in at 1pm.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Feb 25, 2014)

It had the Method and Clear shampoo available on my account.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 25, 2014)

managed to snag the shampoo and conditioner sample!  I missed all the goodies last week, so I'm happy to get something!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 25, 2014)

Nothing new for me this week.  Guess that is what happens when the 12pm window is at the beginning of your work day!


----------



## lissa3243 (Feb 26, 2014)

Same all I had was the clear shampoo and I already have it so bummed


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 4, 2014)

Did anyone else just get an email about claiming "surprise samples"?  I was offered the men's shampoo. Kind of random but my SO will use it. I wonder if it will be a foil?


----------



## Imberis (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else just get an email about claiming "surprise samples"?  I was offered the men's shampoo. Kind of random but my SO will use it. I wonder if it will be a foil?
I just got that email, but I have zero use for the men's shampoo.

My only sample option this week was the clear shampoo, too. Bummer.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 4, 2014)

> Did anyone else just get an email about claiming "surprise samples"? Â I was offered the men's shampoo. Kind of random but my SOÂ will use it. I wonder if it will be a foil?


 I got the same email! My bf will use it. He likes it when I randomly get man beauty samples that I can give to him. Lmao.


----------



## angienharry (Mar 4, 2014)

Oops. Forgot it was Tuesday! Oh well there's always next week.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oops. Forgot it was Tuesday!
Oh well there's always next week.
you didn't miss anything!!  This was their "off week" - they release new samples on the 11th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Just signed up and got the clear shampoo &amp; kcup thing. Hopefully I can choose some samples on Tuesday!


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

How long does it normally take for you guys to get the samples you ordered? I haven't gotten one thing and I have like... 4 or 5 orders.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How long does it normally take for you guys to get the samples you ordered? I haven't gotten one thing and I have like... 4 or 5 orders.
it has been taking 4 to 5 weeks now.  Used to be 2 weeks...I am on my third week now waiting.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

> it has been taking 4 to 5 weeks now.Â  Used to be 2 weeks...I am on my third week now waiting.


 Thanks! I feel better knowing other people aren't getting things quickly. I kept checking to make sure my address was correct and whatnot thinking that had to be the issue. My first order was 2/12, so I have awhile yet before I should actually start worrying!


----------



## jocedun (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I feel better knowing other people aren't getting things quickly. I kept checking to make sure my address was correct and whatnot thinking that had to be the issue. My first order was 2/12, so I have awhile yet before I should actually start worrying!
I requested my first samples on 2/4/2014. I received them on 3/4/2014. So, it took a month in total.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I requested my first samples on 2/4/2014. I received them on 3/4/2014. So, it took a month in total.


 Thanks! I feel better about it now.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

I received my Clear shampoo sample a few days ago. They put it in a more reasonably sized box than the ones they've sent out previously.


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Mar 11, 2014)

> I received my Clear shampoo sample a few days ago. They put it in a more reasonably sized box than the ones they've sent out previously.


 Have you used it? I was really scared to after reading amazon reviews...


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbleteafaerie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you used it? I was really scared to after reading amazon reviews...

I've used it a few times.  I didn't notice significant fallout or anything.  I really would consider buying a full size of it for clarifying shampoo, I don't think I would use it every day.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 11, 2014)

Where does it say when the new samples come out? I am not too excited about the first samples I'm waiting on and anxious to choose different ones!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 11, 2014)

hmm, I thought samples were going out today, but it is next tuesday.  @Krystan it tells you when samples are coming in after you log in.


----------



## Krystan (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks ! I'm new :x


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 11, 2014)

@Krystan !!!! WE SPELL OUR NAME THE SAME WAY. I never see anyone else with my spelling so I am freaking out hahahaha.
 
Sorry, unrelated to pinchme but I had to say something!


----------



## Imberis (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmm, I thought samples were going out today, but it is next tuesday.  @Krystan it tells you when samples are coming in after you log in.
I thought the same thing. I swear it has been saying "New Samples March 11" since last week, but I guess not. Edit to add: On Facebook Pinchme wrote: "Reminder: the next sample release has been moved to Tuesday March 18th. Please stay tuned for more updates soon."


----------



## LadyK (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbleteafaerie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you used it? I was really scared to after reading amazon reviews...
I've been using it for months and no hair loss or burns or anything even close.  It doesn't do much good for me but it certainly hasn't done anything bad.  It's worth a try.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 11, 2014)

Different hairs react to different products differently. Sulfate-free shampoos give me major hair fall. You can easily tell if it makes your hair fall more than usual after 2-3 washes. So try and see how your hair reacts to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (Mar 11, 2014)

@KryssiCakes Oh my gosh I never see anyone with my spelling either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice to meet you! Usually when I tell someone how to spell it they'll comment that it's unusual.


----------



## felicia1995 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbleteafaerie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you used it? I was really scared to after reading amazon reviews...

I've used it once so far (last night) and didn't have any problems with it. So far, so good...


----------



## Kelli (Mar 18, 2014)

I was just on hip2save and they posted that pinchme samples update at noon today. I totally forget about it most weeks...so you guys might want to go check!

EDIT: the site won't reload for me after I refreshed at noon.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Mar 18, 2014)

I only had antacid and an odor eliminator available to me. Not interested so I didn't get them.


----------



## jayeme (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally just got the site to lad! The only thing available for me was an air freshener spray. Not too exciting but I guess I'll use it.


----------



## KryssiCakes (Mar 18, 2014)

I refreshed a couple times and got in. I got some fabric/air deodorizer spray and a Special K shake.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, once it reloaded I just had the Odor Eliminator.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 18, 2014)

I got the Kellogg's Mocha Coffee House and the Odor Eliminator! Yay! The Kellogg's thing sounds weird but might be amazing. Can't wait!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Kellogg's Mocha Coffee House and the Odor Eliminator! Yay! The Kellogg's thing sounds weird but might be amazing. Can't wait!
I got the same things and right away the odor eliminator showed out of stock!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Kellogg's Mocha Coffee House and the Odor Eliminator! Yay! The Kellogg's thing sounds weird but might be amazing. Can't wait!
me too!! finally - I got more than one sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, the site seemed faster too.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

I only had the odor eliminator and it was out of stock. :-/ oh well. I still have a ton more samples I've been waiting on!


----------



## Krystan (Mar 18, 2014)

Cool! I am getting a special K shake and anti gas tabs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hehe won't use the last ones but hey, for free I'm sure my Granny will be happy!! Lol. 
The freshening spray stuff was already out of stock by the time I got on! 

I still haven't got the Gevallia K Cup and Clear shampoo samples I requested on the 6th.


----------



## amorgb (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only had the odor eliminator and it was out of stock. :-/ oh well. I still have a ton more samples I've been waiting on!

Same for me.  But I just got my samples from about a month ago yesterday so I'm not too upset.


----------



## caseybean025 (Mar 18, 2014)

> Same for me. Â But I just got my samples from about a month ago yesterday so I'm not too upset.


 Last week sometime I got two emails saying my samples shipped. I got some of my recent samples way before the first ones I signed up for!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Mar 18, 2014)

> Cool! I am getting a special K shake and anti gas tabs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hehe won't use the last ones but hey, for free I'm sure my Granny will be happy!! Lol.Â  The freshening spray stuff was already out of stock by the time I got on!Â  I still haven't got the Gevallia K Cup and Clear shampoo samples I requested on the 6th.Â


 Same items for me, the shake seems interesting! I got my Clear shampoo a few days ago so hopefully yours arrives soon too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Mar 18, 2014)

> I got the Kellogg's Mocha Coffee House and the Odor Eliminator! Yay! The Kellogg's thing sounds weird but might be amazing. Can't wait!


 I had the same options but both out of stock already.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Mar 18, 2014)

I just remembered a few minutes ago, and my options were the Special K and odor spray.  I wouldn't have wanted either, so I'm not too bummed they were both out of stock.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just remembered a few minutes ago, and my options were the Special K and odor spray.  I wouldn't have wanted either, so I'm not too bummed they were both out of stock. 
Same. I don't have a lot of furniture in my studio apartment and its hard wood floors so the odor spray probably would've been a waste on me.


----------



## Imberis (Mar 18, 2014)

I just logged on (I forgot, as usual) and the only thing left is the coupon for the anti-gas pills, so I'll pass (insert gas joke here). LoL


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

UGH BUMMED. I would have loved to snag the drink or the deodorizer spray. I totally forgot about Pinchme this week since they've been so ridiculously erratic with their sample releases.

I guess I'll have to jump on it next time!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGH BUMMED. I would have loved to snag the drink or the deodorizer spray. I totally forgot about Pinchme this week since they've been so ridiculously erratic with their sample releases.

I guess I'll have to jump on it next time!
Yup, it's really thrown me off how inconsistent their releases are now.


----------



## lissa3243 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Yup, it's really thrown me off how inconsistent their releases are now.


 I logged on 5 minutes after the release and everything was out of stock ðŸ˜©


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if there are people on here who are at higher levels on PINCHme such as level 2, 3, 4 or even 5, and if so, have you had access to more samples or any other benefits that you did not experience at lower levels? Just wondering. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 20, 2014)

Are they shipping the samples separately now? I got my scalp shampoo but not the laundry detergent that was supposed to come with it.


----------



## ScoutSays (Mar 20, 2014)

I got the Special K shake thing... I have already received my Gevalia coffee sample and Clear shampoo and a Southbeach bar. With the Clear and Southbeach bar I got a sample bottle of Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream... I don't remember signing up for that one!!


----------



## diana16 (Mar 23, 2014)

I always forget to get samples and it doesn't help when they send emails 2 hours later


----------



## Krystan (Mar 24, 2014)

New samples April 1st at 12PM EST set an alarm or something friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Mar 24, 2014)

> New samples April 1st at 12PM EST set an alarm or something friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thanks!


----------



## SaraP (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New samples April 1st at 12PM EST set an alarm or something friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
You ROCK!!


----------



## dianaMarie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello,

I was wondering if there are people on here who are at higher levels on PINCHme such as level 2, 3, 4 or even 5, and if so, have you had access to more samples or any other benefits that you did not experience at lower levels? Just wondering. Thanks in advance.
I'm on level 2. When I was on level one I usually got to pick between 3-4 samples but now that I am on level 2 I only get one offer that is available to me. 

I haven't been able to claim even the one sample available because they run out of stock within minutes so I think I will be at level 2 for a long time if I even want to waste my time anymore.


----------



## dianaMarie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New samples April 1st at 12PM EST set an alarm or something friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Maybe, they might play an April fools joke. Ha!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm on level 2. When I was on level one I usually got to pick between 3-4 samples but now that I am on level 2 I only get one offer that is available to me. 

I haven't been able to claim even the one sample available because they run out of stock within minutes so I think I will be at level 2 for a long time if I even want to waste my time anymore. 
This is my problem exactly. I'll probably be participating less in pinchme now because the time they do it at was only convenient when I didn't have class. Now I have class at that time and I'll be working this summer during that time so I don't expect to be able to get any samples anymore.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks, dianaMarie. It seems almost futile to seek higher levels if others have had the same experience as you. I was under the impression that higher levels had access to more perks or something notable, apart from the gift card thingy that I believe I saw on Facebook. In any case, I appreciate the samples and have tried and purchased a few items I would never otherwise.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 30, 2014)

I think they've just gotten an influx of people, so they are only offering one or two options to anyone anymore.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 1, 2014)

Reminder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aricukier (Apr 1, 2014)

Ugh I hate how the site basically crashes at new sample times.


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 1, 2014)

Site just loaded! I got a nail polish and Heliocare capsules (skincare supplement?). I passed on some granite countertop cleaning product.


----------



## aricukier (Apr 1, 2014)

I have nothing new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 1, 2014)

I had them in my cart I went to check out and it was gone :-(


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 1, 2014)

They really need to invest in better servers! I got a Sinful Colors nail polish in Anemone (I just randomly picked one of the 4 colors, turns out it's orange. Okay.) and passed on the granite countertop cleaner since I don't have a granite countertop...


----------



## camel11 (Apr 1, 2014)

I got the granite spray and the sinful nailpolish in purple or pink or something. Has anyone heard of this NP brand??


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 1, 2014)

The site was crashing like crazy for me. I logged in and it said I had no new samples. I logged out, and logged back in on Chrome (was using firefox) and suddenly I had a Sinful Colors nail polish. I chose the purple one and checked out like a mad woman. Finally got something after weeks of missing out lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Site just loaded! I got a nail polish and Heliocare capsules (skincare supplement?). I passed on some granite countertop cleaning product.
I got the heliocare capsules and granite countertop cleaning product.  I wasn't given the option for nailpolish

I never seem to get the beauty products!!


----------



## lochnessie (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the granite spray and the sinful nailpolish in purple or pink or something.

Has anyone heard of this NP brand??
Sinful Colors is a pretty-well respected cheap brand - they retail for $2 and are often found on sale for $1, but generally they're pretty awesome. I was very excited to see them as an option! I grabbed Tidal Wave.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 1, 2014)

Signed out and in and they were back yay nail polish and heliocaps


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 1, 2014)

Granite cleaner and nail polish in tidal wave. Much more exciting than my last box of laundry and shampoo.


----------



## roxgirl08 (Apr 1, 2014)

I had the nail polish and the cleaning product available to me. I added them to my box and they disappeared! Tried to add them again and it says out of stock. I don't think I'll be with PinchMe anymore. Too many frustrations just for a couple of samples.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Apr 1, 2014)

Yay!  I was able to get one of the Sinful Colors nail polishes in Cupid's Arrow.  From a picture I just Googled, it look like a very, very light purple shade.  I didn't have any other sample choices, but that's fine with me.  Excited to try this one!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is what I got. I could not do it through my computer. When I went to check out, it would not load the page correctly so I did it using my phone.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 1, 2014)

I got all 3 products. I picked the green Tidal Wave polish. I could not answer the "have you bought any of these products before" question on my phone so I had to switch to my computer to get it to work.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 1, 2014)

Alls I got was a nail polish. 
Didn't really love any of the colors, but for free I'd like to test the brand! Never heard of it before


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 1, 2014)

Got a Sinful Colors polish in Anemone!!! (totally thrilled with the orange color, I have dupes for all the others.  I was madly googling the name colors once I realized we could pick)

As far as I can tell, here's the colors:

Cupid's Arrow - Pastel Purple Jelly

Tidal Wave - Pastel Blue Creme

Juane Pastel - Pastel Yellow Creme

Forget Now - Barbie Pink Shimmer/Glitter - possibly a jelly? (leans magenta depending on light)

Anemone - Orange Creme (the blog I found said it hovers between a bright and a pastel)


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 1, 2014)

I also got the Heliocare and the nail polish. I've already forgotten which nail polish I picked lol


----------



## feemia (Apr 1, 2014)

I have 3 items in my cart, but I can't check out. I'm trying using my computer and my phone. I thought they'd finally got their bugs worked out, but apparently not.


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 1, 2014)

> Got a Sinful Colors polish in Anemone!!! (totally thrilled with the orange color, I have dupes for all the others. Â I was madly googling the name colors once I realized we could pick) As far as I can tell, here's the colors: Cupid's Arrow - Pastel Purple Jelly Tidal Wave - Pastel Blue Creme Juane Pastel - Pastel Yellow Creme Forget Now - Barbie Pink Shimmer/Glitter - possibly a jelly? (leans magenta depending on light) Anemone - Orange Creme (the blog I found said it hovers between a bright and a pastel)


 I was too since you could choose the color once it was reserved in your box. I was torn between tidal and anemone. I fell back on old habits and got tidal wave.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 1, 2014)

Was able to snag all 3! I got the polish in Forget Now. Excited to try the cleaner too


----------



## devadorned (Apr 1, 2014)

what a day for me to forget about pinchme! oh well ;p


----------



## feemia (Apr 1, 2014)

I wasted about 45 minutes of my life trying to get the site to let me check out. The time that I had left to check out kept resetting everytime I went to the checkout page, so I had the items in my cart for over 1/2 hour before they finally told me that I waited too long and lost my items. I was frustrated enough to send them two frantic emails which will accomplish nothing.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 1, 2014)

[@]krystan[/@] 's reminder to set an alarm was the only reason I remembered, so thank you.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 1, 2014)

I was able to get the nail polish in Tidal Wave and the stone cleaner. The cleaner will go to my sister because she has granite countertops. I'm excited about the polish because I have nothing like it!


----------



## Kelli (Apr 1, 2014)

I forgot about this! On my page now is the out of stock nail polish and the capsules. I am SO bummed I missed out of the Sinful Colors polish. It is my favorite brand of polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I would have remembered to check.


----------



## caseybean025 (Apr 1, 2014)

I had the nail polish and the granite cleaner showing. The cleaner was out of stock, but I wouldn't have taken it anyways since I don't have granite anything. Got the nail polish in tidal wave. Most of the colors were out of stock by the time I got there, but I ended up with the color I would have wanted anyways! Win! Love sinful colors. And can't beat the price! FYI, I buy them at the dollar store all the time. Walmart has them too, but the dollar store is cheaper.


----------



## kotoko (Apr 1, 2014)

I got nail polish in Forget Me (which I chose randomly after realizing the colors they had up in the thumbnail were wrong. Tidal Wave was pink according to it...) and the granite cleanser because my parents have granite countertops.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

PINCHME SAMPLES ARE UP!!! GO GO GO GO!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

I got a "Shaklee Chocolate and Toffee Crunch" snack bar and some Advil PM.  Not too exciting, but hey, free right?


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I got a "Shaklee Chocolate and Toffee Crunch" snack bar and some Advil PM. Â Not too exciting, but hey, free right?


 Same here!


----------



## Krystan (Apr 15, 2014)

Nothing was available to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally got something! This is the first time in over a month. Last time I put products in my cart but it wouldn't let me check out on my computer or my phone. This time I used my work Ipad. I guess Apple is good for something after all. I got Sinful Colors in Tidal Wave and the Advil PM.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 15, 2014)

> > I got a "Shaklee Chocolate and Toffee Crunch" snack bar and some Advil PM. Â Not too exciting, but hey, free right?
> 
> 
> Same here!


Free and useful.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 15, 2014)

I got Advil PM &amp; Sinful Colors polish. Totally forgot to do my last feedback surveys&amp; it made me do them before I could add anything to my box! Was so worried everything would sell out while I was doing them.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Krystan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing was available to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Nevermind I re-loaded and got the advil PM which is awesome because I get frequent headaches and Advil is my favorite product

Bummed I didn't get the snack bar though because I love snacks


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got Advil PM &amp; Sinful Colors polish.

Totally forgot to do my last feedback surveys&amp; it made me do them before I could add anything to my box! Was so worried everything would sell out while I was doing them.
Haha same here!!

I got the Sinful in Cupids Arrow. I was hoping we could add multiple Sinful colors like a greedy gal seeing as I didn't really want the other samples I had avail but ended up with the Advil PM.


----------



## Kelli (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't believe 20 minutes after they went live and I was able to get a Sinful Colors (Tidal Wave) and the Advil PM. WOO-HOO! Maybe because so many people got the Sinful Colors last time, they aren't eligible this time so they lasted longer.

I briefly searched the colors available, but was too worried they'd be out of stock before I checked out, so I just grabbed tidal wave since I like a lot of blueish polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2014)

Was able to get a sinful colors product. Shocked!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2014)

Advil PM (stress-triggered neck pain plus sleeplessness = oh, yes, I would like to try this stuff) and Sinful Colors in Tidal Wave (pastel blue nail polish = one of my obsessions)! Yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 15, 2014)

I wish I had grabbed tidal wave, it looked more green on pinchme but then I googled it after ordering it. I was just trying to be fast! Lol.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks girls for posting, I totally forgot! Just got the advil and the bar. Can't believe 34 minutes late and was able to get both. Still waiting on the last box to arrive (^_-) *just noticed that the Advil was nighttime =( That stuff is scary, I tried this before my wedding due to a migraine and unable to sleep with all the stress. I was groggy the whole next day, it didn't clear up until 4 or 5 pm!! I'll have to pass these along to a friend, one I don't really like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish I had grabbed tidal wave, it looked more green on pinchme but then I googled it after ordering it. I was just trying to be fast! Lol.

Ditto - ahhh well, purple will work if it's free!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 15, 2014)

no sinful colors for me - but I got the shaklee bar and advil!  I never get makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 15, 2014)

12:45 both Advil and the snack bar were gone. Thats all I had up. But I did get nail polish last time


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2014)

That struggle for the nail polish is REAL.  I was frantically googling colors last time it was up, hoping desperately that the one I decided on didn't go out of stock before I could grab it.  Some of the colors looked very different from swatch to swatch, and I was FREAKING OUT.

Finally decided on Anemone (orangey/coral creme).  I'm trying to expand my cremes, as I always lean towards glitters when buying in person.  It almost broke my heart to step away from that hot pink/magenta glitter.  My inner Barbie WANTED IT.  Hopefully I'll like the one I picked, and I hope you ALL love Tidal Wave (seems to be a popular choice here on MUT!)


----------



## angienharry (Apr 15, 2014)

Of course forgot it was the day for pinch me. Got the email and didn't have high hopes but I got the polish. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Charis (Apr 15, 2014)

I got the Advil pm, I have insomnia and have been taking melatonin which works pretty good. I picked Cupid's bow on the sinful colors last time because I didn't realize they were offering different colors lol.


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 15, 2014)

Got the Sinful Colors polish in Tidal Wave in the mail today! I also got the granite cleaner. Nice shipping time, PinchMe!


----------



## lissa3243 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got the coral nail polish as well because its all that was available to me. I'm happy


----------



## SaraP (Apr 16, 2014)

Just got my pinch me box!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 16, 2014)

> Just got my pinch me box!


 I got the polish in the same color, and I LOVE it


----------



## SaraP (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the polish in the same color, and I LOVE it
I slapped it on right on top of the glossybox inc polish I was wearing. It looks so nice and was quick to dry! I'm loving pinch me, pinch me more!!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 16, 2014)

I had such a Homer Simpson doh Moment. I set an alarm for this past Tuesdays PINCHMe but it was on my ipad not my phone and I left my ipad home that day.


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have it on my calendar at work, so I always have a reminder! It's really helped!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 17, 2014)

So I finally got my pinchme box with my polish and granite cleaner. My first thought pulling the polish out is, "oh! I think I have a dupe for this". I walk to my rack and pull the bottle only to realize it is the exact same color.



I had bought it a couple of years ago...darn it! I was rushing so much to get a polish that I did not think to check my Sinful Color collection before choosing my color. The good news is that my first bottle is only about 25% full so apparently I like the color...haha.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

Got my anemone nail polish and I love it! It's absolutely a color I wouldn't pick out myself, but it's going to be gorgeous for summer!


----------



## chaostheory (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm so sad! I ordered my Sinful Colors nail polish on 4/1 at 9 am, and it never came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone was mentioning how they received it and I never did! I may have to go buy it because I was so looking forward to it!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm so sad! I ordered my Sinful Colors nail polish on 4/1 at 9 am, and it never came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone was mentioning how they received it and I never did! I may have to go buy it because I was so looking forward to it!


It may still come.  I've had things take up to 4-5 weeks.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 24, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm so sad! I ordered my Sinful Colors nail polish on 4/1 at 9 am, and it never came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone was mentioning how they received it and I never did! I may have to go buy it because I was so looking forward to it!


I've purchased this brand at TJ Max


----------



## Allison H (Apr 26, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I'm so sad! I ordered my Sinful Colors nail polish on 4/1 at 9 am, and it never came.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone was mentioning how they received it and I never did! I may have to go buy it because I was so looking forward to it!


My first PINCHme item took 5 weeks to reach me. I'm sure it'll come soon!


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

New items get posted today =D

I hope its something I'll actually be interested in! I missed out on the polish and didn't care for anything else.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 29, 2014)

Their FB page said Beyoncé perfume would be one of the samples.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm ready! For once.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like they're sampling Beyonce's new fragrance. Always up for a new perfume!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

I have the page open- finished my profile, ready to go!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

oooh i'm actually ready this time!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Me too! Lets get those samples! Haha we may have more luck today because everyone else is off buying the Allure box at noon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Me too! Lets get those samples! Haha we may have more luck today because everyone else is off buying the Allure box at noon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Works for me, I never get the Allure boxes because I don't need that much stuff!


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

Aaah I just got hung up at work with a water cooler conversation about what kind of tea we drink.   Have to get these samples!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone else getting a "bad gateway" error?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

wtf, the site already crashed for me


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Anyone else getting a "bad gateway" error?


Yup...


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

I've gotten the site to load a few times but it says there are no samples available for me.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 29, 2014)

yep. lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha we've teamed up with the Allure crew to break the Internet!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

Well it loaded. and its saying no new products for me.


----------



## Krystan (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Well it loaded. and its saying no new products for me.


same here but I'm going to keep trying for the next 30 minutes


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

Krystan said:


> same here but I'm going to keep trying for the next 30 minutes



I'm trying to decide how much longer I want to keep trying, bahaha. I need to be studying but.....


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm trying to decide how much longer I want to keep trying, bahaha. I need to be studying but.....


I might refresh off and on- I have a new assignment at work that I need to type.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 29, 2014)

I am also getting bad gateway and when I refresh it says there are no products available. I am at work so I can just keep refreshing lol


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 29, 2014)

I got the perfume and some electrolyte energy drink mix. I had to refresh about a million times.


----------



## devadorned (Apr 29, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I got the perfume and some electrolyte energy drink mix. I had to refresh about a million times.


Same! At 12:10 it worked for me. So sad the website IMMEDIATELY crashed at noon though hahaha, you'd think they expect it by now


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I got the perfume and some electrolyte energy drink mix. I had to refresh about a million times.


I love perfume but not so sure I want an electrolyte energy drink mix. I'm really picky about beverages and all I drink is water...

but I guess it doesn't matter because neither of them are showing up for me anyway LOL.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Huh. Of course I'd have nothing available on the day I'm actually ready &amp; at my computer lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 29, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I love perfume but not so sure I want an electrolyte energy drink mix. I'm really picky about beverages and all I drink is water...
> 
> but I guess it doesn't matter because neither of them are showing up for me anyway LOL.


Me either!! Boo!! lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Huh. Of course I'd have nothing available on the day I'm actually ready &amp; at my computer lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

Boo. I came back early from my lunch break at work to see what was available! I'd like some perfume!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm just going to assume now that there are no new products for me. The one time I'm actually available...


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing for me either today...


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 29, 2014)

I had the electrolyte sports drink and the Beyonce perfume. I hope the drink is good! Not too concerned about the perfume, I will probably sniff it and pass it along to someone at work...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

I had the Beyonce Rise perfume! No sports drink. I wish we could redo our profile, I never get home goods or food items (unless its a diet bar), and I want to change whatever I put the first time.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

I want to try that perfume for no other reason than that it's my queen's perfume.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I want to try that perfume for no other reason than that it's my queen's perfume.


I want to like that more than once.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 29, 2014)

The only thing I had to choose from was the perfume, which I don't really want. No samples for me this week.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 29, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I want to try that perfume for no other reason than that it's my queen's perfume.


AMEN


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 29, 2014)

@@elizabethrose me too!! I also remember they had a few questions that were wonky and wouldn't let me select multiple answers. Le sigh. 

@ amen sister! That's the only reason I went for it! If I don't like it and you don't end up getting it, I'll send it your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 29, 2014)

If I like this perfume enough, I may just put a ring on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I want to like that more than once.


I just love Bey.  And I'm glad I'm not alone!  My roommate is always like "you like Beyonce too much." and I'm like "I don't really know how that's possible."


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I just love Bey.  And I'm glad I'm not alone!  My roommate is always like "you like Beyonce too much." and I'm like "I don't really know how that's possible."


Love Beyonce..too much..?!  :wassatt:


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 29, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Love Beyonce..too much..?!  :wassatt:


Hahaha I think she isn't quite in love with the new album the same way I am (or a lot of the world is).. or really get the hype.  Which I get, I just.. I jumped on the Beyhive bandwagon hahaha.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 29, 2014)

It also let me grab the perfume WAY excited.

No sports drink for me which is too bad because I legit would be interested in trying it but that's okay... these are the breaks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I literally JUST got the perfume, so if you were just getting 'bad gateway' you may want to look again- some is still available.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

I refreshed at about 12:45 and it offered me the perfume =) So now I'm happy again =D


----------



## felicia1995 (Apr 29, 2014)

tulosai said:


> It also let me grab the perfume WAY excited.
> 
> No sports drink for me which is too bad because I legit would be interested in trying it but that's okay... these are the breaks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *I literally JUST got the perfume, so if you were just getting 'bad gateway' you may want to look again- some is still available.*


Thanks for posting! I just refreshed and the perfume was now listed as available, so I snagged it!


----------



## Krystan (Apr 29, 2014)

I never got it


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 29, 2014)

I got to choose the Beyone perfume. Free things are always fun!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Apr 29, 2014)

Between the Allure website crashing and getting an error message for the Pinchme website I did not have a very successful subscription/sample day.  Oh well!  I'm certainly not deprived when it comes to beauty products!  I'm happy you ladies were able to get samples.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2014)

No new samples for me.  When I logged in there was the energy drink thing stating out of stock.  Pinch me and I were not meant to be friends!


----------



## probablyedible (Apr 30, 2014)

Surprisingly the Beyonce perfume is still in stock.. and it's almost 10pm over here on the West Coast!  I was able to check out with it and not have a "we are sorry this product is out of stock" message when I added it to my box.  Very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2014)

Just noticed this email I got from pinchme:

I think its about the nail polish, I totally wouldn't complain if they accidentally sent me the mint green instead ;]



> Unfortunately, delivery of your PINCHme order on April 15 has been delayed and it may take a little longer to arrive. Don't worry, your feedback will only be required once you've had a chance to try your samples!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Just noticed this email I got from pinchme:
> 
> I think its about the nail polish, I totally wouldn't complain if they accidentally sent me the mint green instead ;]


I got this too!

Honestly, I expect my PinchMe orders to take weeks to arrive, so I'm not super concerned lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got this too!
> 
> Honestly, I expect my PinchMe orders to take weeks to arrive, so I'm not super concerned lol


Yeah really, I honestly wouldn't have even noticed the amount of time it was taking if they hadn't sent an email bahah.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 2, 2014)

I received my Advil PM sample today. It was the only sample I chose that week, so it arrived in a small padded mailer instead of a box, which was nice.


----------



## rachelshine (May 4, 2014)

Must be the nail polish then!


----------



## Krystan (May 5, 2014)

So I got that Sinful polish in a week or 2 ago... 
I put it on despite not liking the color I got and it lasted A WHOLE WEEK WITH NO CHIPS. 
Holy Formula! Wow.


----------



## sstich79 (May 9, 2014)

Krystan said:


> So I got that Sinful polish in a week or 2 ago...
> 
> I put it on despite not liking the color I got and it lasted A WHOLE WEEK WITH NO CHIPS.
> 
> Holy Formula! Wow.


Impressive! Which color did you get?


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

Okay, I still haven't gotten the PinchMe samples...Anyone else?


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 11, 2014)

Nothing here either.  I have the Advil PM and Sinful Colors polish coming.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 13, 2014)

I qualified for some sort of energizing smoothie mix this week. Check your accounts!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 20, 2014)

I finally got my nail polish yesterday!  

Also just a reminder that new samples are set to go up a week from today on May 27.


----------



## rachelshine (May 27, 2014)

PinchMe today! Supposedly the ~most samples EVAR~


----------



## Kelli (May 27, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> PinchMe today! Supposedly the ~most samples EVAR~


I hope it's good! Though, I'd prefer quality over quantity, it'd be nice if more people are able to get stuff.


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2014)

I just finally got my Sinful Colors and Tylenol PM Friday.


----------



## Krystan (May 27, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> PinchMe today! Supposedly the ~most samples EVAR~


Thank you for the reminder.. I'm not looking forward to the site crashing like hell (like always) but I'm ready!


----------



## tulosai (May 27, 2014)

excited! hoping for something for me!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 27, 2014)

I'm ready!


----------



## rachelshine (May 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I just finally got my Sinful Colors and Tylenol PM Friday.


Crazy!! I got my I think the week before. Of course, I had forgotten by then the color polish I had ordered and got myself a dupe. I haven't tried the polish yet.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 27, 2014)

There are no samples available to you at the moment.

Make sure you come back regularly to see what great samples are available to you!

For real?


----------



## tulosai (May 27, 2014)

same nothing for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 27, 2014)

Gosh dang it! I had another sinful color and it timed outtttt


----------



## Krystan (May 27, 2014)

Mine said that too but now it's bad gateway...


----------



## Kelli (May 27, 2014)

I got another sinful colors, dove shampoo and a summer's eve product lol


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 27, 2014)

Mine says no products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never gotten anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (May 27, 2014)

Another Sinful Colors, Milkbone, Dove Shampoo, and Summers Eve Cloths. Hang in there!  Some of the items said there was an error but they still showed up in the cart.


----------



## rachelshine (May 27, 2014)

LOL I was rolling at the 'Hail to the V' copy for the summers eve


----------



## tulosai (May 27, 2014)

Kelli said:


> I got another sinful colors, dove shampoo and a summer's eve product lol


yessss meee too after I went back!!!! so happy!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 27, 2014)

I got the Sinful Colors in Oceanside, Dove Shampoo, muscle pain gel and the cleansing clothes (because free...)


----------



## elizabethrose (May 27, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> Mine says no products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never gotten anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (May 27, 2014)

I has so much trouble securing a cart today. I selected 2 items, 3rd one had a problem, tried checking out with 2, everything disappeared in my cart, tried again, everything was out of stock, tried one more time, got everything and checked out. I hope I actually get the items...another Sinful Color, Summer's Eve and Dove Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## Deareux (May 27, 2014)

Nothing is showing up for me either.


----------



## Kelli (May 27, 2014)

Just keep trying if you don't have anything. Once I had to log back in after the time change, instead of just refreshing, to get anything. Hopefully, everyone can get something!

I chose Ablaze. Lately, I have been buying a lot of orangey shades of polish as well as teal/aqua shades, so I went with the pinkish one.


----------



## Deareux (May 27, 2014)

I've tried logging in and out and refreshing, but nothing. Oh well. It keeps saying that new things will be released today and that there are new samples, but at the same time it says there are no available samples. I'm not going to bother, really.


----------



## sstich79 (May 27, 2014)

Summer's Eve, Dove, and Sinful Colors in Clementine for me! This is the first time I've actually been able to "fill" a box instead of just having one or maybe two items, so huzzah! Here's hoping the Dove products are bottles, not foils.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (May 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I've tried logging in and out and refreshing, but nothing. Oh well. It keeps saying that new things will be released today and that there are new samples, but at the same time it says there are no available samples. I'm not going to bother, really.


Same here .. this is the fourth time I've tried and I've never gotten anything to show up even when other people do. Makes me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

I'm going to be a negative nancy for a minute and say that I'm really miffed that in the last like two and a half months, I've had ONE week where my profile didn't say "Unfortunately there are no products available to you at the moment." when other people have had products show up. like really, what gives?

I'm kind of tempted to try and create a second account and make my profile totally different just to see what happens. I know their website says it isn't allowed, but if I'm not getting any products anyway, then its not like I have anything to lose if they ban me hahaha.


----------



## Krystan (May 27, 2014)

I didn't get anything either...I have stuff to do I'm not going to sit here and keep refreshing! *pouts*


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

I got in too late....oh well.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

Crap! I always forget to check on release day. Plus today doesn't even feel like a Tuesday with the holiday.


----------



## sstich79 (May 27, 2014)

JaneSays said:


> Another Sinful Colors, Milkbone, Dove Shampoo, and Summers Eve Cloths. Hang in there!  Some of the items said there was an error but they still showed up in the cart.


Just curious... were you actually able to get all four things? I see people saying they actually claimed four or five things (not just that they had four or five options to choose from), but I thought the boxes were limited to three items apiece.


----------



## Jeaniney (May 27, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Just curious... were you actually able to get all four things? I see people saying they actually claimed four or five things (not just that they had four or five options to choose from), but I thought the boxes were limited to three items apiece.


I was surprised too. PinchMe loved me today and let me put 5 in my basket for some reason. It let me get the dove shampoo &amp; conditioner, Sinful Colors polish, Vertere "transformation cream" (whatever that is), Milk Bone, and Boiron pain relief gel.


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

:w00t: I was able to add 5 :w00t: !!! I wasn't eligible for the fragrance last time, but today I was able to add the nail polish in Ablaze (excited!!), the dog bone (excited dog!!), dove shampoo/conditioner, sunscreen, and the bar.

When I log in everything shows sold out, but the polish and dog bone. Weird that some people *can't add when they still have product. What the heck pinchme???


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I was surprised too. PinchMe loved me today and let me put 5 in my basket for some reason. It let me get the dove shampoo &amp; conditioner, Sinful Colors polish, Vertere "transformation cream" (whatever that is), Milk Bone, and Boiron pain relief gel.


Here is what I could find on the cream (it's pricy at $135 an oz)

(spoiler)

Patented Vertere® Dramatic Transformation Cream SPF 15 simultaneously improves the appearance of aging, hyperpigmentation and adult acne with more than 60 percent clinically active ingredients including lactic acid, salicylic acid, Alpha Arbutin, multiple peptides, antioxidants, vitamins and botanicals.  It inhibits tyrosinase synthesis to help reduce reoccurrences of hyperpigmentation. Luxuriously textured yet non-comedogenic, this cream absorbs instantly and may be used by all skin tones and types, slightly dry to extremely oily, and even those with sensitive skin.

Dramatic Transformation Cream SPF 15 is ideal even for those not experiencing breakouts as it will not deplete your skin of moisture.

Dramatic Transformation Cream SPF 15 may help replace up to five products you may be using right now because it’s your moisturizer, wrinkle smoother, blemish minimizer, lightening product and incremental sun protection in one.

Consumer test panel participants and testimonials report:


A glow to the skin within three days
Lines and wrinkles appearing smoother by two weeks
Dark spots appearing lightened by one month, as well as overall younger- and firmer-looking skin with daily use. (spoiler/)
*ugh I apparently don't know how to do the spoiler thing...I did it once...If any of you lovely ladies know how, please pm me! I had someone tell me in a thread, but I'll never find that!


----------



## sstich79 (May 27, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I was surprised too. PinchMe loved me today and let me put 5 in my basket for some reason. It let me get the dove shampoo &amp; conditioner, Sinful Colors polish, Vertere "transformation cream" (whatever that is), Milk Bone, and Boiron pain relief gel.


Well, darn! I didn't even bother trying to add the fourth option I had... oh well, at least it was only a South Beach bar and nothing new/interesting.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

Okay I swear that it was telling me nothing was available before other people were able to grab like 5 things. Do you have to have a certain number of points or be a certain level to get stuff?


----------



## SaraP (May 27, 2014)

I don't think so, I've only gotten 3 boxes. I can't have very many points...*and I'm level 1.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

I'm a level 2 and I feel like as more time goes by, I have less products available. And its not even because I've received them in the past or anything.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 27, 2014)

Nothing. Again!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 27, 2014)

I'm level 2 also. At first I thought what you were offered had a lot to do with how you filled out the initial survey regarding where you shop, what kinds of food you eat, etc., but I'm not so sure anymore. It has to have a little to do with it, like if you said you don't have a dog I doubt they'd offer the dog treat.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

I think all these sampling websites hate me. I have never had a single survey in my L'oreal product tester thing either.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I think all these sampling websites hate me. I have never had a single survey in my L'oreal product tester thing either.


Same! I tried that for like a few months and gave up when I never even got surveys.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Same! I tried that for like a few months and gave up when I never even got surveys.


It's so frustrating because in the thread everyone else seems to be getting A TON... just like in this one. I give up.


----------



## Imberis (May 27, 2014)

The only things that showed up for me were the shampoo and the "cleansing cloths," and both were out of stock. I haven't gotten anything since my second batch of stuff, and that was months ago, so I'm kind of giving up on PINCHme.


----------



## lyncaf (May 27, 2014)

At first it told me I had three spots in my box, so I added Dove and Sinful Colors. Then when I went to add Summer's Eve wipes, it showed only two spots, both of which were used up. Oh well, I didn't really want those wipes (blah) anyway. But it's weird. At least I was able to request something this time!


----------



## JaneSays (May 27, 2014)

All I got last time was a packet of Motrin pm. This time I got 4 items. I think it's just going to have ups and downs.


----------



## felicia1995 (May 27, 2014)

When I logged in hours after the samples were released, it looked like I could have received the Dove or the Summer's Eve, but they had sold out. I'm jealous of the 5 item boxes some of you guys received!


----------



## lovepink (May 27, 2014)

I got an email today about Pinch Me and logged in and I had 5 things to pick (can't remember all of them cause I was in such a rush to add things!)  I got the milkbone, sinful colors and the dove.  I know I also had the lady cloth thingies but after 3 it would not let me add more.   I was so busy clicking on things I did not think to "shop" to see what I wanted.  Lol.  It is free so I will take what I can get.


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2014)

I gave up.  I got in as soon as the window opened, and I added the shampoo and conditioner to my box.  Then I went back to the main page to add something else, and I got a popup that said the s&amp;c had gone out of stock, but they were still showing as available, repeat.  I decided that I didn't care enough to try to fight with the site some more.


----------



## Kimb3rly (May 27, 2014)

It had the Dove and the lady wipes for me.  My screen actually froze on the Summer's Eve and I was like, "OMG please don't let any of the guys walk in to my office right now!!!"  I can only imagine what they'd think I do in there all day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 27, 2014)

I had completely forgotten about PinchMe today (in my defense, I was in the middle of a 10+ hour road trip!) but I saw this thread and hopped onto the site from my phone when we stopped for dinner and was able to get a polish (the blue one, ocean something) and a milk bone for my puppy!

Sounds like there were a lot of issues today, though. I hope PinchMe gets it together soon!


----------



## BeMyBait (May 28, 2014)

I had forgotten today was sample day, like someone else said it didn't feel like Tuesday!

I was able to get 3 samples which was exciting for me! I got Sinful Colors in Ablaze (Blue and Green were Sold Out), the South Beach Bar and Milk Bones. I would have liked to get the cleansing cloths but I would probably have forgotten about them. I'll probably eat the South Beach Bar as soon as it gets here lol

I'm happy with this month's samples =)


----------



## lastnite629 (May 28, 2014)

I was able to snag 4 samples yesterday.  I got the Dove, Sinful Colors nail polish, Summer's Eve &amp; the milkbone! 

This is my 2nd box from PINCHme. The first box had a Gevalia K-Cup and a Sinful Colors nail polish.  Pretty happy with the samples overall!


----------



## felicia1995 (May 28, 2014)

I just received an email saying "Your Dove sample has arrived!" and when I logged in, it was back in stock and I was able to order it. If you missed out yesterday, you might see if there's anything in your account now. There was also a South Beach Diet bar that was out of stock for me.


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

panicked said:


> I just received an email saying "Your Dove sample has arrived!" and when I logged in, it was back in stock and I was able to order it. If you missed out yesterday, you might see if there's anything in your account now. There was also a South Beach Diet bar that was out of stock for me.


I got the same email - I only had the dove sample, as I already got the south beach one last month.  I wish I could have gotten some nailpolish or something else - but oh well.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 3, 2014)

I saw on PINCHEme's facebook that they added new Dove shampoo and conditioner samples, and I surprisingly had some available in my account! So if you've have nothing show up for you the past few times they releases samples, check again!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 4, 2014)

In a Good Morning America nail polish test segment, the Sinful Colors polishes we've been receiving from PinchMe beat out Chanel polish:

http://gma.yahoo.com/-2-drugstore-nail-polish-beats--27-chanel-brand-in-quality-test--magazine-says-234531298.html


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 8, 2014)

I usually get the you have samples available email by 9am AZ time and they are ALWAYS gone by then. I have never been able to get a box in the several months that this program has been around! I guess that means I need to log into PinchMe every other Tuesday no later than 6am or so!


----------



## Krystan (Jun 17, 2014)

One more week until I don't get anything like always now  &lt;_&lt;  lol


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry if it's come up before, but how do you link your amazon prime account?

There's a link to amazon prime, but I'm already a member, and I can't find anything else about it on the site.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 17, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Sorry if it's come up before, but how do you link your amazon prime account?
> 
> There's a link to amazon prime, but I'm already a member, and I can't find anything else about it on the site.


I emailed them about that yesterday. First I got a form response saying something unrelated about, "Sorry, but at this time you cannot change your profile, blah blah." So I wrote back repeating my question and got a response saying that they were going to escalate my question to their supervisor or something. I guess that means even the customer service reps don't know. I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 17, 2014)

I got my samples in from the last round!  Sinful colors in Clementine, Dove Shampoo and Conditioner and the milk bone treat.  Wish I would have got a different color nail polish!


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 17, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got my samples in from the last round!  Sinful colors in Clementine, Dove Shampoo and Conditioner and the milk bone treat.  Wish I would have got a different color nail polish!


I got the "Open Seas" one and didn't think I was gonna like it. Turns out I do! I haven't really had the best experience with Sinful Colors until now but that one really works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also got the Dove Shampoo and Conditioner, the Dog treat and the Summer's Eve wipes.


----------



## sldb (Jun 17, 2014)

I got Open Seas too. It's really pretty. I tried the Dove shampoo and conditioner this morning and really love them. I have fine hair and my hair today is really soft and not weighed down. My dog enjoyed the Milk Bone and I haven't tried the moisturizer yet. My favorite round of PinchMe so far!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2014)

Got Open Seas and the Milkbone today!

Puppy immediately devoured the milkbone (yay!), and I can't wait to try Open Seas!  I don't think I have anything like it!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 18, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got my samples in from the last round!  Sinful colors in Clementine, Dove Shampoo and Conditioner and the milk bone treat.  Wish I would have got a different color nail polish!


I got the Clementine too, and I don't like the color either. Was going to choose the red, but thought I'd try something different....


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jun 18, 2014)

I used the Dove shampoo and conditioner yesterday and, well, it definitely works. My fine, limp hair has never been so BIG! But it felt dry and was a frizzy mess. It was like the before in an anti-frizz commercial. I actually had to add some leave in conditioner which I usually only use during the dry winter.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 18, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I got the Clementine too, and I don't like the color either. Was going to choose the red, but thought I'd try something different....


I can't even remember what color I selected!  I remembered a) I was shocked it was there B) have to go FAST FAST FAST so samples don't run out.  lol  I think I will it try it for nail art or under a shatter or top coat.  I have yellow undertones in my skin so tend to avoid yellows and oranges as they make me look sallow!

Hope you can find a use for yours too!  If not I know the Sinful brand is frequently .99 at Walgreens and other drug stores.


----------



## amorgb (Jun 19, 2014)

This may sound silly, but did they change how to review products?  I used to have the super short survey to fill out for each product... but now all I'm seeing is a spot on the specific product page to write a review.  I did that because I don't have any other place to tell them what I think, but I'm pretty sure it didn't give me any points for it.  I just got the Dove shampoo and conditioner samples today and it hasn't been that long since those were sent out so its not that I didn't do the surveys in enough time.  I guess this is what I get to not paying attention to PINCHme anymore, but its really their fault because now that I'm almost at Level 2 they don't wanna send me anything anymore.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 19, 2014)

amorgb said:


> This may sound silly, but did they change how to review products?  I used to have the super short survey to fill out for each product... but now all I'm seeing is a spot on the specific product page to write a review.  I did that because I don't have any other place to tell them what I think, but I'm pretty sure it didn't give me any points for it.  I just got the Dove shampoo and conditioner samples today and it hasn't been that long since those were sent out so its not that I didn't do the surveys in enough time.  I guess this is what I get to not paying attention to PINCHme anymore, but its really their fault because now that I'm almost at Level 2 they don't wanna send me anything anymore.


I think it might just take a while. Last time when I got something in the mail there was no survey at first but it showed up a couple days later. Even though the sample took several weeks to arrive.


----------



## amorgb (Jun 19, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I think it might just take a while. Last time when I got something in the mail there was no survey at first but it showed up a couple days later. Even though the sample took several weeks to arrive.


Oh okay, thank you so much!  I'm just used to them sending me a bunch of emails before I've even received the sample.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 20, 2014)

Did anyone get a box out of the blue today / this week?  I never selected the Dove shampoo and conditioner but a box with them showed up today out of the blue.  And I don't have any mention of it in e-mails or a review to fill out like I usually do.  An interesting surprise to say the least!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 24, 2014)

More samples should be posted soon! Don't forget!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't even log in - wow!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't log in either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Jun 24, 2014)

I am in for what it's worth. Keep trying?


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in too... the new partners that have been posted on their FB lately seem interesting, so I hope I have some good options! And I'd like to actually "fill" a box again, instead of just getting one or two things.


----------



## chaostheory (Jun 24, 2014)

I keep getting a "bad gateway" and then when it does show up I keep clicking place order and nothing happens :/


----------



## JaneSays (Jun 24, 2014)

I got a skinnygirl bar and eye cream.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 24, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> I keep getting a "bad gateway" and then when it does show up I keep clicking place order and nothing happens :/


I kept refreshing, and eventually it worked. Even though all I got was "SkinnyGirl nutrition bars". Gross. Oh well, at least I can collect points and see what happens at Level 3.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 24, 2014)

Made it with a Skinny girl bar and a vbeaute brighting agent.


----------



## tulosai (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok got a Skinny Girl bar and some eye cream.  Wanted the anti wrinkle cream but it sold out like woah. Those were the only 2 that were available to me.


----------



## lyncaf (Jun 24, 2014)

None of the skin care things were even offered to me. Boo.


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 24, 2014)

Aaaaaaaand only a Skinnygirl bar. And an ad trying to sell me Gevalia? Lame.


----------



## acostakk (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually got the anti-wrinkle serum. And the skinny girl bar. Probably neither worth the time I just wasted hitting refresh, but I still feel a sense of accomplishment. Stupid Pinch Me. I can't stay away no matter how often you disappoint.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 24, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Made it with a Skinny girl bar and a vbeaute brighting agent.


Me too!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

I got the anti-wrinkle serum...that is all I had


----------



## Krystan (Jun 24, 2014)

All I got was a stupid skinny girl bar. 

Yeah I'm skinny but I like to eat fat!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I never get any of the cool stuff and I don't see at all how they don't know I would like it! I'm done with you pinchme!


----------



## Krystan (Jun 24, 2014)

just kidding, I'll never be done with free stuff  :blush:


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 24, 2014)

All I got was the nutrition bar. But it's free, so I can't complain.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jun 24, 2014)

After months, it's my first time actually getting samples! I got a skinny girl bar, trail mix and finally a sinful colors polish.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 24, 2014)

Skinny girl bar and a sinful colors polish (finally!) for me. Not too great, but, hey, it's free! And now, back to work...


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 24, 2014)

I got the Eye Never cream and the chocolate/pretzel Skinny bar.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 24, 2014)

I got a Sinful Colors and the eye cream.  I thought I was being offered Gevalia coffee as an item, but then realized it was just a "buy it" offer.


----------



## Kelli (Jun 24, 2014)

I just logged in and all i had was the skinny girl bar, which said out of stock. I clicked on it anyways, and it let me order one.


----------



## BSquared (Jun 24, 2014)

Mannnn I always forget this. I set an alert on my phone for the next one.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nothing for me.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 25, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Nothing for me.


Me either.  Granted I checked when I got home from work at like 5pm so no real surprise but disappointed.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 25, 2014)

I waited up till midnight and refreshed for two hours, but I wasn't offered anything. Seriously cruddy. I finally just gave up and went to sleep. I'm getting plenty of free samples from other stuff anyway... if any of my packages ever arrive!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I waited up till midnight and refreshed for two hours, but I wasn't offered anything. Seriously cruddy. I finally just gave up and went to sleep. I'm getting plenty of free samples from other stuff anyway... if any of my packages ever arrive!


Oh no!  The samples come out at Noon/12 PM, not midnight.  I'm so sorry you stayed up!


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jul 1, 2014)

I thought the Pinch me thing was Tuesday at 12 pm I checked today and nothing...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 1, 2014)

beautyaddict64 said:


> I thought the Pinch me thing was Tuesday at 12 pm I checked today and nothing...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Every two weeks I think.


----------



## beautyaddict64 (Jul 1, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Every two weeks I think.



Ohhhh okay thanks for replying


----------



## SaraP (Jul 1, 2014)

Next samples are out on July 15th


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm just getting "Bad Gateway" -- is anyone able to get through?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2014)

It's SO GLITCHY. 

And I actually have samples available for once.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 15, 2014)

I was only able to get through on my phone. Even though I had multiple items to choose from, it only let me add one of them to my box. I am not sure if I will get only the one or more, because under the description it said, add one Garnier item and get all 3. We shall see in a few weeks I guess.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2014)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I feel really accomplished. Is that sad?

Getting...

1X GARNIER FRUCTIS MARVELOUS OIL 5-ACTION HAIR ELIXIR   1X TOM’S OF MAINE LONG LASTING DEODORANT WILD LAVENDER   1X AMERICAN CREW POWER CLEANSER STYLE REMOVER   1X SINFUL COLORS NAIL POLISH   1X GEVALIA GROUND COFFEE (MAKES 4 CUPS)


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 15, 2014)

It let me get another Sinful Polish, Tom's of Maine deodorant, Garnier something or another, and it said I had room for 2-3 more but I didn't care about the others and just wanted to submit the order.


----------



## melonz (Jul 15, 2014)

Ugh, this site is so ridiculous. Nothing is working


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 15, 2014)

I can't get in, and I'm actually home today.  Butts.  I've been trying to move to natural deodorant so I'd be pleased as punch to try the Tom's.


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I feel really accomplished. Is that sad?
> 
> ...


Me too! This will be my third Sinful Colors from them (if the package containing my second one ever arrives), and that's cool. I wonder what size the Tom's of Maine will be... at least they can't send a foil of deodorant, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And is it sad that I requested the coffee even though I use a Keurig, just because I was so stoked about actually getting more than a couple of things offered to me? I was only able to fill five of the seven spots in my box, but in theory we're supposed to get all three Garnier things if we requested one of them, so that's a pretty successful "pinch" in my book!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

GAWD - that was just awful!!   But I finally got some products!! woohoo

1x Tom’s of Maine Long Lasting Deodorant Wild Lavender   1x Garnier Fructis Hydra Recharge Shampoo, Conditioner and Treatment   1x American Crew Power Cleanser Style Remover   1x Sinful Colors Nail Polish in bordeaux   1x Gevalia Ground Coffee (Makes 4 Cups)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 15, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Me too! This will be my third Sinful Colors from them (if the package containing my second one ever arrives), and that's cool. I wonder what size the Tom's of Maine will be... at least they can't send a foil of deodorant, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And is it sad that I requested the coffee even though I use a Keurig, just because I was so stoked about actually getting more than a couple of things offered to me? I was only able to fill five of the seven spots in my box, but in theory we're supposed to get all three Garnier things if we requested one of them, so that's a pretty successful "pinch" in my book!


Yeah, this was a great week! I have an order with a Sinful Colors + Skinny Cow bar from a while back that I haven't gotten yet, so hopefully that comes soon. I'm hoping the Tom's is a mini that I can keep in my purse or something! I'm not a coffee drinker at all, but my boyfriend is so he'll get that + the American Crew!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ugh. I actually got an email telling me to claim my stuff and I can't even get on the website.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 15, 2014)

I can't get anything to load but the links at the bottom of the page. Apparently they were on The Today Show today, so I doubt they really have enough for everyone who's trying to get in there.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 15, 2014)

Grades were due at noon today and I'm still missing one, so I guess I'll just add a site to obsessively refresh to the list.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 15, 2014)

I got:

1X GARNIER FRUCTIS MARVELOUS OIL 5-ACTION HAIR ELIXIR

1X AMERICAN CREW POWER CLEANSER STYLE REMOVER

1X SINFUL COLORS NAIL POLISH

1X GEVALIA GROUND COFFEE (MAKES 4 CUPS)

I didn't even get the option for the deodorant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2014)

Ugh, I got in and tried to select stuff, but it wouldn't let me because I have incomplete feedback -- which is incomplete because I NEVER RECEIVED THE STUFF IN THE FIRST PLACE. And it won't let me submit the never-got-it report. I'm taking this as a sign to just walk completely away from this program.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 15, 2014)

I had to login three times before it quit kicking me off, and every time I got in I couldn't go anywhere with error messages left and right.  But somehow I managed to checkout and get the Tom's deodorant, another Sinful Colors, Garnier scrub, American Crew cleanser, and Gevalia.

I feel like we should get medals inside the orders!


----------



## BSquared (Jul 15, 2014)

I have been trying to get a stupid sample of eye cream for 46 minutes. I really need to reevaluate my life.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I got some stuff?  Nail polish and deodorant.  Now I can go back to just refreshing grades.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally giving up--checked out with the garnier scrub, the coffee, and the nailpolish. Eh, good enough.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 15, 2014)

I finally was able to add the following. Good thing their site was lagging, because I forgot it was PinchMe day until 24 minutes after they opened the gates, and I was sure everything would be gone. A nice selection this time around! I love the free nail polish!

1X TOM’S OF MAINE LONG LASTING DEODORANT WILD LAVENDER

  1X BUEN SABOR: HEALTHY &amp; JOYFUL LATIN FOOD   1X GARNIER FRUCTIS HYDRA RECHARGE SHAMPOO, CONDITIONER AND TREATMENT   1X AMERICAN CREW POWER CLEANSER STYLE REMOVER   1X SINFUL COLORS NAIL POLISH   1X GEVALIA GROUND COFFEE (MAKES 4 CUPS)

ETA: I actually found items easier to add from their checkout page...if you go to checkout without all your box slots filled, underneath your selections it says something like "are you sure you don't want to add these items too?" and has items you haven't selected with an "add to box" button. Those worked better for me than the buttons on the actual sample pages, where I kept getting errors.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally got on to the site and then it wouldn't let me get anything until I submitted feedback for the Dove stuff I got a few times ago. It just arrived while I was on vacation and I got back a couple days and haven't tried it yet so I just made up the survey. 

Ended up getting the Garnier stuff, Sinful Colors polish, Buen Sabor coupon and the Gevalia coffee. I don't even drink coffee but I just wanted more stuff. Wish I'd gotten to try the Tom's deodorant.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

okay, I cannot for the life of ME submit feedback.  What browsers are you using?  Should I try a phone app? 

I am on windows 7 and I have used Chrome, IE and Firefox.  The submit button just doesn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 15, 2014)

I had one item with overdue feedback that I kept trying to submit on my desktop, finally gave up and tried it on my iphone and that worked so I could pick stuff. Nabbed deodorant, Sinful Colors polish, coffee (which I don't drink), Garnier oil and the American Crew.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I cannot for the life of ME submit feedback.  What browsers are you using?  Should I try a phone app?
> 
> I am on windows 7 and I have used Chrome, IE and Firefox.  The submit button just doesn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I managed to submit feedback on Windows 8 and Chrome. Try double (or triple) clicking on the submit button. Sometimes it didn't register my clicks for whatever reason.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 15, 2014)

I couldn't get anything to load in Chrome, but I eventually got it to work, very slowly, in Safari.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I cannot for the life of ME submit feedback.  What browsers are you using?  Should I try a phone app?
> 
> I am on windows 7 and I have used Chrome, IE and Firefox.  The submit button just doesn't work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was using Chrome on my mac, but I was having issues with the site loading for quite awhile.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> I had one item with overdue feedback that I kept trying to submit on my desktop, finally gave up and tried it on my iphone and that worked so I could pick stuff. Nabbed deodorant, Sinful Colors polish, coffee (which I don't drink), Garnier oil and the American Crew.


That's what I got as well. Looks like those of us who snagged at least one Garnier sample will receive all three  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *don't know if this was already mentioned earlier, because I didn't read the rest of the thread*


----------



## lastnite629 (Jul 15, 2014)

I had no problems logging on to the site, but it took awhile to get everything into my cart. 

I got:

1x Garnier Fructis Marvelous Oil 5-Action Hair Elixir
1x Tom’s of Maine Long Lasting Deodorant Wild Lavender
1x American Crew Power Cleanser Style Remover
1x Sinful Colors Nail Polish
1x Gevalia Ground Coffee (Makes 4 Cups)

This is my 4th PINCHme box &amp; each time i've been able to select a Sinful Colors polish!  My May box arrived without any samples in it, though.  Only the paperwork for the Milkbone treat was still in the box.


----------



## Krystan (Jul 15, 2014)

All I was able to get was coffee and another sinful color. Not too bad. I had to do it from mobile because the site still wouldn't load for me. I had a ton of things available but they were all out of stock


----------



## Kelli (Jul 15, 2014)

I had lots of issues today and everything is sold out (and I still can't submit feedback).

First, my password wouldn't work (it was right, I swear lol), so i had to wait to get an email to change it. Then it said I had feedback to do and those wouldn't load on my phone. When I eventually got to a computer I tried submitting feedback and it let me answer all th questions but won't submit it grrr!


----------



## BeMyBait (Jul 15, 2014)

After completely spacing the last sample day (_derp_.) this really made up for it. It seemed like I had neverending spots in my box. I was able to snag:

Sinful Colors in the Lavender Shade

Garnier Shampoo, Miracle Oil and Face Scrub

Gevalia Coffee

American Crew Shampoo (My BF Loves this stuff)

Tom's of Maine Deoderant

I wanted to go back for the Mexican Food Coupon but it was a struggle to get each item in my box as it were. I was so afraid of losing my stuff I just decided to be happy with what I got. I've never seen that brand in my local stores anyway. I was doing this on my phone at lunchtime and every click of "add to cart" was like pulling android teeth.

This is my 2nd bottle of Sinful Colors and being a polish addict I couldn't be happier.

It seems like PINCHme is getting better every time sample day comes around. My first box I was only able to get one item, 2nd box I got 3 picks and then today I got the motherload! Hopefully it stays this good.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Jul 15, 2014)

It took awhile to get through on my phone but I got:

1X GARNIER CLEAN+ BALANCING DAILY EXFOLIATOR FOR COMBINATION SKIN

1X TOM’S OF MAINE LONG LASTING DEODORANT WILD LAVENDER

1X SINFUL COLORS NAIL POLISH (sunburnt)

1X GEVALIA GROUND COFFEE (MAKES 4 CUPS)


----------



## SaraP (Jul 15, 2014)

I had to work this morning and didn't get to log in until almost noon, but I was able to get the coffee and the nail polish in the purple color. Super excited to get anything but I really really like the polish! I'm wearing one from a past box today =)


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 15, 2014)

I got a Tom's deodorant sample! woo!

After being a total ditz last time and thinking they were updating at midnight, I'm just glad I could get a hold of anything this time. Plus, I always need aluminum-free deodorant. I really struggle with reacting to mainstream brands.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jul 15, 2014)

So the Garnier thing was kind of weird in my box. I added the scrub and shampoo and when I was trying to add the oil it said I already had a Garnier product in my box. I had 2 in there. I noticed where it said if you add one you will get all three but it let me check out with both in my box. So I am really not sure what I will end up with but it was a good selection today so yea for that.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 15, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> I got a Tom's deodorant sample! woo!
> 
> After being a total ditz last time and thinking they were updating at midnight, I'm just glad I could get a hold of anything this time. Plus, I always need aluminum-free deodorant. I really struggle with reacting to mainstream brands.


I was wondering if it was aluminum free. Man, that makes me extra bummed I missed that one! Lucky!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 15, 2014)

@ I just nabbed it about 10 minutes ago. You should see if there are any left.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Jul 15, 2014)

I forgot and just checked and I had everything except the south beach bar that was out of stock.


----------



## phanne (Jul 15, 2014)

I had no idea you could pick more than one. Maybe last time there was only one left when I got to it. I feel like I just won the beauty lotto. Now, if they only had one of these for hot, successful, men...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

I just got a Sinful colors in Verbana (only color not sold out) Garnier Hair elixir, and the Gevalia coffee.  I tried the V beaute, Tom's, American crew, Garnier shampoo, garnier face wash-but it would only let me select one Garnier product. 

I tried to log in via mobile today when samples opened but was not able to navigate the site.  Happy I got something!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 15, 2014)

You guys I made my BF sign up for PinchMe a while ago and he just informed me that he got a LifeStyles condom in his offerings today.....LOL.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 15, 2014)

Remembered to log in today during lunch and managed to get the garnier shampoo/conditioner/treatment, buen sabor coupon, sinful colors in verbena, and gevalia. It wouldn't let me add more than one Garnier product but I have both the oil and exfoliator already and the shampoo was my first choice anyways.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 15, 2014)

@@kaitlin1209 Safety first! Haha. I actually have a friend who works for AVOL (AIDS Volunteer) and she hands out free condoms and lube to people. One time we were at a party and she was more than a little tipsy and she went to her car, came back in with a box, and started throwing literally hundreds of condoms in the air like confetti. 

And that's how I got a year's supply of free condoms and lube. Lol.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 15, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @@kaitlin1209 Safety first! Haha. I actually have a friend who works for AVOL (AIDS Volunteer) and she hands out free condoms and lube to people. One time we were at a party and she was more than a little tipsy and she went to her car, came back in with a box, and started throwing literally hundreds of condoms in the air like confetti.
> 
> And that's how I got a year's supply of free condoms and lube. Lol.


That is awesome!! lol.  It's interesting it was only offered to people who registered as male.  Chicks need to be prepared too!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 15, 2014)

after not having anything earlier, I tried just now and it showed everything but the bar in stock...then when I clicked everything was sold out, except the Garnier hair stuff. I was able to get that, so it's nice to be getting something. It wouldn't let me check out at first, it just kept telling me to add more items (even though everything else was sold out), eventually I got it to let me "checkout"


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

Kelli said:


> after not having anything earlier, I tried just now and it showed everything but the bar in stock...then when I clicked everything was sold out, except the Garnier hair stuff. I was able to get that, so it's nice to be getting something. It wouldn't let me check out at first, it just kept telling me to add more items (even though everything else was sold out), eventually I got it to let me "checkout"


Ugh.  Pinch me has serious issues.  At least it is free.  But they really need to do a website rehaul!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 16, 2014)

I completely forgot they were restocking today but even though it's late, I was still able to snag the Gevalia sample. I am pretty excited! My hubby and I have been wanting to try this coffee because of those goofy "Johann" commercials, but I drink so much coffee that I buy huge canisters at Costco.

However, we will now get to indulge with a delicious cup of Gevalia Kaffe, all fancy like. :w00t:


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> @ I just nabbed it about 10 minutes ago. You should see if there are any left.


lt was weird because I had already checked out awhile before that and I tried to add it multiple times and it said they were out of it. PinchMe is weird I guess!


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 16, 2014)

I got my stuff from the previous round today, and that Skinny Girl bar is surprisingly delicious. Which kind of annoys me, because I think the name is obnoxious and that makes me not want to buy them!


----------



## Kelli (Jul 17, 2014)

I also got a package today, with the Skinny Girl bar and another Sinful Colors (I think it's my 3rd from them). The crazy thing is I HAD to rate these items I hadn't even received yet to be able to get my sample yesterday *rollseyes*


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 19, 2014)

I still haven't received those samples either, I should be getting the skinny girl and the Sinful color polish.  I did not have to rate them to get this month's items, but I am supposed to have them rated by July 25th...sure hope they hurry up and arrive!  I was able to get a few things in this last package, but it was a struggle to get things into the box and checkout in time!


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 21, 2014)

My skinny girl and V Beaute eye cream finally showed up on Saturday.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 21, 2014)

I liked the skinny bar, but I didn't think it was anything special. Haven't tried the eyecream yet.


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 23, 2014)

I just ate my skinny bar for part of my breakfast and I surprisingly thought it was pretty good. Better flavor than bars sometimes have and I really liked the sea salt. Go figure. I still don't like Bethany what's-her-face though.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 23, 2014)

I love to be "skinny" but not if that means looking like Bethany what's-her-face!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jul 23, 2014)

Haven't gotten my Tom's sample yet... hope it shows up within the next two days.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got my Sinful Colors and the eye cream from the beginning of July just yesterday.  When I went to the site to check on deadline for reviews, it looked like they'd extended the deadline for another 2 weeks.  I hope that will give everyone enough time to get the products!

I missed last week's window -- stupid work, getting in the way of free stuff B)


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

When is the next scheduled time for samples? Tuesday? They seem to be off the every other Tuesday schedule lately....


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 23, 2014)

The next round of samples comes out on Aug 19...quite a while from now.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 23, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> When is the next scheduled time for samples? Tuesday? They seem to be off the every other Tuesday schedule lately....


The next round of samples is scheduled for Aug 19th....quite a ways off.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks! It does seem like when there's longer breaks, there's a lot more samples, so I'm happy with that!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2014)

I got an email from Pinch me asking me to send guys their way because they have samples.  Debating signing up my husband!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

I signed my husband up previously, and last week I think he got coffee, j crew shampoo sample and a condom lol.


----------



## acostakk (Jul 24, 2014)

There is no way my husband is going to wade thru the online madness to get samples into a box. Even though he's not working right now, he'd give up in disgust the first time the page wouldn't load. And I'm too busy trying to get samples on my own account without trying to get his done too!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 24, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> I just ate my skinny bar for part of my breakfast and I surprisingly thought it was pretty good. Better flavor than bars sometimes have and I really liked the sea salt. Go figure. I still don't like Bethany what's-her-face though.


I agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was surprised that I liked it (not enough to buy) and I still don't like her.

Since signing up I have received several nail polishes. I like that they are free of the 3 most harmful chemicals and that they last a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I find it interesting how different their color samples and bottle color are from the real shade


----------



## JaneSays (Jul 26, 2014)

I just signed my husband up.  He's getting the J.Crew shampoo, Gevalia coffee, and a condom - haha!  I have a feeling the men's side isn't going to be nearly as crazy as getting our samples.  I didn't get anything this last round.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

I just got my pinch me box from the last selection - that was fast shipping!!  the Toms of Maine is full size, the nail polish is beautiful - I got it in bordeaux and yes, I got all of the garnier samples even though I only selected the shampoo one!   I also got my coffee, which I will use in my ice coffee maker!

really fast shipping this time, and I feel like getting all of these samples after never GETTING anything but one sample, if that, really made me happy today  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yay for your happy package, @@biancardi! Maybe I'll have mine waiting when I get back from my trip on Monday (boooooooo). Glad to hear the Tom's is full-size! Are the Garnier samples foils? I don't even remember what they all were, LOL.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 26, 2014)

Awww I wish I would've gotten that full size deodorant!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Yay for your happy package, @@biancardi! Maybe I'll have mine waiting when I get back from my trip on Monday (boooooooo). Glad to hear the Tom's is full-size! Are the Garnier samples foils? I don't even remember what they all were, LOL.


the garniers are foils, but they are nice sized ones.  

There is the shampoo, conditioner, hair treatment (not leave-in), facial scrub and a hair oil


----------



## Allison H (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow, that's really fast shipping for PINCHME, I'm usually lucky to get it in time for my reviews! Maybe mine will show up soon as well!


----------



## lindzebra (Jul 27, 2014)

I hope they offer the deodorant again, I've always wanted to try Tom's.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just got my pinch me box from the last selection - that was fast shipping!!  the Toms of Maine is full size, the nail polish is beautiful - I got it in bordeaux and yes, I got all of the garnier samples even though I only selected the shampoo one!   I also got my coffee, which I will use in my ice coffee maker!
> 
> really fast shipping this time, and I feel like getting all of these samples after never GETTING anything but one sample, if that, really made me happy today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh I can't WAIT to get my package this time!! I was hoping the Toms would be full size. I don't even remember which Sinful color I picked &amp; happy to hear we get all the Garnier samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivfmommy (Jul 28, 2014)

my box came on friday!! I got my 3rd Sinful Colors polish from them!! I got a pretty hot pink, the last two were yellow and green, so this will def get more wear!  The Garnier facial scrub is nice, I havent tried the shampoo or the hair oil yet.  and the coffee is on deck for the pot!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow this fast shipping has me so hopeful!


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 29, 2014)

Still waiting for my new box. I do have a confession to make though. I was at Target last night and they had the Skinny Girl bars - three flavors, including the Chocolate Peanut Butter with Sea Salt. The other two flavors were all still there, but I got the last box of the chocolate peanut butter ones.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 31, 2014)

Instagram has a post showing Eco Tools will be in the next round of samples on Aug 26! Excited for that, I've used some of their brushes and they are okay... For free they're awesome lol.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay PinchMe! The Tom's smells fantastic (like real lavender, unlike the Secret Ooh La Lavender scent). I usually wear antiperspirants, so it will be interesting to see if this works for me. But, 2 full size products, 6 nice sized foils, a coffee sample, and a free coupon in the mail for $0 shipped, and you don't have to talk up their products! You can't beat that with a stick, even counting the endless webpage refreshing on sample days. I love PinchMe!  :wub:


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 1, 2014)

P.S. There is a survey up asking your preferred time for releasing samples.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm so sad I didn't get the deodorant.... it wasn't up when I got my samples and now it is listed as sold out in my sample area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 1, 2014)

I really wanted that deodorant too. Hope they give that out again.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yay! I received my Dove Oxygen samples today, finally. I had to fill out the surveys for this product to order the last round of samples, even though it hadn't arrived. The samples are a nice size and resealable. I looked up both the USPS and DHL tracking numbers on the label because I was curious when it actually shipped, and neither seem to exist. Does that mean my package has been under a sorting machine at the post office for a couple months, or what?

I'm a big fan of Dove, so I'm looking forward to trying these out.




ETA: I selected this sample on May 28. The box that arrived yesterday was ordered on July 15.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 3, 2014)

I just got a response from customer service to a question I asked on June 16. Ha. Nice work. (It was about how to add an Amazon Prime account. They basically just said to email them about it.)


----------



## lovepink (Aug 3, 2014)

I got home from vacation today and had a box from Pinch me in there!  The box was pretty beat up and the nail polish cap was sticking out but everything was ok.

I got the Gevalia coffee(came with a coupon too) Garnier face exfoliator, Garnier Hydra Recharge shampoot conditioner and 1 minute moisture plenish treatment, Garnier Marvelous oil and Sinful colors nail polish in Verbena-a purple/lilac color.

Shipping was super fast this time!


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 3, 2014)

Mine's here too! The Sinful Colors in Verbena (so pretty!), all the Garnier things, coffee, American Crew, and the Tom's deodorant. Pretty awesome "pinch," it's the first one that's had more than a couple of things available for me... hope the selection stays better in the future!


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 5, 2014)

My box arrived yesterday. The deodorant melted a bit on some of the other items, but not too bad. I was pleased the lavender scent wasn't too strong as lavender usually makes me sneeze like no one's business.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't want to use the packet of Garnier face wash, because it has polyethylene beads, and it's not good to wash them down the drain. Those are the things that have been banned in some states recently, because they are dangerous pollutants for sea life, etc. Will it be any safer just to throw the packet away unopened, I wonder?


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 5, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> I don't want to use the packet of Garnier face wash, because it has polyethylene beads, and it's not good to wash them down the drain. Those are the things that have been banned in some states recently, because they are dangerous pollutants for sea life, etc. Will it be any safer just to throw the packet away unopened, I wonder?


Oh shoot I glanced at the ingredients and missed that.   I have a FS as a comp from L'Oreal testing program that I've been using as a body scrub since it isn't for my skin type.  Guess what's left is going in the garbage.  Back to sugar+coconut oil.


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 6, 2014)

I voted to keep the sampling day/time the same. I like Tuesdays early morning Pacific.

Though the scent of the deodorant may not have been strong, it also didn't get the job done. Big fail for me. The survey only had two questions though, so it was an easy one to finish.


----------



## Krystan (Aug 25, 2014)

tomorrow is the day! some folks on there facebook who got early access said they got up to 12 items!! it's going to be a back to school theme, and moms are supposed to get the most  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Aug 25, 2014)

I never received the Gevalia I requested last time. Is that odd? Or does it take a while? Because it was telling me to do the survey, so I did (lied, obvs) just so that I could still be eligible for this time around.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 25, 2014)

Tomorrow is the day alright... I hope I can get anything with all the newbies from watching TV! :|


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

It gets harder every month.  For me, each month they have offered me more than the previous month, so that is good!  I will be ready, I just hope I can get through!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 25, 2014)

Krystan said:


> tomorrow is the day! some folks on there facebook who got early access said they got up to 12 items!! it's going to be a back to school theme, and moms are supposed to get the most  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How did they get early access?  That would be awesome!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder! BTW...I'm a mom, but I don't remember PINCHMe asking about that? If they know I am and more items are for moms, that's awesome for me, now to just remember to visit them on time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystan (Aug 26, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> How did they get early access?  That would be awesome!


They had to be one of the first 500 to tweet something a few weeks ago. some samples apparently sold out yesterday! there are a few sneak peaks on their FB.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey, I'm a mom.  (And I'm pretty sure I told them that in the initial survey).  I'm ready, I'm waiting.  Spoil me, PinchMe!!!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I never received the Gevalia I requested last time. Is that odd? Or does it take a while? Because it was telling me to do the survey, so I did (lied, obvs) just so that I could still be eligible for this time around.


Mine have been late like this a couple of times.  I think it's normal.


----------



## Krystan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ready, Set, Refresh 1 Million times, Go! Lol. I'm not looking forward to the next 5 minutes.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

"Unfortunately there are no samples available to you." Is this one ONLY for parents?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 26, 2014)

Unfortunately there are no samples available to you at the moment.


----------



## feemia (Aug 26, 2014)

I got the same message.  I thought for sure that would be at least a couple of things for the non-breeders.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 26, 2014)

I got the same message!  I am a parent.  I just filled out the surveys that were sitting there probably 15 minutes before..  The ones that asked me if I purchased my last products.   So, I thought maybe it was that for me.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> "Unfortunately there are no samples available to you." Is this one ONLY for parents?


I'm a parent and there are none for me either.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm guessing they are having some kind of technical issues. Wouldn't be the first time for them lol


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

Everyone on their FB page is complaining about getting this message. Maybe it's a glitch.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 26, 2014)

Whomp whomp.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nothing for me.


----------



## Krystan (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm a parent and I got one lame sample. Allegra Allergy.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nothing


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not a parent and there's zip for me. Super disappointing!


----------



## Allison H (Aug 26, 2014)

So...Allegra and a scented marker are the only things I've seen people post about. Odd...I thought there were more options?


----------



## Allison H (Aug 26, 2014)

Well I'm also a parent, and nothing for me...lots of parents are getting the same error message. Thier site is down though, so hopefully they'll fix the glitch for us all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 26, 2014)

I've got the same "unfortunately there are no samples available to you at the moment" message. Not a parent either.

I'm kind of disappointed since I've been looking forward to giving this a try since last month.  I had signed up and even loaded items into my box, and it wouldn't take my address (and I tried home and work multiple ways).  I had to email their CS to eventually manually add my shipping info, but by then it was way too late since it took them about 2 days to do.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 26, 2014)

Not a parent, but there were quite a few things available to me. I got an allegra sample, sinful colors nail polish (again), a gevalia coffee sample (again), wet-naps, a montagne jeunesse fruit sleep mask, and an american greetings sample. The snapea crisps were already sold out and I was on there exactly at noon. Did anyone get the pencils or markers? (They were in the e-mail I got, but not available to me.)


----------



## candes (Aug 26, 2014)

Parent, but none under 18, and nada zip ziltch.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 26, 2014)

The site is up for me but, the dreaded message remains no matter how many times I refresh.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

I got 7 items, let me see if I can remember:

Sinful Colors Polish, not sure which color actually made it into my cart

Studio Ink Greeting Cards (not even sure what it is, maybe a printed card?)

Wet-Nap Antibacterial Hand Wipe

Renew You Sleep Spa Pack (guessing one mask)

Paper Mate (Pencils...?)

Mr Sketch Scented Markers (I think you get one marker)

Gevalia Coffee (4-cup pack)

SnapPea Crisps

I may not have gotten the wet nap, the site was being weird and laggy.  There was also Allegra Allergy pills, which I don't need, and a coupon for "Beyond Meat", which I don't think I can find in my (rural) area.

I'm pretty happy but it was quite stressful.  I kept hitting the checkout button, while watching my cart time tick down, and it WOULDN'T respond.  But I'm happy to get the things I did get.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 26, 2014)

There's nothing for me as well. I refreshed and the site seems to be working fine, but no samples. It's just giving me coupons for things I don't want/need.


----------



## ChelsDixon (Aug 26, 2014)

I got sinful colors, Allegra, anti bac wipes, mr sketch, the pencils, snap peas, and renew you sleep spa


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

Weird, I wonder how they decided who would get samples this time and who wouldn't? Random? People who gave good reviews/said they bought things? People who didn't get things last time? I'm always curious about what's going on with these things. Apparently being a parent or not didn't matter!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh! colors available for the Sinful Colors Polish were:

Verbena (lavender)

Folly (bright pinky-red)

Aquamarine (looked more like turquoise to me)

they were all cremes, no glitters or holos.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

The only offer I had was the Allegra.  Super disappointed this time.  Oh well win some lose some.

And yes, I am a parent of 3, so I don't know how they decided who got what this time.


----------



## msambrosia (Aug 26, 2014)

@@lyncaf You might be onto something. I think that the last time, there was nothing available to me. This time, I was able to pick six things.


----------



## sldb (Aug 26, 2014)

The only sample available to me was the Allegra. I have a 4 year old and a 2 year old. How did I not get offered the Wet Nap or the scented marker??


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the pen, card, and polish in my box but I can't check out.  We'll see.


----------



## ChelsDixon (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a 7 year old and 3 year old


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 26, 2014)

For those that did get offered samples, were they there right away?  Or did you have to refresh for awhile?  I am just wondering if I should call it a day.


----------



## lastnite629 (Aug 26, 2014)

There were 7 samples available to me. One ran out before I could add it, though.  I'm not a parent.



msambrosia said:


> Not a parent, but there were quite a few things available to me. I got an allegra sample, sinful colors nail polish (again), a gevalia coffee sample (again), wet-naps, a montagne jeunesse fruit sleep mask, and an american greetings sample. The snapea crisps were already sold out and I was on there exactly at noon. Did anyone get the pencils or markers? (They were in the e-mail I got, but not available to me.)


These are the same samples I snagged!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I got nuthin' there was nothing available for me to pick


----------



## Lillyn (Aug 26, 2014)

This is just ridiculous! The last time they refused to take my address and this time they say I have no samples. I find it too stressful to try again next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh well, still nothing for me. I'm glad some of you are finally getting items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm calling it quits.  I've been refreshing since it opened and still nothing.  Oh well, better luck next time.

Does anyone know how you link your amazon prime account?  The site is suggesting I sign up because "certain samples are only available to Amazon Prime Members".  I've already got prime but I can't find anywhere on the site to indicate that.  Maybe I need to contact their CS on this?


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 26, 2014)

Lillyn said:


> This is just ridiculous! The last time they refused to take my address and this time they say I have no samples. I find it too stressful to try again next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same story for me - super frustrating!!! I'm going to give it one more go next time because 'third time's the charm" right??


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 26, 2014)

SuzeeLauren said:


> I'm calling it quits.  I've been refreshing since it opened and still nothing.  Oh well, better luck next time.
> 
> Does anyone know how you link your amazon prime account?  The site is suggesting I sign up because "certain samples are only available to Amazon Prime Members".  I've already got prime but I can't find anywhere on the site to indicate that.  Maybe I need to contact their CS on this?


Yes, I emailed them about that last month, and they said this: "If your Amazon Prime account is linked to a different account, please let us know what the email address is and we will manually link your account for you."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2014)

I've actually forgotten about or been away from the house the last few times samples were available, I think that may have something to do with it.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got in and it was super easy.  I picked a full box. Polish, Pen, Marker, Face Mask, Pea Snacks, Gevalia, Wet Wipe... and 2 others that I don't remember.  It was very easy getting through at this time.


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 26, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Yes, I emailed them about that last month, and they said this: "If your Amazon Prime account is linked to a different account, please let us know what the email address is and we will manually link your account for you."


Hmmm... it's on the same email address as my account is, so maybe I don't need to do anything?  I guess I'll shoot them an email to be sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

Well I just signed back on to see if anything changed, and now I have all kinds of things available only I can't get any of them because I already selected a box consisting of the Allegra, the only sample I was offered at noon.  That is highly frustrating!


----------



## SaraP (Aug 26, 2014)

I forgot about this and just logged in at 9:27. Everything was available, except the nail polish and snack peas. I think I got:

Studio Ink Greeting Cards 

Wet-Nap Antibacterial Hand Wipe

Renew Oil Mask?

Paper Mate Pencils 

Mr Sketch Scented Marker

Gevalia Coffee


----------



## kaelahbae (Aug 26, 2014)

I went back early from my break only to have nothing available. What a bummer.

ETA: I gave it one more try. I had 5 products on my page but the greeting cards and masks were sold out. I got a Beyond Meat coupon for a free product, Harvest Snaps, and coffee. Not the best ever, for sure, but I'm glad SOMETHING popped up for me! Maybe they are doing things in shifts to keep the site from crashing again? Who knows.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 26, 2014)

Have been logging in since noon - now it is easy but still NOTHING!!!

Last month, I apparently had items but I was out of town and didn't log in on time.

This is so annoying!!!


----------



## acostakk (Aug 26, 2014)

I only had the Allegra earlier and didn't want it. Just checked again and had Gevalia, snappeas and a mask in addition to the Allegra. And a sold-out Sinful Colors. I went for it mostly to have a chance to change my address. The fact that you can't update your address except in the middle of the ordering frenzy when you might lose your box at any moment really irritates me.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 26, 2014)

I finally got some items. It offered 6 items, and they were all available, but my cart could only hold 5 items. I dropped my least exciting item (Allegra)...


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 26, 2014)

I tried logging in and logging out and then tried on my phone too. Still nothing. Maybe it's because I got a bunch of things last time. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Well I just signed back on to see if anything changed, and now I have all kinds of things available only I can't get any of them because I already selected a box consisting of the Allegra, the only sample I was offered at noon.  That is highly frustrating!


This is exactly what happened to me last time. I feel your pain!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

I sent them an email asking if there is any way possible they could add any other available offers to my box since they weren't there when I did it the first time.  It doesn't hurt to ask, right?  I knew I should have waited a bit, but we have allergies so bad in our house, I knew we would use the Allegra so I pounced.  Lesson learned.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 26, 2014)

Nothing for me.  Oh well.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Krystan (Aug 26, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Well I just signed back on to see if anything changed, and now I have all kinds of things available only I can't get any of them because I already selected a box consisting of the Allegra, the only sample I was offered at noon.  That is highly frustrating!


This happened to me too.... How sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 26, 2014)

I find it so odd that PINCHme is saying that everything was targeted to moms. First, it always pisses me off when I get dinged for not breeding. But second, these things I'm seeing listed are not all just for kids/moms. Do kids drink coffee? Do non-breeding adults not get allergies or eat peas? Ugh.


----------



## Kookymama (Aug 26, 2014)

After 4 hours I went back just for kicks.  I had an offering of Meatless Meat (no thanks) and Gevalia.  I took the Gevalia which is what I got last time.  I have a keurig but I will wrestle with this sample and the reuseable filter.  Free is Free.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 26, 2014)

About half an hour ago on FB they said they had samples for Moms and men who didn't have samples earlier. I am not a mom or a man, but decided to check, but still nothing.  I don't think the mom thing was that important since so many non moms got a bunch.

It's a bummer since last time all I got was the Garnier and this time nothing and so many people got tons of them. It's free, so I'm not complaining,  it just kind of sucks, since it seems like i used to get atleast _something_ every couple weeks. Now it's once a month and I get nothing.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 26, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> I find it so odd that PINCHme is saying that everything was targeted to moms. First, it always pisses me off when I get dinged for not breeding. But second, these things I'm seeing listed are not all just for kids/moms. Do kids drink coffee? Do non-breeding adults not get allergies or eat peas? Ugh.


You have to keep in mind that some companies might be looking for info on how moms specifically respond to certain things.  This doesn't mean non moms don't use those things, but just means that at the moment, these companies are looking for feedback from mothers for whatever reason.

I also don't want to offend you or get into this with you (I have no kids either) but I don't think it's very nice to imply moms are 'breeders' and everyone else is 'non breeders'.  I know that's probably not what you meant, but there is a lot more to being a mom than 'breeding' and I really respect moms.  I don't think it is morally preferable to be a mom or to not be a mom, but I don't think that's what pinchme or the companies are trying to imply, and I don't really think it's nice to reduce it to the terms 'breeding' 'not breeding' when this is a personal choice that is a lot more nuanced than that.


----------



## kayla0906 (Aug 26, 2014)

Been refreshing since 11am CST, Mine still says:

"Unfortunately there are no samples available to you at the moment."


----------



## kayla0906 (Aug 26, 2014)

Created a whole new account and said I had kids.... now I have options... but just the coffee is left:/


----------



## candes (Aug 26, 2014)

I am the parent of an adult child. And lets just say that I still spend a lot on her. So this was their loss. I had already bought a bag full of polishes and was thinking about buying the shampoo from the last box.

Anyways, after they wasted my time, all for naught, I am deleting my account and having all my marketing info removed. I am looking for new products to spicen up my life, not just free stuff. And this was an effort in futileness.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 29, 2014)

@@tulosai, I certainly didn't mean to offend, and I don't want to argue either, but I do want to clarify... I didn't say that I think mothers are nothing but "breeders." I only used that word as a verb to describe the act of producing a child vs. not producing one... which is something that is a more-or-less constant source of angst for me as a childless 35-year-old. I don't know how old you are, but I have the impression that you're a good bit younger than I am, so I don't know if you've yet encountered the constant questioning about why you're childless, being told that you're not living a full life / don't know what love really is until you have children, and the unspoken implication of "what's wrong with you?" that turns into a gnawing feeling of "what's wrong with me?" Just last night, a 19-year-old co-worker who already has a little one of her own spent the greater part of the evening telling me how much I needed to have a baby, and joking with everyone on my unit that they needed to set me up with someone, any man in the hospital, so that I could have a kid before it's too late... and that just sucks. And do you know that someone actually told me recently that I better hurry up, because at my age, my eggs are starting to crack? So even though it may seem silly to you to get up in arms over a little thing like this, sometimes something just catches me at the wrong time and stings to encounter yet another tiny reminder of what society perceives as my failure as a woman.

In other news: I finally tried my Tom's of Maine sample last night before work... shouldn't have done that! I just hope my poor patients didn't catch a whiff of me after about four hours into the shift. Into the trash with that one.


----------



## tulosai (Aug 29, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> @@tulosai, I certainly didn't mean to offend, and I don't want to argue either, but I do want to clarify... I didn't say that I think mothers are nothing but "breeders." I only used that word as a verb to describe the act of producing a child vs. not producing one... which is something that is a more-or-less constant source of angst for me as a childless 35-year-old. I don't know how old you are, but I have the impression that you're a good bit younger than I am, so I don't know if you've yet encountered the constant questioning about why you're childless, being told that you're not living a full life / don't know what love really is until you have children, and the unspoken implication of "what's wrong with you?" that turns into a gnawing feeling of "what's wrong with me?" Just last night, a 19-year-old co-worker who already has a little one of her own spent the greater part of the evening telling me how much I needed to have a baby, and joking with everyone on my unit that they needed to set me up with someone, any man in the hospital, so that I could have a kid before it's too late... and that just sucks. And do you know that someone actually told me recently that I better hurry up, because at my age, my eggs are starting to crack? So even though it may seem silly to you to get up in arms over a little thing like this, sometimes something just catches me at the wrong time and stings to encounter yet another tiny reminder of what society perceives as my failure as a woman.
> 
> In other news: I finally tried my Tom's of Maine sample last night before work... shouldn't have done that! I just hope my poor patients didn't catch a whiff of me after about four hours into the shift. Into the trash with that one.


I definitely know that some people (usually in my experience also women) are unkind about women who don't have kids. I view this as also unacceptable.  In fact, the real issue as I see it is that unkind and often insulting and often untrue things are said about both camps about the other camp.  

I think the only way forward is for women to start supporting other women and their choices, whatever those choices are.  No one should be made to feel bad because they are childless.  But mothers should not be devalued either.  The word breeder is pejorative in referring to humans in my opinion, however you meant it, just as it is pejorative to ask someone why they don't have children.

You are right that I am younger than you (though a good bit might be stretching it) but something that was actually said to me at WORK about a year ago was 'when you have kids you'll understand.' I found the absolute assumption that I wanted and would have kids to be downright insulting, and I told the person so.

Basically I advocate stopping the mud slinging on both sides and all being supportive of each other and worrying about ourselves. That's all.  And I'm sorry if I am coming across as harsh to you, either before or now.  But this is something I feel strongly about.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 29, 2014)

@@tulosai, I don't think you're being harsh, and I'm actually glad that this is a place where we both feel comfortable enough to speak our minds without "fighting." I certainly don't feel like you're attacking me, and I hope you feel the same way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And though my choice of word may make you think I don't agree with you, we are actually on the same page.


----------



## Allison H (Aug 30, 2014)

As a mom, you ladies are fine. Everyone is entitled to their own thoughts and opinions, and neither of you seem out of line to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had my daughter at 30 years old, and the man performing my ultrasound saw my age and informed me that I was old to be having my first child. I thought he was just joking...bad at delivering a line or whatnot, but the nurse said he wasn't. It was just awkward for me, and though I don't find 30 old, I feel he should've left his opinion to himself. That being said, I'm with you ladies on appropriate comments and ::cough:: suggestions some people like to give.

Thanks for the update on the Tom's of Maine sample. I've never tried that brand, and perhaps I should keep it that way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Aug 30, 2014)

Seriously, 30 years old is not old to be having a first child! At least I don't think so. Of course I had my kids at 36 and 38. I got lucky and nobody pointed out to me that I was of "advanced maternal age."


----------



## acostakk (Aug 30, 2014)

Unfortunately, the judgement and comments don't stop. The day I appeared in public with my newborn the "so when are you going to have another one" comments started. My favorite? " you CAN'T have just one!" Umm...yeah I can. My brother who has eleven kids gets rude comments about having too many. No matter what you choose, someone will tell you you're doing it all wrong because it's not what they did.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 30, 2014)

I also hated the Tom's of Maine deodorant, and it worked exactly the same for me as the Arm &amp; Hammer "aluminum free" deodorant I tried last summer. It makes the underarm area of my shirts smell SO BAD. Gag.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Aug 30, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I also hated the Tom's of Maine deodorant, and it worked exactly the same for me as the Arm &amp; Hammer "aluminum free" deodorant I tried last summer. It makes the underarm area of my shirts smell SO BAD. Gag.


Aluminum is what stops you from sweating clogging everything and whatnot. It also has a ton of other bad and good properties so it's used in everything from deodorant to rat poison to vaccines. I use aluminum free stuff and until you use it for a good amount of time your body won't get used it to it and it won't work. It takes a good week to a week and a half. I made the switch after my vaccine injury and did it during winter vacation the week before christmas so I didn't stink up anywhere publicly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I can totally understand why it isn't working for you guys, especially if you have been using regular underarm protectant (antiperspirant) all your life.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Sep 2, 2014)

I second comments made by @! There is definitely an adjustment period for switching to aluminum free deodorant. For me it also took 1-2 weeks, but it was SO worth it. I used to have pretty bad sweating problems. I would need to apply antiperspirant 2-3 times a day so would always have to carry it with me. I would frequently start sweating a few hours after application. It was a nightmare. Since coming off of it, I sweat a lot less, and have less of a problem then I did when I was using antiperspirant. Plus it's the aluminum ingredients that cause the yellow marks on white shirts, so I used to avoid wearing light colors and now I can finally wear all of my beautiful white clothes without worrying! It's been amazing!


----------



## candes (Sep 2, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> Aluminum is what stops you from sweating clogging everything and whatnot. It also has a ton of other bad and good properties so it's used in everything from deodorant to rat poison to vaccines. I use aluminum free stuff and until you use it for a good amount of time your body won't get used it to it and it won't work. It takes a good week to a week and a half. I made the switch after my vaccine injury and did it during winter vacation the week before christmas so I didn't stink up anywhere publicly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I can totally understand why it isn't working for you guys, especially if you have been using regular underarm protectant (antiperspirant) all your life.


Even more reason here to use aluminum free stuff. There is now a suspected relationship with underarm aluminum and Alzheimer's! All along all mention was about cooking with it. I say don't risk it. Many decades ago, there was talk about the aluminum pan business. And my mother laughed it off. Well, she died this year from Alzheimer's.

Anyways, I am stocked up, but I will be switching once I run out.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 2, 2014)

I stopped using Aluminum deodorant and broke out with welts under my arms. After a few weeks I ran out of the Weleda deodorant I was using and bought some mineral deodorant and welts once more. I think thats my body telling me no more clogging me up. I carry either my Lavanila deodorant or Burt Bees deodorant in my purse. Only because it has been crazy humid, should not have switched in the summer but I have not been sweating like I did even with my Secret Platinum protection that lasted 2 days. I have not tried Tom's  recently because I used to hate it but I may try it again.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 2, 2014)

The link between aluminum containing deodorant and Alzheimer's is decidedly wishy-washy, at least from reliable (published, peer reviewed, double-blind etc) sources, not to mention the hundreds of ways we are exposed to aluminum daily, even from vegetables that leech it from the soil. I've been trying to switch nonetheless, since I tend to gravitate towards natural products .  I had an adjustment period but the Tom's is worthless on me.  Not to be TMI, but I'm pretty sure it made me smell worse, like skunky almost.  I use Jason naturals, it has tea tree oil, baking soda, and cornstarch in it which seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Mickayla-Kat Dussault (Sep 2, 2014)

meggpi said:


> The link between aluminum containing deodorant and Alzheimer's is decidedly wishy-washy, at least from reliable (published, peer reviewed, double-blind etc) sources, not to mention the hundreds of ways we are exposed to aluminum daily, even from vegetables that leech it from the soil. I've been trying to switch nonetheless, since I tend to gravitate towards natural products .  I had an adjustment period but the Tom's is worthless on me.  Not to be TMI, but I'm pretty sure it made me smell worse, like skunky almost.  I use Jason naturals, it has tea tree oil, baking soda, and cornstarch in it which seem to work pretty well.


 Yeah a lot of things that could put big money corporations under in sales is wishy-washy. They'll find their own ways to disprove the problem and laugh it off because they want your cash. That's why I had doctors laughing in my face about my vaccine injury, they truthfully didn't think it was possible either. A trip to Washington DC later and seeing a specialist in that field told me otherwise. New Zealand and America I believe are the only two places that legally allow you to do Ads for drugs and vaccines.

Also, as a matter of fact, they say preservatives and dyes are still safe but in a survey of A LOT of people (thousands and thousands) those who had a LUNCH (just one meal) of preservative free and dye free foods did 14% better on tests than those who had regular things. Which is saying something. 

Anyway it's not my case to say anything and I'm definitely not telling you everything that isn't all-natural is bad, I'm just saying that all that mumbo-jumbo about people "disproving" stuff on aluminum ties (which I believe my specialist said had something to do with my reaction. His whole statement was very scientific for the court so I could be wrong.) are nonexistent.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't use any of the deodorants contain in baking soda, they give me a chemical burn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Every once in a while I will use them Since they work so well but the. My armpits turn black and then red if I go for too many days. 1 or 2 days doesn't do anything but after that...


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 2, 2014)

I never said it has been disproved, I said it was wishy washy. Aluminum is abundant in many naturally occurring ways which makes it nearly impossible to study reliably. I have access to a lot of databases of published studies and I'm comfortable that every single medical university is not part of a grand conspiracy. Funding info is easy to find. I only brought it up because fear mongering should be balanced out.

Anyway I'm still trying to eliminate unnecessary maybe or maybe not harmful things from my routine, because it can't hurt. That is, unless you sit next to me after using Tom's deodorant, you may get sick for real.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I can't use any of the deodorants contain in baking soda, they give me a chemical burn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Every once in a while I will use them Since they work so well but the. My armpits turn black and then red if I go for too many days. 1 or 2 days doesn't do anything but after that...


Baking soda, really? That's butts, it's effective stuff.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 2, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Anyway I'm still trying to eliminate unnecessary maybe or maybe not harmful things from my routine, because it can't hurt. That is, unless you sit next to me after using Tom's deodorant, you may get sick for real.


ROTFLMAO :rotfl:  I agree with this statement so completely in every way! I thought it was just the transition from Secret to Tom's but its not worth retrying then.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 2, 2014)

meggpi said:


> Baking soda, really? That's butts, it's effective stuff.


I looked it up and its acidic so it gave some tips, using diluted vinegar before. I may try it again, it doesn't hurt in the black phase so I will know to stop if it starts to change color.


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 3, 2014)

I briefly switched from Secret Clinical Strength to Tom's for about 3 days, including one day where I used a little of both. I agree with @@Meggpi, I don't remember the last time I smelled that bad. It made me sad, because Tom's lavender fragrance is so much better than Secret's, but I can't risk that stink.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 3, 2014)

KittyKatKisses said:


> Also, as a matter of fact, they say preservatives and dyes are still safe but in a survey of A LOT of people (thousands and thousands) those who had a LUNCH (just one meal) of preservative free and dye free foods did 14% better on tests than those who had regular things. Which is saying something.


That is a pretty drastic finding after only one meal. What specific study was this? I have to admit I am skeptical. 

I wonder how much dye is in the skinnygirl granola bar I got from PinchMe (look at me staying on topic)


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 3, 2014)

I tried the Tom's again tonight.  I know the internet wants to know all about my smell, but I had a chem lab from 7-9:30 and was trying to do all my chemming around with my arms down at my sides.  Why do I keep trying it?  I want it to work, I love the lavender smell.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

Just got my box!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 18, 2014)

sarap said:


> Just got my box!


That card is so cute...are those beer mugs? Haha. Is it blank inside?


----------



## SaraP (Sep 18, 2014)

No, it says "I like you more then beer, don't tell beer." haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 19, 2014)

sarap said:


> No, it says "I like you more then beer, don't tell beer." haha


Haha I love that!  Hopefully my box shows up soon!  Did you end up getting those pencil things?


----------



## SaraP (Sep 19, 2014)

I received 1 scented marker (cherry) and 1 Papermate #2 pencil. The pencil is plastic with a push the eraser mechanism to control the lead. It's really a nice pencil and I'm planning on buying more for the kiddos. Nothing bugs me more then a million little pieces of lead all over the place, if you're familiar with this topic...the lead is thicker than the 7mm size.

*edited to correct auto-correct


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how often they actually have a "sample Tuesday" ? I thought it was every other week, but that does not seem to be the case. Thanks!


----------



## mirandamanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Isn't it once a month now? The next day is tomorrow. They teased Ecotools in that post.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe as mentioned above it is now once a month. BTW, thanks for the reminder!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, it's tomorrow! Yay!!


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

According to PinchMe's Facebook page, we all should receive an email shortly before the samples go live letting us know if there are any samples available.


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 23, 2014)

None for me. I'm glad I knew ahead of time, but disappointed at not getting anything the last few times.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

That's a letdown that those that received nothing last time are in the same boat again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been super lucky in getting samples...hope it holds up today!


----------



## SaraP (Sep 23, 2014)

Did you all remember to do your surveys??


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

sarap said:


> Did you all remember to do your surveys??


Yep, I did! Now I'm just waiting for my email... I've been like you, and pretty lucky with the samples.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 23, 2014)

No samples for me? What the crap, two weeks in a row, what a bummer!!


----------



## meganbernadette (Sep 23, 2014)

PINCHME seriously stinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I logged on exactly at 12 noon today and added the beauty blender sponge from ecotools to my box, and when I went to check out it said it was sold out and that there were no other samples available. Sadface.


----------



## SaraP (Sep 23, 2014)

I just have cereal available...maybe I'll wait an hour and try again.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I am going to wait a bit and try again. Last time I messed up by taking the one item because everything became available later.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 23, 2014)

PinchMe just sent my email (but I've been logged in since 9).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It shows the Ecotools was available, but out of stock. Oh well. I might try back later. I had the same issue with the fingernail polish, but ended up getting it later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 23, 2014)

Annnnnd all that showed up on my screen at 9:05 was some shampoo I believe I already tried and the Ecotools, BOTH out of stock. Meh. Kinda over PinchMe at this point anyway, I have sooo much stuff haha!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 23, 2014)

Same.  I have the sponge, the Garnier, and the stevia.  Only the stevia is in stock.  I'll try again later.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 23, 2014)

Second month with nothing!

The only thing available was coffee (again!) and it's sold out too!


----------



## lyncaf (Sep 23, 2014)

Okay, I quit. Not worth bothering anymore.


----------



## yellowdoodlebug (Sep 23, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Okay, I quit. Not worth bothering anymore.


Ditto. After two months of nothing, it just doesn't seem worth the effort.


----------



## Schmootc (Sep 23, 2014)

I didn't have anything lost month and got the sponge this month. Course I bought myself one last month that I still haven't used, but I'll just add this one to the stash and get to it eventually.


----------



## Kookymama (Sep 23, 2014)

Last month or whenever the offering was, I got that Gevalia coffee for the second time. It hasn't even arrived. I was a few minutes late to the party today and got the Stevia only. I actually will use that so, I went with it. It came with a "chance to win" pop up for something I can't remember. I had to agree to it to keep going. Then got a bunch of additional messages asking if I want emails from Joss &amp; Main and a few others. I removed my cell phone number as I think it was going to send me txt messages.  I will probably regret this.


----------



## BSquared (Sep 23, 2014)

Ecotools and more garnier for me, both out of stock. Boo.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 23, 2014)

Coffee was the only thing in stock for me and I don't drink coffee. Oh well.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 23, 2014)

Logged in and had nothing available.  Then to add insult to injury Pinch Me sent me an email to let me know I had no samples available but that they were working hard to make sure that some would be available in the future.

Uh huh, ok sure Pinch Me.

Hi PINCHer,
 
Thank you for participating in Sample Tuesday today. We’re sorry you didn't get any free samples in our release today but we want you to know that we’re already hard at work trying to get you samples for the next sample Tuesday.
 
In the meantime, make sure you check out the great promotions and offers on our site that are available for you to participate in today — https://www.pinchme.com/offers.
 
Thanks for being such a great PINCHer and we hope you have better luck next time.
 
Yours Truly,
 
The PINCHme Team
 
Also what is up with everyone having to have a "name" for followers.  Ipsters for Ipsy, PINCHer for Pinch me, really?


----------



## BSquared (Sep 23, 2014)

I got that same email and I do not enjoy being called a pincher either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> Logged in and had nothing available. Then to add insult to injury Pinch Me sent me an email to let me know I had no samples available but that they were working hard to make sure that some would be available in the future.
> 
> Uh huh, ok sure Pinch Me.
> 
> ...


Got this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 24, 2014)

Yup, I logged in and all there was for me was coffee. Neither mw nor my husband drink coffee. I too got the annoying sorry you didn't get any sample email. I HATE PinchMe too much work for nothing!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 24, 2014)

I am personally annoyed with PinchMe. The first couple boxes were great! While it was a challenge to get the products, it wasn't impossible and it was kind of fun! Last month things didn't show up until 30 minutes or more after the 12:00 time frame, so I thought I was only eligible for 1 item and took it. Had I waited, I could have had 3 or 4. This month the only thing available was sweetener, which I don't use so I left it for those who do, and everything else was already out. How did all those people get advance boxes? I kept checking FB and Twitter trying to see if they would do it again this month and nothing. I do all of my reviews, I am an amazon prime member and nothing! Maybe they should change it up if they are getting so big. It isn't a fair system at this point if everything is gone before it even begins. Maybe they should have a couple dates a month with fewer people selecting on those days or maybe do it more like smiley 360 and bzzz agent where you get selected for a campaign. The last two months have been awful!


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah,  I'll agree that 2 months with no available samples is kind of a disappointment, especially after the debacle that was my first attempt when I had a bunch in my box but the site wouldn't take my address.  I got that email too - I was hoping that the third try would be the charm, but apparently not.


----------



## Toby Burke (Sep 25, 2014)

I used to get at least two samples in each box - this was when the box was available each fortnight - before it became too "popular"


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm fairly new to Pinch Me and I'm still not entirely sure how it's supposed to work.  I started about a month ago and I've only had 2 things available to order - Gevalia coffee and a scented marker.  I ordered both, but haven't received them yet.  Then, I made a point to log on Tuesday exactly at noon (11 am cst), but the new samples of Garnier and Eco Tools were already sold out.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 25, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I'm fairly new to Pinch Me and I'm still not entirely sure how it's supposed to work. I started about a month ago and I've only had 2 things available to order - Gevalia coffee and a scented marker. I ordered both, but haven't received them yet. Then, I made a point to log on Tuesday exactly at noon (11 am cst), but the new samples of Garnier and Eco Tools were already sold out.


You've joined PinchMe at an interesting time...last month it was geared towards moms, so I was very lucky and received quite a few samples, but lots of people missed out because they didn't "fit" into the requested criteria. This month, it seems like there was a huge influx of new members, so the samples were very hard to get...I'm not sure if anyone from MUT scored anything. It wasn't always this crazy though...I'm optimistic it'll get better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 29, 2014)

I too have had no luck recently. A few months ago I had trouble logging in for quite a long time and everything was out of stock by the time I finally got in. More recently, I have received the email to pick samples, went immediately,was able to get logged in, but everything was gone already. I thought about complaining to them, but figured why bother since it's free anyway. I was more frustrated by the time wasted trying than the fact I couldn't get anything.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

Samples are up now. I got a Sheamoisture African Black Soap and something called Bullet Pocket Acne Aid. I passed on some condoms.


----------



## sstich79 (Oct 21, 2014)

Quick, go pinch! It's that time! I just got a couple of things, some African black soap and some manner of acne treatment. Not terribly exciting, but it's something.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 21, 2014)

panicked said:


> Samples are up now. I got a Sheamoisture African Black Soap and something called Bullet Pocket Acne Aid.


I got that, j crew shampoo, and coffee - not over the moon but after over 3 months of nothing I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 21, 2014)

I got coffee, black soap, hemp hearts, and shampoo. Not bad I guess. When I confirmed my shipping address I also got an invitation to enter their $1000 sweepstakes, which according to the official rules was over on 9/30/14...haha.


----------



## angienharry (Oct 21, 2014)

Got one. Finally!

Got the J Crew and black soap.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 21, 2014)

JCrew and Hemp Hearts, meh better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> JCrew and Hemp Hearts, meh better than nothing I suppose.


What is J Crew? A perfume sample?


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 21, 2014)

panicked said:


> What is J Crew? A perfume sample?


Men's shampoo sample


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 21, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> JCrew and Hemp Hearts, meh better than nothing I suppose.


Derp American Crew..America Crew...not JCrew.

Sh*t I need more coffee


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 21, 2014)

panicked said:


> Samples are up now. I got a Sheamoisture African Black Soap and something called Bullet Pocket Acne Aid. I passed on some condoms.


Wait, condoms? I totally missed those, ha! Got the soap and the acne item though. First time I've had items visible to me in two months.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 21, 2014)

Sigh. I had nothing today. AGAIN. I think my last samples were in July or something.


----------



## Kookymama (Oct 21, 2014)

I had nothing as well.  It may be because I didn't look until 3 1/2 hours after it all began.  Sitting in a Periodontist chair kinda prohibited my being available at noon.   This Pinchme business is work!


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 26, 2014)

I logged on right at 11 am cst and I was able to get the American Crew shampoo, but that's it... I don't really understand how most samples are already oos when I log in right when they are supposed to be available...


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Oct 26, 2014)

So after 2 months of no samples I got the hemp hearts, condoms, African black soap, and the acne bullet. I'll give that to a friend who has teenage daughters as I have dry skin.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't seem to get any samples. When the new samples are released, I always seem to be at work and they're long gone before I ever get to check my email.


----------



## ivfmommy (Oct 28, 2014)

all I got was soap this month! last time I got a marker...not sure if its because not everything has been released when I log on or if my selections are limited based on my profile


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Oct 30, 2014)

Sadly I was traveling this time around. But hopefully that still means that next time is 3rd times the charm for me. Lol. If the train is been on from Chicago to Texas had wifi, that could have gone much differently, but oh well


----------



## cnlhold (Nov 4, 2014)

I joined about a month ago and I was able to get the Gevalia coffee but I still haven't received it yet. The site says it takes up to 21 days to ship but it's been more than that. This time around I was able to get the soap and acne bullet but I never got a confirmation email. The items appear in my order history though. 

For those of you that have received the boxes, how long does it usually take? Thanks!


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 4, 2014)

It varies.   Sometimes I get the item very fast.  Other times, I get things right before the new samples become available and I have long forgotten about them.  Its a wacky program.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 18, 2014)

I think today is sample day, no? When I log in, I see a banner saying that new samples will be released 6 minutes ago, but I don't see any samples. Does anyone have samples to choose from?


----------



## cnlhold (Nov 18, 2014)

i also don't see anything. I keep refreshing the page but nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Nov 18, 2014)

same I just have the banner that says samples will be released


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 18, 2014)

I got some dog food and an "acne bullet" thing. Not too exciting but my dog will enjoy the food because I normally don't let her eat cheapo wet food.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 18, 2014)

I got the acne thing, the only thing that was available. Meh I'll try it but I think PinchME is kinda bullsh*t.

I think they make samples available for select people and those who see them as out of stock are really just not targeted for that item so it's unavailable for them to select the item.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 18, 2014)

Jeaniney said:


> I got some dog food and an "acne bullet" thing. Not too exciting but my dog will enjoy the food because I normally don't let her eat cheapo wet food.


Got the same - happy because I missed out last time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2014)

I have nothing...again. I think the last time I even had samples available to choose from was in July.


----------



## Shalott (Nov 18, 2014)

I did not even see this thread. My bad. Anyways, PINCHme has always been kind of a fail - the last round that I got samples in (August, I think) haven't even shown up yet. But they start requesting that I answer all their surveys within weeks. The same thing happened the time before that, I didn't get the samples for about 6 months. So I just lie on the surveys. How is that helping anyone?


----------



## splash79 (Nov 18, 2014)

I had two options, dog food and some sort of acne thing.  The timestamp on the email was 11:01, but both were sold out by the time I checked the site at 11:10.  Not that I would have ordered either, but still.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 18, 2014)

I had nothing as well. I also had to do the surveys on the items I haven't even received yet. This was such a nice site for getting samples in the beginning. I got some nice stuff to try out and now last month was the first time i had anything since early summer I think and those items I am supposed to get from last time, arent' that great and I haven't even received them.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 18, 2014)

I got nothing either.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 18, 2014)

I had Equal, Truvia and dog food. I got the acne bullet thing last month and I know the Truvia has been available to me 3 months in a row now, I just never pick it. Prior to the last 3 months I was getting a good selection.


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 18, 2014)

Dog food and acne bullet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a side note, I received the soap from last time abd it smells amazing.

I'm a little disappointed that for waiting so long between samples, they are so underwhelming.... free is free, but these types of samples make me less inclined to bother.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 18, 2014)

Dog food and acne treatment...my dog will be excited we never give her junk food =)


----------



## Kookymama (Nov 18, 2014)

PINCHme can BITEme. This has become a silly little game hasn't it? Geez. A lot of anticipation for nothing.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Nov 18, 2014)

agreed..I used to get cool stuff like nail polish.  This time there was condoms which were out of stock and a coupon which was out of stock.  Um yeah nothing exciting there.


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 18, 2014)

I give up on Pinch Me.  My two options (Acne Bullet and Cesar Dog Food) were sold out by the time I logged on.  I also just realized I never received the American Crew sample from last month.  Oh well...


----------



## Allison H (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my sample from last month, the Acne Bullet. Hmmm. We'll see what shows up this month... Nothing very exciting this month.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

I got some body wash and facial cleanser.  Although the item I got last month hasn't shown up yet, either.  (This is the first time I've logged on right when stuff became available.  Fast work internet connection and all...)


----------



## catipa (Dec 4, 2014)

I just got a Mr. Sketch marker, a dry erase marker and an Olay Body Wash.  I am excited to try them out.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

yeah, I got the










Olay Fresh Outlast Body Wash
 







Vertere Refining Treatment Cleanser


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a scented marker, some olay wash, and a condom. Okay, sure, thanks.


----------



## Allison H (Dec 4, 2014)

You ladies got the good stuff, LoL I just received zero calorie sweetner and a condom...oh boy!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 4, 2014)

I got some olay wash and a condom


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

I would love to read the reviews on the condom!! hahahaha


----------



## angienharry (Dec 4, 2014)

My options were a pen and condoms. Just took the pen...lol.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 4, 2014)

Allison H said:


> You ladies got the good stuff, LoL I just received zero calorie sweetner and a condom...oh boy!


I selected the zero calorie sweetener last time.  I still don't have it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2014)

I couldn't even get a condom.

My other item was an iPhone6 screen protector, that wasn't available either and I have a 5.

I wouldn't even use either item, but...it's not like they're actually available to me. [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Wow thanks for the [/SIZE]opportunity[SIZE=14.3999996185303px] for nothing PinchMe![/SIZE]


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 4, 2014)

I had the out of stock screen protector so, essentially no offers at all for the second time.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 4, 2014)

I had to do reviews and assumed everything would be gone, but I was able to get the markers and face wash. What on earth is a studded condom????


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 4, 2014)

Darn, everything was out of stock by the time I remembered. I would have loved to try the iPhone 6 screen protector.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 4, 2014)

@@SaraP ~ Would love a photo of that.  This would make a hysterical stocking stuffer. I like conversation starter gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Dec 4, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I selected the zero calorie sweetener last time. I still don't have it!


Boo! I guess a lot of us are still waiting on last month's stuff too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Dec 4, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@SaraP ~ Would love a photo of that. This would make a hysterical stocking stuffer. I like conversation starter gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is a great idea! If I receive it in time I am stealing this idea!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 4, 2014)

Studded Condom ~ Best White Elephant gift EVER!!!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2014)

I logged in earlier today and had out of stock iphone screen protector and the sustain (natural?!!!) condoms.

I have not got anything from them in ages but I still log in just to see.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 4, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@SaraP ~ Would love a photo of that.  This would make a hysterical stocking stuffer. I like conversation starter gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lmao my friend totally did that to me once (with the non-studded, flavoured variety instead). I laugh every time I think about it and it's been 2 years  :laughno:  studded is a very... unfortunate... description...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2014)

wow i haven't been on my account in like six months and i had a pen and coffee waiting for me

nothing groundbreaking but hey its useful


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 4, 2014)

Weird. I just logged on at 11:15PM and had a body wash sample. Also, another scented marker and an Expo marker. Two things I can't use so I passed on those.  There was nothing for me at noon.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 5, 2014)

I just logged in and neither of the products I chose are showing as sold out?  But the condoms are sold out and so is some Garcinia cambogia (which I will NEVER take).


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 6, 2014)

I hadn't planned to log back on to Pinch Me after missing out on the last two months, but based on the feedback here, it sounded promising, so I gave it a go Friday afternoon.

I was stunned to find 3 products available to me!  I ordered the Olay body wash, Expo Dry Erase Marker and Mr. Sketch Holiday scented marker. 

I'm amazed...


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 6, 2014)

Bizarre! Checked at sample time, nothing available to me. Checked again Friday, still nothing available. Took a peek just now... coffee and Olay available! PinchMe is just cray.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Bizarre! Checked at sample time, nothing available to me. Checked again Friday, still nothing available. Took a peek just now... coffee and Olay available! PinchMe is just cray.


Same here.  Ok PinchMe!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 8, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Same here.  Ok PinchMe!


Me three.  I tried the day @@sstich79 did and had coffee and Olay.  Went ahead and got them and if they show up great, if not no big deal.


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 9, 2014)

I just checked now and got the Olay body wash and Gevalia coffee.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello all,

Being fairly new to PinchMe, I'm not sure if there's been an error or what.  I received a box from PinchMe today.  Inside was a little packet of Gevalia coffee and a coupon for more coffee.

This is definitely NOT something I chose.  I DESPISE coffee in all its forms.

So, do they normally send out random samples to everyone, or did they make a mistake in sending me this?  There's no way I can evaluate it because I refuse to consume it...


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 10, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito - I got that twice. Offered twice. They must have an abundance of it. Its good though. Mark it good and give it a toss.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @SneakyBurrito - I got that twice. Offered twice. They must have an abundance of it. Its good though. Mark it good and give it a toss.


OK, thanks.  I'll probably just give it to someone at work who likes coffee.  Assuming that is allowed.

I did end up finding two packets of Equal in my box when I went back for a second look.  So flat I missed them the first time around.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 10, 2014)

My husband loves that coffee! Once we are though the super jumbo one we have now he wants me to buy it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Being fairly new to PinchMe, I'm not sure if there's been an error or what.  I received a box from PinchMe today.  Inside was a little packet of Gevalia coffee and a coupon for more coffee.
> 
> ...


What were the other items you requested?


----------



## Allison H (Dec 10, 2014)

I received my bullet sample today (from November), so I wonder when December's stuff will come...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> What were the other items you requested?


I only requested one thing, some Equal sweetener (which I did eventually find in my box, it was tiny packets hiding out inside a card insert).  I signed up rather late, the day after the November samples were released, and I am pretty sure the Equal was the only thing offered (though I may have blocked out the coffee) that was not sold out by the time I signed up.

I will get the hang of this eventually.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I only requested one thing, some Equal sweetener (which I did eventually find in my box, it was tiny packets hiding out inside a card insert).  I signed up rather late, the day after the November samples were released, and I am pretty sure the Equal was the only thing offered (though I may have blocked out the coffee) that was not sold out by the time I signed up.
> 
> I will get the hang of this eventually.


Its kind of hit or miss even when you make the date that samples are released. For a good while I had new stuff every time, then I didn't for a few months so I gave up trying, and just happened to see some new things when I logged on randomly recently. I'm guessing they probably just gave you the coffee to go with the sweetner hahaha!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm guessing they probably just gave you the coffee to go with the sweetner hahaha!


Yeah.  I have this massive bag of cacao powder I got for free to review on Amazon.  I was going to attempt to make sugar-free hot chocolate to test the sweetener.  (Honestly, I could've grabbed a couple of packets of Equal at a restaurant and it would've worked out to the same thing, though...)


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 11, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito ~ I got the 2 packets of Truvia from PinchMe. I almost threw the envelope out because it appeared to be junk. I thought the same thing - I could have taken this from a restaurant.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 12, 2014)

If you don't drink coffee, you can also use it in chocolate baked goods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 12, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> If you don't drink coffee, you can also use it in chocolate baked goods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Appreciate the suggestion.  However, the baked goods will then taste like coffee...

I am sure I can find it a good home with someone who will appreciate it, though!


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Appreciate the suggestion.  However, the baked goods will then taste like coffee...
> 
> I am sure I can find it a good home with someone who will appreciate it, though!


Coffee in chocolate baked goods doesn't really add coffee flavor, it just enhances the chocolate flavor.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 26, 2014)

My most recent shipment arrived today.

The Olay body wash is a nice size, 3 oz.

The Vertere Refining Treatment Cleanser is beyond tiny.  I'll be lucky to get two uses out of it.  I sort of wish they'd put the money they used towards fancy packaging into giving us more product.

And seriously, more Gevalia coffee?  That I didn't ask for.  Luckily I found someone who buys that as his regular daily coffee to make at home so I will just give it to him.  They must have like an entire shipping container full of those samples.

Also a $100 voucher for nakedwines(dot)com.  But I have had these before and just thrown them out because the minimum purchase is $160.

ETA: I'll keep the wine card around for a couple of days.  If someone wants the code and password, PM me.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 26, 2014)

@@SneakyBurrito - I thought of you when I got my 3rd packet of coffee last week. I did not request it and as far as I know it wasn't even an option for me. It came with the Olay wash and the same wine voucher.

I think they just have a bunch of the cofffee they are trying to get rid of.  If they sent it to me in K-Cups I would be thrilled.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 27, 2014)

I can't even remember when I requested these samples but.... 

Got a

-"Holiday" Mr. Sketch Marker (after Christmas, perfect timing guys...   )

-Dry Erase Marker (they always need them at my kids' school, so I'll send it in after the holiday break)

-Shower Gel (strawberry mint scent, it's amazing but it seems like a very Spring scent so I'll save it til then!)

-and the wine "gift card".  Nope, no thanks, I get either Bota boxed wine or Barefoot/Rex Goliath $5/bottle brand wines.  So classy, I know.

When I do manage to catch the sample selection, I get good stuff, but it's just not worth it for me to keep track.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Dec 27, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> I can't even remember when I requested these samples but....
> 
> Got a
> 
> ...


You and I are box twins!  lol  Speaking of classy wine, during the warm months I put mine in a thermos and cruise around the neighborhood on the golf cart.  How's that for classy?!  :lol:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 27, 2014)

Golf carts are totally classy!  I might be trying out slipping mine into a (frozen) insulated tumbler and hanging out in the backyard this summer.

Ya gotta have goals, is what I'm sayin'.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

Did they just do a change-up with the new sample release?  I logged in because I thought samples were supposed to be available on January 20 at noon, but now it is saying February 10.

(There are also currently no samples available for me right now and I am not behind on any surveys or reviews.)


----------



## theori3 (Jan 20, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Did they just do a change-up with the new sample release?  I logged in because I thought samples were supposed to be available on January 20 at noon, but now it is saying February 10.
> 
> (There are also currently no samples available for me right now and I am not behind on any surveys or reviews.)


I think they've just changed it for next month already. I didn't have any sample available today, but my boyfriend had 2.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 20, 2015)

On Facebook they posted that there were samples today, this was like 5 minutes ago. I also had nothing.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 20, 2015)

No, it was today... and nothing for me (or for 90% of the people who've commented on FB in the last five minutes).


----------



## cnlhold (Jan 20, 2015)

nothing for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Jan 20, 2015)

Nothing for me either! It figures that today was probably the first time that I didn't forget to log in at noon....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

Kelli said:


> On Facebook they posted that there were samples today, this was like 5 minutes ago. I also had nothing.


I guess just nothing for me, then.  I was on right at noon (actually a few minutes before) and reloaded the page a few times, but nothing showed up.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 20, 2015)

I had an olay body wash and a cat food sample today. I had nothing for the last 2 rounds before though.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nothing here...


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 20, 2015)

Nothing here, and I was on at noon exactly.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I had an olay body wash and a cat food sample today. I had nothing for the last 2 rounds before though.


I got the body wash last time (like it).  But I have four cats and feel like I should have had the option for the cat food.  If ever they had us fill out a survey about ourselves, I know I wouldn't have left that out!

Oh well, don't know why I'm worked up over it.  The body wash sample was a nice size.  But most of what I've gotten from them has been tiny (like two packets of Equal).  Hardly worth the effort.  And they'd probably throw in one of those coffee samples that I don't want.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 20, 2015)

I was able to get 4 samples this time. I haven't had any the past 3 months. I got Olay, Gevalia, cat food and Curl Keeper. They were released before noon, it said I had early access. Weird, I hadn't heard anything about that until I pulled up my account at 11:45 to make sure I was ready. Maybe since they were all past samples? Anyway, glad I got some this time.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 20, 2015)

I had nothing available to me at Noon except for two surveys to fill out.  Ones I believe I filled out already in anticipation of today's sample release.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

I checked again and the cat food was listed on my page.  Out of stock, naturally.  Honestly, this is not worth the effort.  I'm probably going to stop going to their site.  I made the mistake of clicking on one of those promotional e-mails they sent once.  I started filling out the information, got tired of it when I realized how much crud I had to click through to get like one little sample from a company, and then got hit with massive amounts of spam on an e-mail account where I'd never had spam before (even though it is publicly posted on Amazon.com).


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 20, 2015)

@@SneakyBurrito - I have been feeling like you have. This just isn't worth it. I don't love all the emails I get now from PinchMe.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah I got the cat food sample too, that was OOS.  Thanks but no thanks Bite me...I mean PinchMe


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 20, 2015)

I had nothing. Except the surveys are due for the last samples I requested . . . which I still haven't got.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw this thread updated and went to check my and the hubby's accounts. Nothing on his except a request to complete surveys, but my account had bodywash, coffee, and curly hair gel... 

*honestly it's not worth trying to get items, but if you just happen to log in and they are there...great.


----------



## tulosai (Jan 20, 2015)

Yup I also had the OOS cat food.  I do think I also might just give up on this. I do seem to have had a lot more luck than some people here in general, but I don't know that it's worth the time/stress all the same just for a few samples I'm not going to love anyhow.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 20, 2015)

I forgot it was PinchME day...just checked, nothing available (which isn't surprising since I forgot)! Oops!


----------

